# Pscarb's road to the NABBA Finals



## 3752

Well the time has come for me to start my prep for the shows i have chosen to compete in this year these are

29th April - NABBA West Britain, Guild Hall Exeter

12th May - Mr Caledonia, some where in Scotland 

19th May - NABBA British Finals, South-port

My diet does not start until Feb the 5th but my Cycle starts tomorrow the main reason for this is so when i start my diet i will have a high androgen level this in itself will help with the initial fat loss.....

I was going to start last week but i have been really ill this last week which in itself dropped me from 215lbs to 207lbs in 5 days at the moment i stand at 210lbs not sure what i will be at in 2 weeks time when the diet starts....

My course for the first 8 weeks is as follows:

Weeks 1 & 2

50mg D/bol ed (first week only) ROHM Labs

1ml Oxytest ed (2nd week only) Hormone Solutions

500mg Test Heptalyte ROHM Labs

500mg Test Enthanate Iranian

200mg NPP GL

200mg Deca Bioizer

Weeks 3 - 8

1g Test Enthanate Iranian

500mg Test Heptalyte ROHM Labs

200mg NPP GL

200mg Deca Bioizer

Weeks 3 - 6

100mcg's of IGF-1LR3 Mon - Fri

I will use Nolvadex to contain any water retention from the cycle if needed.

I am also using 8iu's of Hygetropin ed for the duration of the cycle

so that is the cycle i will start tomorrow my goals this year is to win the overall at the NABBA west and to place as high as i can at the finals.......


----------



## Tinytom

Ha ha

You AND me dieting at the same time. You forum guys better watch out cos the MODs are about and we need FOOD RAAAAAAAh

Cant wait to see you on stage again mate.


----------



## Delhi

I will *Defo *be at the MR Caledonia Paul.............

Like Toms thread, I am looking forward to this one too.


----------



## Mr H

Here we go again then Paul will be following this thread and i will see you at the exeter show.


----------



## Littleluke

Great! all these threads are really helping me in regards to competing myself. Looking forward to seeing some pics mate.


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> Great! all these threads are really helping me in regards to competing myself. Looking forward to seeing some pics mate.


Summed it up for me too lol


----------



## Littleluke

What dose of Nolva will you be running along side that cycle Paul?


----------



## staffy

Enjoy the diet, i know i will.....


----------



## 3752

staffy said:


> Enjoy the diet, i know i will.....


 Barsteward 

Cheers guys for the encouragement like i said i won't be contest dieting for another 2 weeks as i need to fully recover from this thought infection i have just had...

Little Luke concerning the Nolvadex i would imagine i will use 40mg ed for the first 3 weeks due to the D/bol and Oxytest then 20mg ed will be ok from there on in i might use Letro at some point although i do not intend to use Adex this is so i can use it in the last 10 days to harden and dry out...


----------



## DB

all he best paul... feel free to come train with me when i'm bouncing off the walls with carbs and your depleted


----------



## Great White

Yeah, all the best mate.

Let me know how you find that oxytest mate 

Letro and/or Ari @ 1mg EOD would be enough to run alongside the Oxy wouldnt it?


----------



## 3752

it would mate if i do get problems from it i will use Letro over Adex as i want to keep off adex until the last 10 days of the diet...


----------



## matt p

good luck paul, another thread i will be following with intrest, what class do you compete in with NABBA? could you explain to me what each class is, is it done on height or wight? thanks


----------



## 3752

NABBA use Height for their classes i will be in class 4 which of course is the shortest class  , the Mr caledonia is judged in weight classes i will be in the Under 90kg class


----------



## Borris

any pics to start off with paul.. its always good to see a photo from start to finish


----------



## 3752

no pics until the diet starts mate then they will be every 2 weeks...


----------



## Ralphy

Good luck Mr Scarborough. Give 'em hell!:mad2:


----------



## supercell

Paul,

I can see my spare time is going to be even less now both you and Tom are dieting. Like I said before your 'no holds barred' approach is refreshing and enlightening not just for me but also to those who are contemplating dieting for the first time with a view to compete.

I wish you all the best for the diet in a few weeks and will view with interest ALL of the ups and downs during the weeks ahead. You know you have my full support during your diet and if at any time you need to vent your fustrations and concerns then pick up the phone. Both yours and Toms support last year went a long way in helping me achieve what I did and I wish you every success along the way to the ultimate prize; success and deserved recognition.

J


----------



## 3752

cheers James that means alot to me mate....this is why Bodybuilding is such a great sport to be involved in....


----------



## dale_flex

Best of luck Paul i think this journal will help a few of us on here find the motivation to compete again (mainly me!).


----------



## Nine Pack

I'll be there at Southport Paul to support you. As I said on Tom's thread, I feel that wishing you luck suggests you might need it, so I won't as this is not something we leave down to luck. I'm sure you'll arrive in the best shape of your life.

Work hard bud and enjoy it.


----------



## skizxi

I'll be at southport too with my girlfriend. I'm really looking forward to it and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Borris

> no pics until the diet starts mate then they will be every 2 weeks


no probs.


----------



## 3752

Cheers guys for your support believe me when i say that although most feel this thread and ones like it help others on the board i am sure James and Tom will agree they help us as well the support we get in these threads is amazing and does push you on at 6.00am in the morning when you have to do cardio...

Paul B - yes mate i agree it is not down to luck but hell it helps  it will be good to finally meet you mate..


----------



## Nine Pack

Likewise Paul. James has told me a lot about you so it'll be good to see you doing what you were put here to do. I have a friend competing in the NABBA NW a week or so earlier so hopefully he'll be there at the Britain too, though he's been off the stage for a few years so it's an unknown quantity yet.

Luck, schmuck, believe you can do it & it will happen.


----------



## carpe diem

good luck pscarb, i`m routing for ya, cheerz for all the advice you have given me too,like the others say, i won`t wish you good luck i`ll just congratualate you when you`ve won.


----------



## leanman

All the best, here is hoping for a stress free run (or stress free as possible)

If i can help in anyway just shout


----------



## 3752

again thanks for all the well wishes guys....

As i said my diet does not start for another 2 weeks but i have started to clean up things already here is what i have eaten today....

Meal 1:

75g Oats

2 scoops extreme whey

handful of grapes sliced into Oats

Meal 2:

250g Lean minced Steak made into a chilli

62.5g Basmati rice

Meal 3:

Same as meal 2

Meal 4:

same as meal 1

Meal 5: PWO

2 scoops Build and recover

1 pack of frozen fruit

10g Glutimine

Meal 6:

250g Chicken diced into home made veg soup

as you can see it is not as strict as my comp diet as there are carbs in there  but its a start....

Training was tough tonight after a week out of the gym with being ill....so i will take it easy this week in the gym so i can fully recover for the diet


----------



## Nameless

Pscarb said:


> again thanks for all the well wishes guys....
> 
> As i said my diet does not start for another 2 weeks but i have started to clean up things already here is what i have eaten today....
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> 75g Oats
> 
> 2 scoops extreme whey
> 
> handful of grapes sliced into Oats
> 
> Meal 2:
> 
> 250g Lean minced Steak made into a chilli
> 
> 62.5g Basmati rice
> 
> Meal 3:
> 
> Same as meal 2
> 
> Meal 4:
> 
> same as meal 1
> 
> Meal 5: PWO
> 
> 2 scoops Build and recover
> 
> 1 pack of frozen fruit
> 
> 10g Glutimine
> 
> Meal 6:
> 
> 250g Chicken diced into home made veg soup
> 
> as you can see it is not as strict as my comp diet as there are carbs in there  but its a start....
> 
> Training was tough tonight after a week out of the gym with being ill....so i will take it easy this week in the gym so i can fully recover for the diet


Looks like a good plan sir! Its gonna be a great show...

I suggest that you increase your intake of rice to 63.5grams though, in meal 2 - just a though!

Nameless


----------



## DB

Nameless said:


> I suggest that you increase your intake of rice to 63.5grams though, in meal 2 - just a though!
> 
> Nameless


PMSL


----------



## 3752

the basmati rice comes in bags holding 62.5g [email protected]


----------



## staffy

Best you get a bigger bag then .... the do come in much bigger bags all you have to do is weigh what you need you lazy ass....


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

You say this is not as strict as your normal pre comp diet as there are carbs in there.

Does this mean you tend to favour the ultra low carb approach to pre competition dieting?


----------



## 3752

Wade - yea cheers for that shortstuff  i am down at heathrow on thursday evening if you want to train i will be training shoulders..

Paul - last year my high days where 150g my low where zero....this year will be diffrent how diffrent i am not sure as this is something i will speak to Harold Marillier about when i see him next week, i am sure this year i can get away with a few more carbs as i have kept my BF lowish in the off season....


----------



## hackskii

Good luck Paul, I wish I could be there to cheer you on.


----------



## Borris

> I suggest that you increase your intake of rice to 63.5grams though, in meal 2 - just a though


haha....

cant wait for the pics


----------



## Nine Pack

I used to use the very low carb approach when I started but I found my condition improved immesurably when John Hodgson got me to up my carbs from100g a day to circa 200g, give or take a hundred depending on the point of the diet I was at.

I now start a diet with 350g carbs a day, and only start to reduce them once there is no time for more cardio to be squeezed in. I find I lose far less tissue when I keep food plentiful at the 'in' end & burn more energy through activity.

Everyone has thier preferred method though, and Harold no doubt knows how you respond best during your contest prep.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

The frozen fruit in protein shake looks good after training. How much fruit do you add??

Do you find no further carbs are needed in the meal after??


----------



## 3752

the fruit i use comes in small bags so i use half a bag per drink i have to point out i am not dieting and this would not be in my pre-comp diet...

at the moment the carbs in my last meal depend on how i feel tonight i have just trained legs and i am absalutly shagged so i am having some wholemeal noodles with steak for my last meal at 9pm....


----------



## DB

Nine Pack said:


> .
> 
> I now start a diet with 350g carbs a day, and only start to reduce them once there is no time for more cardio to be squeezed in. I find I lose far less tissue when I keep food plentiful at the 'in' end & burn more energy through activity.
> 
> .


i am defo trying this approach next time!!


----------



## Nine Pack

DB,

It works for some, others will do better on the lower carb approach. It all depends on your predisposition to holding fat in the first place. The principle is very sound though and works to prevent the body's internal alarm bells going off.

Paul, would your contest diet suffer too much in the early stages if left as it is now? I'm not sure if you are doing cardio at the moment, but the introduction of daily cardio even with the current diet will surely start the fat burning process going, then only cut the carbs when you absolutely have to. Sorry to keep throwing suggestions in here, I know you have your plan set out.


----------



## 3752

to be totally honest i have an idea of how i will be dieting but until i speak to Harold next week i will not know for certain...

i will be using a carb cycling approach because this works for me, i am certain i will be using more carbs than i have done before how many who knows....

Paul - i do understand what you are saying and yes my current diet is not a million miles away from my pre-contest diet, i have not started cardio yet as i am still not 100% after being ill last week....

it must be said though that although the low carb approach does not work for all nor does the higher carb approach you must find what works for you and run with it.


----------



## 3752

well what a crap day i have had today it seems that i have not fully recovered from my throat infection last week and the sleepness nights with aiden are taking its toll...

I have travelled to heathrow today for work and will be spending the next 2 nights in a hotel so hopefully i shall be able to rest and get some sleep...

I am not as confident about my condition as i was a while ago and for this reason i won't be posting up any pictures at the start of the diet this time...


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> I am not as confident about my condition as i was a while ago and for this reason i won't be posting up any pictures at the start of the diet this time...


I bet you are just being hard on yourself.

Im sure you look great.


----------



## staffy

Hey Paul

Work ,good excuse to get away for good nights sleep... 

See you at Castle's tomorrow! im training with James in the morning so ill be there in the eve for a chat & a butcher's at how you looking.... :eyebrows: what time you down?

Wade


----------



## Delhi

You could always try *my *diet Paul, it will quickly lose the exess off ya LOL


----------



## 3752

i will be doing Del...

I have had another crap day i have been working in the city and only had 3 meals in total before i trained these meals where

Meal 1 - 3 weetabix, bowl of fruit

Meal 2 - 1 labrada gold bar

Meal 3 - chicken breast sandwich

i have been totally unprepared for this trip the weird thing is that if i was in London in 2 weeks when dieting i would have drinks and almonds with me for meals i would have tuna and rice i would be prepared but because i am not dieting yet i was unprepared which has p1ssed me off.

I trained tonight with wade Stafford(staffy) we trained shoulders together then i trained biceps it was a half decent session but i got no pump and felt crap afterwards....

Wade mentioned that i was lacking in glycogen and this would contribute to the way i was feeling lately which i do agree with...

I am back home tomorrow so hopefully i should be back on form soon but i do think i am being a little hard on myself especially seeing i was very ill last week but these are the mind games that happen when coming up to a show....


----------



## chem1436114520

wecome aboard the diet train for next wk bro c u at southport , take care

chem


----------



## supercell

Paul,

From reading your post mate you seem a little low. You are in what is 'no mans land' and completely in limbo as to where your diet is heading next week once speaking to H.

Dont worry, this is how I feel just before the diet starts, its just your eagerness to start that is getting you down and thinking that time is ticking (and of course having a little terror at home!!)

Once the diet starts and you get into your routine you'll be fine and upbeat...trust me on this.

As for the present, you got to stop feeling sorry for yourself, pick yourself up and start believing in yourself.

That starts by putting pics up and stop your fu**ing whinging.

You think you look bad? did you see my pics before I started my diet last year, I looked like a bag of ****e.

The starting pics are fairly irrelavant, its what you look like in 3 months that counts.

Sorry for my moan, I think I have hit a mid life crisis early. Too many drugs (AAS), sleepless nights and three years of dieting. I have at the moment about as much get up and go as a wilted lettuce, so lets make a deal; you start getting your ****e together and I'll start training again and eating properly. If you think you look crap I'll PM you some photos of me and you'll feel a whole lot better about yourself and that goes for anyone else too.

Remember the old bodybuilding proverb; 'there is always somebody that looks worse than you' and in this case its me.

Pecker up!

J


----------



## Delhi

Yeah c'mon Paul everyone on this board is rooting for ya....

the fans are waiting......


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....

James you are bang on the button mate and i know once i know my plan i will be in much better spirits it is a combination of being Ill last week being tired with the night feeds for aiden and crap diet when i am in meetings all day.....

this time in two weeks will be a diffrent thing..... 

Chem - look forward to the rematch mate


----------



## welly

Paul,

How do you manage to control your diet when working away in hotels? I often have to this but rarely manager to eat clean. Any tips?


----------



## supercell

Good man. Eye of the tiger mate, eye of the tiger!!!

Oh yeah and the heart of a lion.

Sounds tasty, I might be on to something there!

J


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> Good man. Eye of the tiger mate, eye of the tiger!!!
> 
> Oh yeah and the heart of a lion.
> 
> Sounds tasty, I might be on to something there!
> 
> J


RALMAO

I would eat some of that just now........


----------



## 3752

welly said:


> Paul,
> 
> How do you manage to control your diet when working away in hotels? I often have to this but rarely manager to eat clean. Any tips?


I make sure that i have MRp's in my diet these i can have anytime no matter where i am, i also stay in hotels that have restraunts so i can order fillet steak and veg for my last meal of the day.

If i am travelling the day after staying in a hotel i make sure i have a tupperware container buy a cooked chicken and break it into the container.....


----------



## Tinytom

James has pretty much said it all mate, I wa sin your state of mind a few weeks ago before my diet started as I really wanted to start it. Obviously now I want a Nandos every day but I'm looking better for it lol.

And anyway take a look at your situation at the mo

1. Beautiful New born son (has his mothers looks) 

2. Just got over a throat infection

3. Just about to start show prep

Your mind has been in lots of places at once so no wonder you're a little depleted and depressed.

Everyone has a bad week every now and again mate but bbing is about the norm not the exception and your norm is spot on with everything.

So you'd better start looking on the positive side (like that awesome shape you had last year at the NABBA West) or I'm coming down there to rub my pants in your face (PWO pants that is)


----------



## ah24

LMAO at toms last comment..

Some good points there about where your mind has been. I cant say you'll be fine once you have got onto the diet as iv never dieted...yet

Im sure you'll come through right as rain


----------



## hackskii

I am rooting for you Paul.

Go get um tiger!!!!!!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys thanks for the kind words...

both Tom and James are correct and no doubht i will be saying the same to both of them on the phone when they are dieting


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> cheers guys thanks for the kind words...
> 
> both Tom and James are correct and no doubht i will be saying the same to both of them on the phone when they are dieting


Too bloody right mate, cos I really am a miserable c*nt just like you before I diet.:love:

Edit:- No I'm a miserable c*nt all the time before, during and after dieting.

Excuse the language but there really is no other word to descibe me at the moment!:crazy:

J


----------



## Nine Pack

I'll give James a slap to snap him out of this in a few weeks when I see him.

Paul,

Will you be sticking to NABBA shows, or are you doing any others?


----------



## 3752

paul just NABBA mate i don't like the way the UKBFF dictate to the very athletes that make the federation what it is...

i am more upbeat this evening i have just had a good training session and i am starting to feel fuller as i have eaten well today this weekend i will relax and eat what ever i want 

i feel good enough to start cardio on monday so that should help shed a few of these fat pounds before the pics go up...


----------



## staffy

Paul dont be so hard on your self mate, you looking big(not as big as me though ) & you still lean so you got nothing to worry about, you pob fulled out already with eating well today.

Stay strong mate, will see you again in a couple weeks

Wade


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

I agree, the UKBFF ruling about other federations & the way the athletes are treated is disappointing sometimes. It really hit home with me last year when I did the WABBA Colchester with James. We were really well looked after, I'll try NABBA myself next year. I did the NABBA NW a few years ago as a run in show to Warrington, again we were well catered for.

I think you'll be fine next week bud, you'll get locked in on the task at hand & then it's just a matter of hanging on for dear life! Makes me wish I was competing now.


----------



## 3752

wade it was great to see you last night bud it was good to train with a partner whilst away as well...i will be down in a few weeks so you and caroline can feed me 

Paul yes i also feel that next week will be a turning point in my mood and self belief...


----------



## supercell

Sounds like you're back on track mate. You inspired me to train again last night (first time in nearly 3 weeks) so there we go and it was legs...Nothing like gently easing myself back in.

Glad to hear you met up withMr Stafford. He was due to come down on Thursday but this was the scene that would have greeted him.


----------



## 3752

yea he said that you both where wimps and didnt want to go out in the cold 

Well one week back on cycle and as you have heard although not the the greatest weeks alot better than the week before well i am up to 213lbs as of this morning looking alot fuller,

I will start my cardio monday when i will be able to do cardio i am unsure i will try to do it in the morning before breakfast but because of the night feeds with Aiden this might not be possible as this morning i did not get to sleep until 4.15am so getting up at 6am for 45min cardio is a definate no no....so on the occasions i will do my cardio post workout...


----------



## ah24

Guys, when you say UKBFF don't treat people well what do you mean?

Like with the WABBA catering for your needs etc, what did they do?

Sorry but i thought you turn up whip ya trousers off and strut ya stuff on stage


----------



## Nine Pack

It's not that they treat the athletes badly, but some other federations seem to go the extra mile to ensure all the competitors know what's going on & when their class is needed backstage, that sort of thing. These little things make a real difference on show day as you have enough to worry about as it is.

Paul,

So I take it you are dieting whilst taking care of a new baby then?! I take my hat off to you bud, that's proper dedication (and a glutton for punishment!). Anyway, sleep becomes a rarity the longer you diet so hopefully you'll not notice after a while.


----------



## 3752

so here we are 7 days until the diet starts and as promised i am back on track and focused...

started cardio this morning got up at 7am and did 30min on the treadmill which was hard as i had only 5hrs sleep

my diet today has been good and i am starting to feel the fullness from the gear i am using...

Meal 1:

2 scoops Extreme protein

1 bag frozen fruit

Meal 2:

250g extra lean mince (made into chilli)

62.5g basmati rice

Meal 3:

250g extra lean mince (made into chilli)

250g sweet spud

Meal 4:

same as meal 1

Meal 5:

2 scoops Extreme Build and Recover

1 scoop extreme whey

Meal 6:

200g noodles

250g chicken...

i am away for the next 3 days with work but i am at Gatwick airport so will be training at Harolds Gym and popping round my fellow MOD's house Jimmy for some proper nosh 

i have also started GL's Liquid clen at 60mcg's ed


----------



## ah24

Sorry for this being a little of topic Paul..

Werent sure where to put it so thought here was a good place

Just wanted to say i went and met Paul today and he's a great guy (V helpful as most on here already know lol).

He's the first proper bodybuilder iv met as i train at a poofs gym so was good to meet someone in person finally..He took a look at my workout and diet plan and is helping me with changes on it - *so thanks a lot mate*


----------



## 3752

No problem Adam it was a pleasure meeting you...

i have been away at Gatwick Airport all this week with work staying at the worlds worst hotel(Europa) i managed to train at Harold's gym on both Tuesday and Wednesday, Harold had a look at me on Tuesday night and was suitably impressed by the density of the muscle i had put on although i had maybe gain a percent more body fat than i had in October he still rated me at 12%.

now i am with James and Tom on the fact it does not matter what the calipers or the scales say it is all about the mirror and in both mine and Harold's opinion i have a decent amount of condition at the moment...

On Wednesday night we touched on diet it looks like we will be using this Carb Cycle regime to start with

Sun - Low day

Mon - Low day

Tues - Med day

Wed - Low day

Thur - Med day

Fri - Low day

Sat - re-feed day

Low day

Carbs - 200g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment

Med day

Carbs - 300g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment

Re-feed day

Carbs - 450+g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment

i will have the exact numbers by Saturday, i am all set now my focus is there and my anticipation about stating the diet is building so i say bring it on


----------



## Aftershock

Pscarb said:


> Low day
> 
> Carbs - 200g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment
> 
> Med day
> 
> Carbs - 300g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment
> 
> Re-feed day
> 
> Carbs - 450+g, Protein - 300g, Fats - unsure at the moment


Damn based on those carb figures it looks like you have slipped an extra zero in there from previous diets 

I never understood how you could stay sane on the previous ones tbh mate. Although I cant deny they worked for you.

Be interesting to see how this ones goes. Good luck with it. :lift:


----------



## Nine Pack

I think you'll really see the difference with some carbs in there. You may even actually enjoy dieting!


----------



## supercell

I was talking to John H yesterday morning and in particular his prep for the forthcoming Australian Pro Show.

His carbs have been between 300-400g per day right from the start and one thing he did mention is that he really doesn't feel like he is dieting at all and was actually quite chilled and happy (and if you know John he can be very 'focused' sometimes!!)

However the pre requisit for having higher carbs is staying in condition in the off season and therefore not having to lose so much when the 'diet' kicks in.

This is something that both Paul and Tom have done to good effect last year and another reason why it will stand them in good stead for the next few months whilst dieting.

Hope you feel happier with everything now that you have spoken to H. Everything will now fall into place and as Paul B says, you may even enjoy the dieting phase but if you are anything like me you will still find it a fcuking chore!!

Pecker up

James


----------



## 3752

Paul / James i always enjoy dieting even on low carbs 

i was a little shocked with the figures but i did promise Harold that i would follow everything he tells me to the letter and after what he acheived with Troy who can blame me.....for those who don't know Harold Marrillier he runs the Forest Gym in crawley http://www.theforestgym.co.uk/index.html

i have been under Harolds wings since 2005 and since then i have won an overall title placed top six in britian and had an invite to the NABBA Universe....so the guy knows his stuff...

I looked at my journel for my 2005 prep and during that 12 week period here are my carb levels compared to this year..

------2005---2007

High 120g---450+g

Med 70g----300g

Low 0g----200g

i do agree with what James has said about keeping it lean during the off season although i am way off what condition Ton is showing i am still 6% lower than this time last year but 5lbs heavier.....we will see if it all has been worthwhile in 12 weeks time...


----------



## Nine Pack

You're in good hands with Harold, I'm sure you'll show significant improvements from your offseason's graft.


----------



## staffy

Looking forward to seeing you progress.... keep you head down it will be over sooner then you know. Number one !!!!!!


----------



## 3752

well i received my final draft of the diet today from Harold the carb amounts are a little lower than we talked about but mainly for ease of measuring when i am away working...

*Medium Day*

*Meal 1:*

Multi vit, 1g vit C, 4caps creatine E2, 10g glutamine

2 scoops Extreme Whey, 75g rolled oats,1 banana

*Meal 2:*

250g chicken or turkey breast or lean mince

62.5g basmati Or brown rice or 225g sweet potato

teaspoon udo's or Similar oil.

*Meal 3:*

Same as Meal 2

*Meal 4:*

2 scoops Extreme Whey, 75g rolled oats,1 banana

*Pre Workout-* Nitric oxidiser or EPH or E.C.A. stack or similar

*Meal 5 PWO:*

Shake to provide 50g protein and 50g carb

10g glutamine, 4 caps creatine E2, 1g vit C

*Meal 6:*

250g chicken or turkey breast or lean mince/steak, twice a wk Salmon

2 portion veg (green and/or yellow totalling 300g)

Teaspoon Udo's oil or similar essential oil, multi vit, 2g vit C ZMA as directed on tub(standard dose)

*Low Day* - P 315g C 180g F +- 50g

(carbs reduced evenly from First four meals)

*Refeed Day* - P 315g C 450g-500g F <50g

*Carb Cycle*

M - Low

T - Medium

W - Low

TH - Medium

F - Low

S - Refeed

Su - Low

i will drink 3-4 litres of water a day

On non training days replace post workout meal with a meal similar to 10.30am/1.30pm

*Gear:*

Weeks 3 - 8

1g Test Enthanate Iranian

400mg Deca Bioizer

20mg Nolva ed

Weeks 3 - 6

100mcg's of Omega IGF-1LR3 ed

Weeks 3 - 12

either 5iu's of Generic Blue tops or 8iu's Hygetropin ed

i am starting to use clen at 80mcg's ed from monday aswell...

i took some pics tonight but i am not happy with how i look so will not be posting any pics up yet


----------



## hackskii

Wow Paul, that looks a little light in the gear department.

It is strange how rice is so carbohydrate dense in calories per its weight.

I just ran the numbers and it is just over about 50 grams each in carbs and at first I thought it was a typo.

Yah buddy, I learned something today.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## 3752

we are all learning mate even old gits like you and me 

yes mate if you compare this prep to my 2005 prep i am using very little gear i think in the first 8 weeks in 2005 i was using a total of 2.5g per week just shows more is not always better....apart from when your talking about girth


----------



## Borris

nice one paul. cycle looks sesible and not over the top. i am wondering though, why you take creatine caps? and not just mix it with something. and in thease caps, how many gram of creatine is in them? im sure its only something like 0.3g..... cheers


----------



## 3752

i am not taking just creatine caps they are creatine ethyl ester caps if you have ever tasted the powdered version you will understand why i use caps plus with the traveling i do pills are more convenient...

each cap contains 500mg of creatine ethyl ester


----------



## PAULSHEZ

approx how many 1000mg fish oil caps are equivalent to teaspoon of udos?


----------



## skizxi

PAULSHEZ said:


> approx how many 1000mg fish oil caps are equivalent to teaspoon of udos?


They wouldnt be equivalent as udos is omega 3,6 and 9. Where as fish oils are omega 3 only. However a teaspoon is about 5 grams so 5 fish oil caps.

Sorry for butting in paul


----------



## 3752

no problem mate...but you are correct in the fact UDO's is a blend and fish oils are not but i would not take 5 fish oils in one sitting you will see decent results by taking 6 a day spread over your meals...


----------



## PAULSHEZ

ok thanks, i have been using 3 tablespoons per day of flax, so think ive been overdoing it


----------



## 3752

in my opinion flax is a bad choice as it is not used by the body very well fish oils are much better...


----------



## hackskii

Flax takes ALA to make Omega 3's and Fish oils have by far a superior profile for Omega 3's than flax.

Cheaper too in the States.

Why spend more for less quality?


----------



## 3752

well it has started, for the next 15 weeks i will be known in my house as Grumpy Bum 

Weighed myself this morning and i stand at 215lbs probably looking at being on stage at around 190lbs....

let the fun begin


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> well it has started, for the next 15 weeks i will be known in my house as Grumpy Bum


I know how you feel Paul. I must store all my personality, sense of humour & patience in my bodyfat as when I diet, they all seem to go out the window. I could'nt live with me, that's for sure! It's my dogs that sense it long before anyone else, when I walk in the room, they stay the hell away from me. They must be able to sense the hormonal changes that occur when I'm depleted.

One thing John Hodgson has taught me & I try to do now when I diet each time is to improve my mental state as well as my physical & not let things stress me out. By that I mean I try to take the approach that what I am doing is out of choice, it's something I do out of a passion for the sport, not something that I have been forced to do.

It's very easy for us to get caught up in how hard it is when in reality, there's far greater hardship in the world than dieting for a show, so we need to keep things in perspective. Yes it's tough, but you can actually enjoy it and there's no reason anyone should suffer because we choose to put ourselves through this. You have a loving, supportive family & from what I can tell, loads of good friends from who you can draw strength when things seem hard. Turn it around and surprise them with how happy you can be, inspite of the the carb depleted grumpiness we all get at times. 

I just know you'll make them all proud when you step on stage.


----------



## 3752

cheers Paul for your kind words....

i don't think i will be as bad as prevouise years well not at the start due to the carb amount today is a low day and i cannot get over the amount of rice i am going to eat, i have just prepared my next two meals because i am on the road today go up to Rhyl in north wales for the next 4 days and i had to recalcalate the brown rice 4 times because it looked so much


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> i had to recalcalate the brown rice 4 times because it looked so much


Think yourself lucky big man..........................I am not allowed even 1 grain..................LOL


----------



## hackskii

You are going to drop 25 lbs?

That seems like alot to me.

I thought you were pretty lean?


----------



## Nine Pack

I think you'll be laughing your c*ck off at how much carbs you can actually take in, and how much better your condition will be as a result. You can do things when dieting that you could'nt do in the past, like think straight and sleep!

I can't wait for the southport show to see you in action. I'll be down at James' in a few weeks so may bump into you if you're in that neck of the woods.


----------



## supercell

I like the look of your diet very much Paul.

And I also must say I like the approach that H has employed this year and have copied and pasted it for my own viewing pleasure in a word doc.

Enjoy the journey my friend and keep in touch

J


----------



## Captain Hero

Pscarb said:


> cheers Paul for your kind words....
> 
> i don't think i will be as bad as prevouise years well not at the start due to the carb amount today is a low day and i cannot get over the amount of rice i am going to eat, i have just prepared my next two meals because i am on the road today go up to Rhyl in north wales for the next 4 days and i had to recalcalate the brown rice 4 times because it looked so much


if you happen to go through telford big guy give us a shout 

Good luck to you in your show Paul, I look forward to the pics!


----------



## Jock

The best of luck Pscarb, I look forward to seeing your progress.

Jock


----------



## skizxi

Pscarb said:


> cheers Paul for your kind words....
> 
> i don't think i will be as bad as prevouise years well not at the start due to the carb amount today is a low day and i cannot get over the amount of rice i am going to eat, i have just prepared my next two meals because i am on the road today go up to Rhyl in north wales for the next 4 days and i had to recalcalate the brown rice 4 times because it looked so much


Rhyl is 15 miles away from me. what you work as paul and where will you be trainning?


----------



## 3752

hi mate i am a database consultant my company's offices are in St Asaph i train at a gym in rhyl i think it is called powerhouse...

So the diet started yesterday....i travelled up to north wales in the afternoon took me 5hrs and twice i had to stop and eat my lean mince and rice

i went straight to the gym and did the following which in hindsight was not the best idea

Quads:

3 x leg extensions

Leg Press 10 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets (400lbs)

walking lunges - 10 sets of 12 strides (6per leg)

Hams:

6 x standing leg curl

4 x lying leg curl

Calf's:

6 x standing press 20 reps per set

this wiped me out totally in fact this morning i could not stand for about 10 min 

so i bought 2 cooked chickens last night and weighed them out and split them across my meals for today...

today:

Meal 1:

2 weetabix flaked almonds + 2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2:

250g chicken

62g basmati rice

50mcg's liquid clen, multi vit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E

Meal 3:

250g chicken

62g basmati rice

Meal 4:

2 scoops extreme MRP

15g almonds

Meal 5:

PWO drink

multi vit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E

Meal 6:

250g fillet steak

veg

As i mentioned last week i took some pics but did not like them so i am going to take some more next week and probably place them on my log, if i am being honest my hesitation in putting up pics in a small part has to do with the fantastic pics Tom has been putting up i know i should not compare but i do and once i can get over this i will post some up....


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> If i am being honest my hesitation in putting up pics in a small part has to do with the fantastic pics Tom has been putting up i know i should not compare but i do and once i can get over this i will post some up....


It is possible to have 2 great champs at the same time...........

Jeez how do you think it makes the rest of us feel (Toms pics)???


----------



## ah24

Paul, i know its no use coming from me but from what i saw at forest last week you looked pretty good! Huge forearms anyway!

Just post up pics whenever you feel good, but im sure you wont disappoint


----------



## Ralphy

I thought this may have been the case, particularly as you and Tom had started your threads around the same time.

Paul, its all about the finished article when you're up on that stage! Judging by your previous contest pictures, you certainly have no problem becoming sliced and diced. It'll be good to see how you look from start to finish despite how lean and huge TIM looks at the start of his diet.

Keep it going mate.


----------



## hackskii

Paul, would you guys compete in the same class?

I mean is there a chance that both of you guys would stand on stage together?

Now, I got a really stupid question here.

As you know, I have never went by weight on any of my foods and would never consider weighing my food.

I go by portions.

My question really is when you weigh your food is it dry/uncooked, or is it cooked.

Our packages are all by weight and the macro's broken down prior to cooking.

Just curious.


----------



## 3752

yes mate if i competed in the same federation as tom we would be in the same class...

all my weights are precooked weights as the cooking of the meat/rice won't reduce the values....


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul, you know where your head is when you start dieting, everyone looks bigger than you in your eyes. I have a mirror at home with a seven stone, skinny/fat bloke staring back at me. He appears whenever someone takes a photo of me too............

You arrive at the show looking round nervously at all the other guys, thinking SH1T! Hope he's not in my class! Even the figure & fitness competitors look bigger to you in your current mental state. Believe me, you look ten times better than you think you do, most guys would kill to look like you.


----------



## Delhi

Nine Pack said:


> Paul, you know where your head is when you start dieting, everyone looks bigger than you in your eyes. I have a mirror at home with a seven stone, skinny/fat bloke staring back at me. He appears whenever someone takes a photo of me too............


I tell you I could have written that word for word...........


----------



## Nine Pack

Body dysmorphia can be fun 

The problem is that once you've been in contest shape, your perception of condition & bodyfat levels is changed forever & all year round you judge yourself against what is really an impossibly high standard.

We all need a check up from the neck up. Paul, you must look great cos staffy did'nt take the p1ss, and if anyone would, it'd be him. Not taking the mickey is actually high praise indeed from Mr Stafford.


----------



## 3752

guys i am not saying i don't look ok i am saying that there will be a comparison made between my pics at 12 weeks out and those of Tom's and when you are starting a diet this is not something you want......

my legs today are still killing me from the hammering i gave them on monday...i decided to leave work a day early due to the impeding weather that is due tomorrow so i have just got home after 7hrs on the road thankfully i made up all my meals this morning but driving for that long does take it out of you when your dieting....

meals today....

meal 1:

50g porridge

1 banana

2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 & 3

2 tins of smoked tuna in olive oil

62g basmati rice

meal 4:

250g chicken

62g basmati rice

meal 5:

2 scoops extreme protein

1 tablespoon PB

meal 6:

250g chicken

300g veg

no training tonight or cardio due to travelling but at least i will get a decent workout in tomorrow night with my training partners....


----------



## Captain Hero

Delhi said:


> I tell you I could have written that word for word...........


aye that is so true! quite a few peeps I know say that I have a good little bod on me but when I look in the mirror I always think "I could do with more size on my pecs, my tris look good but need to be bigger" etc :boohoo:


----------



## hackskii

I bet they are hammered Paul after 10 sets of 10 with 10 seconds rest on the leg press.

Lunges 10 sets of 12

3 sets of extentions.

Anybody would be in trouble the next few days.

In all honestly I dont see how you walked out of the gym that day.

Oh Paul, I think you look great and if you wernt married id do ya:hug:

I hear ya Cap, when I look in the mirror all I see is a fat guy standing there.


----------



## Nine Pack

Cool avatar Paul. I admire anyone who can turn a side tricep pose into an abdominal showcase as well (like me ).


----------



## 3752

Scott - belleive me i won't be doing that leg session again for a while 

Paul - cheers for the props mate that pic was taken at the British finals in 2005...your new avator is not to shoddy either mate....

Today was a meduim carb day so i feel a little more energetic tonight had a decent back session...

Wide Pulldowns to the front 4 sets

Wide Pulldowns to the back 4 sets

One arm DB rows 4 sets

Full Deadlifts 3 sets got 3 plates a side for 5 reps first time in years i have done full deads...

Straight arm cable pulldowns 3 sets

Cable rear delts 5 sets

Calfs:

5 sets standing raise...

i have had carbs with every meal today apart from my last meal which i will have in about 10min.... 

got a low day tomorrow probably will push it a little because of the refeed day on saturday.....


----------



## SD

Pscarb said:


> Meal 1:
> 
> 2 weetabix flaked almonds + 2 scoops extreme protein
> 
> Meal 2:
> 
> 250g chicken
> 
> 62g basmati rice
> 
> 50mcg's liquid clen, multi vit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E
> 
> Meal 3:
> 
> 250g chicken
> 
> 62g basmati rice
> 
> Meal 4:
> 
> 2 scoops extreme MRP
> 
> 15g almonds
> 
> Meal 5:
> 
> PWO drink
> 
> multi vit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E
> 
> Meal 6:
> 
> 250g fillet steak
> 
> veg


Hi Paul,

Nice simple diet plan, I am glad you are taking all those anti oxidants with there being so few fruit in there (low carb I guess), anti o's are so important to health and are often overlooked.

Notice you only have 2g of Vit C there, plus what is in the food& multis of course, thought you advocated supplementing 3g per day? Also observed quite a lot of Omega 6 in your food but little Omega 3 and no supplementation of Omega 3 either. Is there a reason for this?

Good luck again too  and get your darn pics up wil ya!!! 

Regards

SD


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> guys i am not saying i don't look ok i am saying that there will be a comparison made between my pics at 12 weeks out and those of Tom's and when you are starting a diet this is not something you want......
> 
> ....


I think comparisons will be made no matter what mate but you always come in on the money and thats what counts at the end of the day. Anyway I think you are too harsh on yourself sometimes like I am on myself.

Structurally and genetically we are different bbers and therefore our diets have to be different for success.


----------



## Borris

hey paul, how you feeling. i dont know alot about comp diets, infact i dont think i know anything about them lol. but what do you do for fats? like in meal 4? cheers


----------



## 3752

SportDr said:


> Nice simple diet plan, I am glad you are taking all those anti oxidants with there being so few fruit in there (low carb I guess), anti o's are so important to health and are often overlooked.


you are correct though about Antioxidants though and yes you are correct i eat very little fruit pre-contest as most fruit is fructose based and high GI (apples/bananas and strawberries though are a good choice)



SportDr said:


> Notice you only have 2g of Vit C there, plus what is in the food& multis of course, thought you advocated supplementing 3g per day? Also observed quite a lot of Omega 6 in your food but little Omega 3 and no supplementation of Omega 3 either. Is there a reason for this?


the diet plan you have quoted SD is not my normal one i was away in a hotel and i had forgotten a few things so had to make do for that day...

i do take more than this as you can see in today's meal plan below...

Meal 1:

7 eggs 100g sweet spud

50mcg's liquid clen, multivit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules

Meal 2:

250g lean steak + 62.5g Basmati rice

Meal 3:

250g lean steak + 62.5g Basmati rice

1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules

Meal 4:

2 scoops Extreme protein + 1 tablespoon of Natty PB

Meal 5:

2 scoops Extreme protein + 1 tablespoon of Natty PB

Meal 6:

250g Lean Steak + Mushrooms and Veg

1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules

Borris - my fats come from various sources like

Natural Peanut Butter

Seeds

Nuts (Cashew/Almonds)

Egg yolks

UDO's

Tom - yes mate you are correct about me being to harsh on myself but like we agreed today on the phone when i am happy with the how i look i will post the pics up....

Today was a difficult day as work is really stressful at the moment plus i am very tired from the night feeds with my son but i am now starting to feel the tightness that dieting brings so i am happy with this last week....


----------



## hackskii

Apples and strawberries are very low in the GI, banana's are not.


----------



## Nine Pack

Sweet potato at breakfast, hardcore! I'm a porridge for breakfast & supper man all year round myself. Tried fish & potatoes once for breakfast when dieting & gagged all through the meal.

Did you know you can make a sort of cheesecake type dessert using sweet potato flesh & protein powder? I made one using wheatgerm as a base. Took ages to crunch the numbers to make sure I was keeping within my meal allowance. Nice though.


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Sweet potato at breakfast, hardcore! I'm a porridge for breakfast & supper man all year round myself. Tried fish & potatoes once for breakfast when dieting & gagged all through the meal.
> 
> *Did you know you can make a sort of cheesecake type dessert using sweet potato flesh & protein powder? I made one using wheatgerm as a base. Took ages to crunch the numbers to make sure I was keeping within my meal allowance. Nice though*.


You have FAR too much spare time mate!!:smoke:

Paul S,

I have great admiration for you Paul. Not only do you have a new born but you also have a job that involves being away from home a lot.

Although people may think you like the break from the night feeds, you are no doubt also missing the love and support from your family while away, and we all know how important that is.

I had days when things got really tough and emotional and I had a very easy work schedule and no young family to care and provide for. I am in awe of anyone that can diet for a show, as I know how tough it is and for someone like yourself it must be 10x harder.

At the risk of sounding really condescending, I am really proud of your efforts and your commitment not only in this show but for the shows you have done before. I know once I have a family (if I do or can) my competitive BBing days will be over, not because Nicki wouldn't let me but because I would have as much determination and resolve as you.

People like you, Tom and Wade all keep my interest in BBing alive at the moment and for that I would like to thank you.

Keep up the good work Paul and all the very best for the remaining weeks.

James


----------



## 3752

hackskii said:


> Apples and strawberries are very low in the GI, banana's are not.


Scott the greener the banana the lower the GI the Riper the higher the GI this is ok because i like my banana's harder 

James - thanks again mate for your kind words i must admit it has been much harder this week than previous years because i have a newborn son (this morning i got up at 6.30am after going to sleep at 2am  ) but i would not change it for the world there are a few things that keep me going in this sport the first is my very supportive family, secondly is the faith and friendship i am lucky to have from guys like you, Tom, Wade, James, thirdly the support i get from all the guys on the board......

I was at the gym last night and one of my mates came over and said that he had been speaking to one of his mates up country who had told him i was a shoe in for top 3 this year....i then suddenly realised that i could really do it this year.....

well today is my re-feed day so i had breakfast with my little girl kiana we had pancakes with jam/banana and splenda ooh the joy of carbs 

I weighed myself this morning again another indication to me that things are up and running as i now weigh 210lbs that is 5lbs dropped from last week....


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> Scott the greener the banana the lower the GI the Riper the higher the GI this is ok* because i like my banana's harder*


And ever so slightly ribbed by all accounts

J


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> You have FAR too much spare time mate!!:smoke:
> 
> Well, they don't let me out much.
> 
> People like you, Tom and Wade all keep my interest in BBing alive at the moment and for that I would like to thank you.
> 
> I'm not offended about the omission of my name here, but you're getting such a slap upside the head when I see you in a few weeks my boy!


Paul,

I'm in bewildered awe as to where you get the inner strength to diet and cope with everything else currently on your plate. :hail:


----------



## 3752

Nine Pack said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm in bewildered awe as to where you get the inner strength to diet and cope with everything else currently on your plate. :hail:


i aint got a clue either mate.... 

i suppose it is down to my family and there support and the fact that i have been in this sport competing since 1991 and only in the last 3-4 yrs have i started to make my mark and i am determined to achieve my goal of standing on the Universe stage and be competitive....


----------



## Nine Pack

There are many guys (& girls) who have taken a few years to even start getting the recognition they deserve. One good example is Paul George. He did'nt enjoy overnight success, far from it. It was a long time coming but due to consistency & strength of mind he made it.

You are exactly the same from what I can tell. You will stand on the universe stage and sure as hell won't be there just making up the numbers. If you believe it can happen, it *will *happen.

I have a realistic goal of standing on stage at the UKBFF britain & placing in the top three. If I did'nt truly believe it was possible I would not keep putting myself through what I do. When I stand on stage, I am totally convinced that whatever the outcome, I have put more into my preparation than anyone else up there. It may sound arrogant, but if you truly believe something, the mind can be an awesome tool to get you to your goal. Keep working hard Paul & tell yourself every day this year it's non negotiable, it's my time.


----------



## Fivos

Paul just wanted to wish you all the success in your prep. Mate you will get low days no doubt about it but you just got to pull yourself out of them. Competing is not for everyone but you have already proved yourself in this game. No doubt you will continue to improve as you know what it takes, Its guys like yourself, James, Tom and Paul B that are an insipiration to all of us. Mate you have what it takes... i have every faith in you that you will bring it on stage.

Fivos


----------



## romeo69

Now i've got a new born and work away, but i would never be able to diet and do all of this, so i take my hat off to you and would wish u the best with it all.


----------



## 3752

cheers guys i must admit i did not realise it would be this hard dieting with a new born but i guess what does not kill us will make us stronger....

I had a decent re-feed day but still structured which is alot different from previous years where i have just eaten anything that does not move 

because Saturday was a re-feed day i decided Sunday was going to be a very low carb day which was a good thing as i did not get to bed until 4am so i woke at 10am and could only fit in 5 meals....

i did 60min cardio as well yesterday...

i did have a relaxing afternoon me and my son went into Plymouth for a walk around funny how women love guys with baby's 

Today:

4.00am - 5iu's Blue top GH

7.00am - 45min cardio

8.00am - 75g Oats + 2 scoops extreme protein

50mcg's liquid clen, multivit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 50mcg'd T3, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules, 1 B-complex

10.30am - 250g extra lean mince + 65g basmati rice

13.00pm - 250g extra lean mince + 65g basmati rice

1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules, 1 B-complex

16.00pm - 2 scoops extreme protein + 4 strawberries

19.00pm - 2 scoops extreme protein + 1 tablespoon PB

multivit, 1g vit C, 2 joint support tabs, 3 x green tea capsules, 400iu's Vit E, 2 UDO's capsules, 1 B-complex, 4 CEE tabs

100mcg's Omega IGF-1LR3

21.00pm - 250g extra lean mince + Veg

it was leg day again today and unfortunately for my training partners i was feeling revved up..... 

Quads:

Leg Press - 10 sets - 10 reps - 10 seconds rest between sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Leg Extensions - 4 sets

Lunges - 5 sets of 24 lunges per set

Hams:

Standing leg curl - 5 sets

i was going to also do lying leg curls but my quads started to cramp...

no calf's tonight as i have blisters on my feet from the cardio will sort them out tonight and do calf's tomorrow....

i am noticing some real changes in my condition my waist is coming in nicely even after 1 week as long as i can maintain the muscle density i have achieved in the last 12 months i will be very pleased on stage.....


----------



## ah24

You sound a lot more cheerful tonight Paul

Glad all is going well now and you have given yourself your first compliment that i have seen in here! Just stick at it and think positively on what you *will* achieve.

As you know, iv never done a show or dieted so my words of wisdom may not count for much as i have never gone through it, but these 3 comp threads are giving me a real insight into it for when i go and wipe out all the others in my juniors comp in a few years

Stick at it big guy and glad everything with the family is good


----------



## Jock

Looks great Paul, I have to echo ah24's words I'm finding these contest prep threads an inspiration,

Best of luck mate,

Jock


----------



## matt p

keep it up paul, plenty of support for you on here. I'm sure come comp day you will be excellant condition!


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Reverse hack squat?? never tried these, i guess its facing the pad


----------



## hackskii

PAULSHEZ said:


> Reverse hack squat?? never tried these, i guess its facing the pad


Yes, I see football players do these.


----------



## Captain Hero

Paul mate do you do that kind of diet on a daily basis? with all the supps and everything? is that hard to get used to do taking all of those and remembering when to take them? how long does it take you to prepare all your food for each day mate?


----------



## chem1436114520

hi paul just reading your thread while on the ex bike ,looks like all is going well , stick in my friend only 12 more so workouts on each bodypart to the finals ( mad when you think of it like that eh ), give me a bell if you need somewere to stop while up at dougies show m8 , like i said before your always welcome up here in the dark north, lol


----------



## 3752

damn the competition is reading my thread 

cheers Ian for the offer mate i will definatly take you up on that if not for dougies show....

i will give you a call this week mate hope your prep is going well mate...


----------



## chem1436114520

no bother m8 , all is going well thanks m8 , did some front squats yester day for the 1st time since the accident and my knees are ok today , legs are killling me but a nice killing me you no what i mean , coming down good m8 . speak to you soon


----------



## 3752

well what a week i have had....in the last 10 days i have been working late into the evening preparing for a very important presentation to a client which happened today this has stressed me out alot and in the last 5 days i have not been able to get to bed until after midnight last night it was 2am before i got to sleep.

the presentation was today and it went very very well the unfortunate thing was i eat breakfast at 8am then my next meal was not until 1.30pm i have only been able to get 70g of carbs and not many fats to replace the lost carbs as i have just got back home after a 5hr drive.....i cannot train tonight nor do cardio because i have very little energy so today has been a bit of a bust....

apart from this little setback things are going fine this morning i was looking better so i can be certain i am heading in the right direction....


----------



## Marsbar

Paul .. I'm amazed that you even manage to get to the gym let alone diet and train for a comp given your work schedule. I know what its like to have a young family and it takes such a toll on you physically and mentally. I made very little progress whilst my kids were young .. it's only in the last two years (youngest is 5 now) that I've managed to really focus on training and diet. Anyway, enough of my rambling .. just wanted to say you are a huge inspiration .. keep up the hard work


----------



## 3752

cheers mate....

this week has been tough emotionally as well because Tuesday was 7yrs to the day my dad passed away with cancer and due to work commitments i could not visit my mum....thankfully i am surrounded by a loving family and great friends...


----------



## 3752

so what a stressful week i have had work has been hectic and this has effected everything from diet to family....

i had to miss one nights training because i have been working until midnight each night although i have not cheated on my diet i have not eaten the carbs should of because of work this has had a knock on effect and today i have felt unsteady and light headed....

yet saying this i took a look at my self in the gym after training chest and arms and i must admit i was impressed with both my condition and the density i have.

my training partners pointed out that i have never been in this condition at 10weeks out from a show this was definitely good to hear after the week i have had.

today was a very low carb day due to the re-feed day i have tomorrow..

Meal 1:

75g Oats + 1 small banana

2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2:

8 whole eggs

Meal 3:

2 scoops extreme protein

1 tablespoon of natty peanut butter

4 strawberries

Meal 4:

250g lean mince made into meatballs

Veg

Meal 5:

2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 6:

250g lean mince made into meatballs

Veg

as you can see it has been very low in carbs today this will be the same on Sunday....

so 10 weeks left to go and this week has been bad but i am expecting work to calm down now so i should not have the same stress until i am at the 4 week mark and the stress will be me panicking


----------



## Nidge

Pscarb said:


> so what a stressful week i have had work has been hectic and this has effected everything from diet to family....
> 
> i had to miss one nights training because i have been working until midnight each night although i have not cheated on my diet i have not eaten the carbs should of because of work this has had a knock on effect and today i have felt unsteady and light headed....
> 
> yet saying this i took a look at my self in the gym after training chest and arms and i must admit i was impressed with both my condition and the density i have.
> 
> my training partners pointed out that i have never been in this condition at 10weeks out from a show this was definitely good to hear after the week i have had.
> 
> today was a very low carb day due to the re-feed day i have tomorrow..
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> 75g Oats + 1 small banana
> 
> 2 scoops extreme protein
> 
> Meal 2:
> 
> 8 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 3:
> 
> 2 scoops extreme protein
> 
> 1 tablespoon of natty peanut butter
> 
> 4 strawberries
> 
> Meal 4:
> 
> 250g lean mince made into meatballs
> 
> Veg
> 
> Meal 5:
> 
> 2 scoops extreme protein
> 
> Meal 6:
> 
> 250g lean mince made into meatballs
> 
> Veg
> 
> as you can see it has been very low in carbs today this will be the same on Sunday....
> 
> so 10 weeks left to go and this week has been bad but i am expecting work to calm down now so i should not have the same stress until i am at the 4 week mark and the stress will be me panicking


I've just started reading this thread, keep up the good work Paul like you've mentuoned it's all worth it in the end you have the support of your family and all your freinds. I wish you well on the road to your dream mate.


----------



## DB

Any chance of some pics being posted yet dude?


----------



## Mr H

yeh come on Paul we are due a couple of pics


----------



## Truewarrior1

go pics! keep at it mate u've got the heart of a true champion to go through the hard times and keep at it.


----------



## hackskii

Hey Paul mate, post when you are ready.

I can wait.


----------



## iain1668

good luck in advance for the caledonia comp paul.

il be there supporting some of the Dundee competitors and forum writers like yourself.

il also be carfully watching the posing rounds for techniques etc, as i have my 1st comp in june. bnbf scottish.

all the best iain


----------



## SD

I don't have half your commitments Paul and struggle with maintaining the 'regime' good work dude keep going!

SD


----------



## 3752

iain make sure you come over and say hi at the caledonian mate by the looks of your aviator you should do well at your first show...

Guys thanks for the comments and yes i normally have pics up by now but due to a lot of things i have going on that have stressed me out both mentally and emotionally i am not ready yet to post up some pics but i will get some up soon.....


----------



## 3752

well it seems this thread is becoming more of a thread for my woes rather than my prep... 

today has been a disaster...

i woke up at 7am and decided due to a routine hospital appointment at 9.00am that i would do my cardio after training...

i went to the hospital for what i thought was a routine procedure on my lower back injury, how wrong i was....the specialist told me that i was there for the full procedure that i had in 2005 this involves making 2 injections on the L3/L4, L4/L5 and L5/S1 vertebrae the injections use a special flexible 6inch needle (yep 6inches) once injected all the way into my spine they are attached to a machine that sends an electric current down the needles to burn away the nerves that wrap round the facet joints on those vertebra's.....nice

i was told not to drive for 12hrs but i had to drive to reading this afternoon and thought it would not be to bad....how wrong i was.

i have finally got to the hotel i am limping badly i actually shed tears on the drive up because of the pain and to top it all off i can't do cardio or train today....

i have 2 days now attending a developers course so really no stress so hopefully i will be back 100% soon....


----------



## DB

sorry to hear that paul..chin up bro


----------



## Magic Torch

Paul, your dedication is admirable. You're still far enough out that it's not going to affect you too much, in the big picture.

Man i'm sure you've had worse in the past, but dude you keep gettin the business done in the end.

Hope you back recovers quickly - as DB said keep your chin up dude!


----------



## romeo69

Bloody hell Paul, keep smiling mate it can only get better, tell u some thing when i look back and think i've had a crap time, i'll think twice now.


----------



## Captain Hero

Keep at it big guy! Your the man!


----------



## hackskii

Paul, that sucks.

Hey, when they damage the nerve, will you lose any muscle loss from lack of stimulation from the nerve?

I am just curious.


----------



## Delhi

Jeez, it seems to be all happening for you at the moment mate..............

One consolation is that at least it is all happeing early in your prep. i would HATE to put in Sooooooo much hard work only for somethig to go wrong at a few weeks out.

Did they not give you any meds for the pain???


----------



## Tinytom

hey mate I thought I was in a bad way until I spoke to you last night

good job that theres 10 weeks or so for you to get over that mate. I'm going to be there at Exeter cheering you.


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

Jeez, the fun just never starts does it?! The bad luck elastic can only stretch so far, then it has to recoil. I think things are about to turn around for you & you'll realise it's all worth it. You are a true champion even before you get on stage Paul, dig in & think of your fans!


----------



## chem1436114520

:first: yea stick in fela , things will turn around soon for you dude ,like tom said 10 wks out , its better than getting it done 4 wks out m8


----------



## 3752

guys many thanks for the kind words.

Today has been slightly better for me although the pain in my lower back is still pretty bad...

Diet today has been better but not totally back on track as the pain has destroyed my appetite some what...

Meal 1

Tuna + Basmati rice (yep you read correctly)

Meal 2

Tuna + Basmati rice

Meal 3

Chicken + Basmati rice

Meal 4

Chicken

Meal 5

2 scoops Extreme Whey

i trained tonight at castles gym in Windsor which was great as i got the chance to meet up with Wade Stafford and his lovely missus (it is always good to see a friend when i am away from home).

Jason who owns castles always looks after me when i am down in the area and the gym is great worth a visit if you are ever in the area...

I trained Chest and Biceps it was not my chest day but due to the lower back pain it was the only thing i could train i followed this with 35min on the treadmill which was hell but i had to do it for my own piece of mind.....

Wade and his missus took a look at me after training and wade said that i am bang on target for 10 week's out, he also mentioned how i seemed to have improved my taper mainly through added size to my shoulder/chest and back area this is good news to me as in 2005 i was criticised for having a large waist....

i am keeping my chin up guys and will be back on track in the next few days....again thanks for the kind words of encouragement...


----------



## hackskii

I gotta give it to ya Paul, many would crumble under this pressure.

This just goes to show just how tough you really are.

Im impressed dude.


----------



## Nidge

Pscarb said:


> well it seems this thread is becoming more of a thread for my woes rather than my prep...
> 
> today has been a disaster...
> 
> i woke up at 7am and decided due to a routine hospital appointment at 9.00am that i would do my cardio after training...
> 
> i went to the hospital for what i thought was a routine procedure on my lower back injury, how wrong i was....the specialist told me that i was there for the full procedure that i had in 2005 this involves making 2 injections on the L3/L4, L4/L5 and L5/S1 vertebrae the injections use a special flexible 6inch needle (yep 6inches) once injected all the way into my spine they are attached to a machine that sends an electric current down the needles to burn away the nerves that wrap round the facet joints on those vertebra's.....nice
> 
> i was told not to drive for 12hrs but i had to drive to reading this afternoon and thought it would not be to bad....how wrong i was.
> 
> i have finally got to the hotel i am limping badly i actually shed tears on the drive up because of the pain and to top it all off i can't do cardio or train today....
> 
> i have 2 days now attending a developers course so really no stress so hopefully i will be back 100% soon....


Sh1t man that sucks, I know how you feel regarding your back and training mate I got trapped down the mines in 84 and totally shafted my spine, it took me 10 years to get it right, keep ya chin up mate you'll et there in the end we are all routing for you.


----------



## 3752

so today has been a much better day both mentally and physically, although i have not cheated on my diet i did not feel that i was dieting the guys who have dieted will know what i mean...today i feel that i am dieting.....yippee

i have decided to do cardio twice a day for 30min each session at the moment i have also made the decision to switch from enthanate to English Sustanon from next week as i just don't feel like i am getting much from the enthanate this is probably down to using this ester alot nothing else really....or it may be a mental thing plus i am getting genuine English sus which is the best you can get and not to be missed 

although my goals for this comp are not weight based i do like to track my weight so i am looking to have dipped under the 210lbs mark this weekend....

i am going to see Harold on Monday of next week to let him check my progress and to make any changes he sees fit....


----------



## 3752

some of you might know that i use FitDay.com to track my daily intake when dieting as it takes away all the calcalating i have to do 

here is todays values...

Doc2.doc


----------



## 3752

well the end of a bad week has arrived....

i am feeling very depleted today but optamistic in what i have acheived this last week concerning weight loss, i am looking tighter than last week so i have to be happy with that.

today has been a low carb day as tomorrow is my refeed day....

today in breif....

06.30 - 5iu's Blue top GH + 1 ECA, 3 T3/T4 tabs Hormone Solutions

06.30 - 35min cardio

07.30 - Multi vit pack, 2 OTC fatburners, 1ml letro, 50mcg's Omega IGF, 3 joint support tabs

08.00 - 75g Oats and protein shake

10.30 - 40g Basmati rice + 225g chicken

13.00 - 40g Basmati rice + 225g chicken + 2 OTC fatburners, 3 joint support tabs

16.00 - 6 egg whites + 3 yolks

17.00 - 50mcg's Omega IGF, 2 ECA stack, 2 Kre-Akalane tabs

17.30 - Train

19.00 - 35min cardio, 2 Kre-Akalane tabs

20.00 - 2 scoops extreme protein mixed into a pudding 

21.30 - 250g lean mince + onions and peas + 1 multivit pack

so that is the day i have had.....i have also been working on a excel spreadsheet that works out the amount of AAS you need and when to take it should be finished soon once i get my head round the coding...


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> i have also been working on a excel spreadsheet that works out the amount of AAS you need and when to take it should be finished soon once i get my head round the coding...


That sounds very cool.

Look, a bodybuilding nerd:love:


----------



## Nine Pack

We do need to get out more, don't we?! I have to admit to having a spreadsheet set up for dieting. I may start a thread to see who is the geekiest BBer in the country. Paul has a good chance of making top three, but I'm off the geek scale!


----------



## 3752

fukcers writing code is part of my job but yes i do agree i do need to get out more  a year ago i built an access database for dieting....


----------



## 3752

ok now i have taken one pic tonight in the gym i was not going to post it up but thought i might as well....i have compared it to last years and 2005 at the same point and it seems i am tighter....

you have to understand i am depleted and the lighting is crap.....


----------



## Captain Hero

looking good paul mate


----------



## Littleluke

a hell of alot of size there mate, you're gona come in with something special.


----------



## ah24

Looking good mate! Gym looks pretty hardcore to lol


----------



## Ralphy

Looking as big as a house, especially as you're depleted.

Nice one Paul, keep it going


----------



## staffy

About time... keep going mate...

You sure you never photo shopped tha pic???


----------



## SD

Nice pic Paul, bet your missus has trouble giving the Pcarb a hug with them batwing lats!!

SD


----------



## 3752

cheers guys for the compliments, the pic really does not show my condition to well but you can see the ab cage outline which for me is one of the first things through....

today is my refeed day so should be fat and happy by tonight  i weighed in this morning at 208lbs which is a drop of 2lbs since last week....9 weeks left....


----------



## chrisj22

Looking really big Paul. If you say your depleted then god knows what your like when your full. You look full in that pic. Well done dude.


----------



## SD

Paul,

Can you post your recipe for the meatballs please mate? was really interested in your timed carb article, think I am gonn try it from next week if I can prepare my menus quick enough. Any other low carb favourites?

Thanks

SD


----------



## Jock

BUMP for SportDR I was wondering about those, they sound delicious.

Looking in great condition Paul, I'm sure by the time your show comes you'll be tip-top.

Jock


----------



## 3752

Sport Dr/Jock

the meatballs i make consist of...

500g Tesco's healthy living mince meat(4.5g of fat per 100g)

Chopped up chillies

Lee and Perrins worcester sauce

finely chopped red onions...

mix all the ingrediants in a bowl add the chillies to your own taste i like them hot 

i place a herb cube in with them cover them with foil then i cook them in the oven on a low heat approx 200c for approx 45min....


----------



## SD

Pscarb said:


> Sport Dr/Jock
> 
> the meatballs i make consist of...
> 
> 500g Tesco's healthy living mince meat(4.5g of fat per 100g)
> 
> Chopped up chillies
> 
> Lee and Perrins worcester sauce
> 
> finely chopped red onions...
> 
> mix all the ingredients in a bowl add the chillies to your own taste i like them hot
> 
> i place a herb cube in with them cover them with foil then i cook them in the oven on a low heat approx 200c for approx 45min....


SImple stuff! thats great. You dont use any egg to bind them then? Have you tried that? I guess you use only a small amount of onion too due to carbs.

Do you have any other low carb recipes you use for variety? PM me if you dont wanna give away too many Pcarb trade secrets lol

SD


----------



## Nidge

Looking good Paul, keep up the good work mate, them lats look huge.


----------



## Bulldog77

Looking very good there pal

Keep the hard graft going and you will be in superb nick come show time


----------



## Nine Pack

SportDr said:


> I guess you use only a small amount of onion too due to carbs.


SD, you can eat a sackfull of onions if you want when dieting, they don't impact on the carbs at all. But the wind & breath, oh my god!

Paul,

What the hell were you worried about, you look like you are carrying some real quality gains from last time you stood onstage. I was going to say your abs are coming through even when your rib cage is elevated, but you beat me to it. That's a good sign at this early stage. Of course, like you, we are never satisfied, some leg shots maybe?

You are going to look fan-bleedin-tastic bud. You should be proud of your progress. I'm impressed. :lift:


----------



## 3752

Nice one Paul i have been worried about my progress but to be fair this is expected when you see what condition Tom started his diet with i know their should be no comparisons but you know how stuff like that can mess with your mind....

My legs are around 2 weeks ahead of my upper body Paul but i will get some pics up of them soon....


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> My legs are around 2 weeks ahead of my upper body Paul but i will get some pics up of them soon....


Bet that makes walking really difficult....  Your legs are always early for meetings & everyone has to wait till your torso & bonce arrive.

Ignore me, I'm losing it (assuming I had it in the first place).

On a serious note, you look awesome Paul, I hope we never go head to head!


----------



## Delhi

Your back looks to have grown since your last comp Paul..................did you focus on this area more?

Looking fine mate!!!!!!


----------



## Tinytom

That pic doesnt really show how good you are Paul.

From what I saw on Wednesday last week you are more conditioned than that pic shows.

Its so bloody frustrating when you look awesome but then the camera doesnt show it fro whatever reason.:mad:


----------



## MIGEL

Looking v good mate!! I think all your talk of condition and stuff must be due to the dieting demons!! lol

Looking forward to next set of pics


----------



## supercell

Holy smoke Batman (or should I say Latman) I dont know what you and Tom are doing but you've both grown like weeds over the last 12 months. Perhaps its because I've lost 18lbs so everyone looks so much bigger!!!

I definately agree with what Wade said about your taper, much improved and makes you look very proportional.

Keep up the good work Paul, it sounds like you have settled down nicely now into some sort of a routine (albeit a crazy one with your commitments and stuff) This will only help your continued progress and make sure that you fulfill that dream of standing on the Universe stage.

Well done mate, inspiring stuff.

J


----------



## 3752

cheers James mate....

the weekend was a decent few days consisting of a good refeed then a very low carb day Sunday was a non training day but i did 90min cardio instead...

Now it seems the good few days of last are a distant memory for me now....Monday i had to travel to London at the last minute but because my little girl was at school; could not go until after she got home at 4pm so this meant i could not train until i had travelled to Windsor so ended up training at 8.00pm and after a 4hr road trip this was not the best thing to do although my diet was good that day...

Tuesday i cam into the London office i had totally forgot how much i hated the city centre....i brought in with me some new packets of Oats and Protein from Dymatize but i had forgotten to bring with me any more protein.

I was training last night at castles again and felt dizzy towards the end of my weights session and the start of my cardio and then i realised due to my workload that day and me forgetting my protein i had only eaten

100g - carbs (at this point should of been 180g)

140g - protein (at this point should of been 210g)

20g - Fats(at this point should of been 75g)

of course i did not end my cardio but in hindsight i should of as by the time i got back to the hotel and sat down to eat my chicken i had a really bad migraine and i had severely lost my appetite.......

Today so far well i did not get that much sleep as the migraine i had last night lasted all through the night this led me to sleeping over so had to rush breakfast by just having a protein shake, then the joys of the London underground reared its ugly head by there being sever delays on both the jubilee and central line both which i would normally use i have just arrived at work just in time for my next meal and then realised i left my Tupperware boxes in my car back at the hotel......fu£$&£%*((&^ck so thankfully i had one of the packets of Oats n More in my laptop case i have just had this now but again i find myself way behind schedule on my diet feeling empty and dizzy and very very crappy......ooh the joys of dieting


----------



## Ralphy

This thread should be renamed "Pscarb's *BUMPY* road to the NABBA Finals" 

Welcome to my world..... I was stuck on the central line for 25 mins this morning


----------



## Tinytom

You should thank the lord that you had those Oats and More to see you through.

Whoever put themselves out to get you those at a good price should be commended in my book, possibly with some free GH or something:cool:


----------



## 3752

yes Tom i am well proud that i know this person maybe he should be just as chuffed to know someone who always has time to listen to you and settle your nerves although he is wasted himself 

I travelled back from London late last night, i stopped off and had a chat with Tom he was looking very good and we talked about his next 4 weeks Tom is like me although we have the package it is very hard to see it for yourself if you see what i mean....you will be fine buddy...

I arrived home last night at 10.30pm to my wife who was cleaning puke up from my little girls bedroom my daughter kiana had been very ill so i slept on the sofa so she could be close to my wife through the night, as you can imagine i did not get much sleep....i woke up this morning at 6.30am with a lump at the back of my throat after further investigation (plus a visit to the doctors at midday)i found that my dangle punchbag at the back of my throat had lengthened and was laying on my tongue it was also very bruised.

the Doc explained to me later that this was a known complaint and was down to stress and being run down amongst other things although he had never seen one as long as mine(they all say that  )so i am now on a course of penicillin.......so my day was like this....

6.45am - 2 dymetadrine tabs, 5iu's GH, 50mcg T3, 1inner armour vit pack, 3ml TargX

7.00am - 35min Cardio

8.00am - 100g oats + 2 scoops Extreme protein

11.00am - 75g Basmati rice + 2 tins tuna(1 smoked tuna)

14.00pm - 75g Basmati rice + 250g chicken

16.30pm - 75g Oats + 2 scoops Extreme protein

17.00pm - 100mcg's IGF-1LR3, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkaline tabs, 1 T5 tab

17.30pm - Train Legs (see below)

18.50pm - 50mcg T3, 1inner armour vit pack, 3ml TargX, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkaline tabs

19.00pm - 40min cardio

20.00pm - 250g chicken + Veg

22.30 - 2 scoops Extreme protein mixed into a pudding

23.00 - 1mg MTII

my leg session today although i was feeling a little run down after the last few days i still blasted them

Leg press 6 sets heavy 12 reps per set

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

Lying leg curls 4 sets

DB Stiff leg deads 4 sets

Bench step ups 3 sets

after that lot i could not focus never mind walk 

Today has been a good day mainly because i have been at home with my family i also realised just how lucky i am to have a wife like Jenny she supports me every year whilst being a mum and house maker......

I received a picture today from Ian Chambers for those who do not know Ian he is a NABBA class 4 competitor we competed against each other at the 2005 Britain where i placed 6th and he placed a controversial 3rd shortly after that Ian tore both quads of the Fema bone whilst doing leg press (if i am wrong in any way Ian will correct me i am sure) after 18months of surgeries and physio he is back in the game and will be one of my biggest threats at the Britain this year, Ian is a great guy who just like me speaks his mind he owns a gym in cumbria...well Ian sent me a picture of himself doing a Ab shot and all i can say is WOW......i will make a post in this section and post up the pic of Ian tomorrow so you all can meet him.....


----------



## LEWIS

your lats and forarms really look huge paul - going to look class come the show


----------



## chem1436114520

paul im glad you have had a good day today **** man youve had more **** threw at you than most of us all together , i enjoyed our chat this morn m8 , like i said we all need eachothers support , i tore the quads off squatting m8 , but like i said today stick in m8 that that doesnt kill you makes you stronger ,you will get there my friend because of your strong mind , take care bro speeak soon ,

chem


----------



## hackskii

Ian broke both quads at the femar?

Doing leg presses?


----------



## chem1436114520

dont now about the femer m8 but both quads outer and inner tore right off the knees and i was in casts for 6 months then had more opps folowing , but hey:lift: that was then this is now , bring it on


----------



## 3752

sorry Ian i knew it was a bad accident but was not sure about the cause....still a great recovery in such a small amount of time mate..


----------



## chem1436114520

hi haskskii i will reply to your privite message on the forum :crazy: m8 if you dont mind , it all started back in 04 i was getting terrible knee pain from years of squatting with redicoulas wieght ie 220+ kg squats and 400kg leg presses,in 05 decided to go try win the nabba britian from summer 04 to jan 05 i diidnt train legs at all ,then in jan 05, when i started dieting and to get through the pain started doing nubian, not something i am now proud of m8 ,so on went the diet and squating , the britian came and went ,then then worlds champs came and went in june , i carried on the diet to oct as we went to america on hols , had a break over xmas then decided to have another go at the britan ,has my ban would have been up by nabba LOL, started on some androgens then on jan 20th 2006 at 10.30 am after 5 sets of leg extenions , 5 sets of legs presses, we moved on to smith machine squats we did 2 sets of 12 to 15 reps with 4 plates a side , we moved onto the last set with the same wieght i was going down to the safety bars at 90% on the 3rd rep i touched the safety bar then began the explosive part of the movement when bang the right quad went the within mili seconds the left one went , i dropped to the floor and mY training partner asked wot was up i told him to open the back door for fresh air and said ive tore me quads off, he laughed thinking i was jokeing , i laughed back and said im not jokeing call an ambulance , they came within 5 mins , lucky for me the ambulance depot is on the same inds estate as my gym , they took me to a+e and the rest his history , so the answer to your question m8 is yes i tore both quads of the ligaments and was in cast for what seam eternity , but has they say **** happens dude

THAT WHAT DOESNT KIL YOU WILL MAKE YOU STONGER,


----------



## chem1436114520

by the way the little mad man on the reply is me lol:lift:


----------



## 3752

i knew i would get it bloody wrong 

Today was a better day for me work has eased slightly and i managed to get a bit of a nap to catch up on some sleep...

today was a V low carb day due to the re-feed tomorrow, i was very impressed with what i saw in the gym tonight i have made some noticeable improvements in my condition the separation between my shoulders and arms is getting better along with being able to see the muscle sinew under the skin on my shoulders so i am very happy tonight...

Cardio seems to be getting better and does not seem like a chore or maybe that is the T5's i am using before hand  ....


----------



## hackskii

how is the back paul?

I know a few days ago you were in agony.


----------



## 3752

still am mate i have pain all the time from the injury but since the procedure i have had to take Tamazapan to get to sleep with along with painkillers in the day hopefully it will subside soon it normally does...

Woke up this morning definatly leaner than last week yet weighing the same this does go to show that the 2lb a week drop is not always the case....


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> still am mate i have pain all the time from the injury but since the procedure i have had to take Tamazapan to get to sleep with along with painkillers in the day hopefully it will subside soon it normally does...
> 
> Woke up this morning definatly leaner than last week yet weighing the same this does go to show that the 2lb a week drop is not always the case....


Correct, I only lost 1 pound last week but feel leaner too.....


----------



## stevie flynn

Im very late getting to this thread but paul, im gona be following this thread all the way to the britain mate, and then see the fruits of your labours mate.. which ive said a few times recently, i can see BIG things on the horizon for you in southport bud.. 

chem... the way you have gritted your teeth and come back after that horror injusry is amazing mate.. to see you onstage again will be something special.. nice one bud

steve


----------



## chem1436114520

:beer1: , on the phone to eachother if we all stick together we pull each other along on the down days , because otherwise its a long lonely road , **** i nearly broke into a song there lol


----------



## chem1436114520

here is the 1st part of the above post , lol

thanks steve for the kind words , like me and paul were saying the other day , just coming off 2 low low carb days guys lol forgive me lol


----------



## 3752

i cannot agree any more with what chem has said about pulling each other along to acheive our goals...

Steve nice to see you here mate....


----------



## leanman

Hey Paul,

Pardon for asking but i am real curious to know how many miles you spend travelling up and down the country each week.When i was training hard i used to do maybe 180 miles a day, made use of the time by stuffing my face.Much to the annoyance of everyone else in the van, gotta love boiled eggs 

Little strokes etc,etc


----------



## 3752

yes when i am not dieting i do stuff my face  when i travel and diet it is a pain mainly because i have to stop at nearly every service station as i drink so much water i need to p1ss all the time...

well i am going to a meeting tomorrow at a clients office and by the time i get back on wed i will have done 800miles ish.....

i got my new company car on the 15th of october 2006 with 15miles on the clock today i have 9952miles on the clock....


----------



## 3752

It is Jenny's birthday today the joly old age of 27  so on Saturday we went out for a Chinese meal with some of our friends, the meal was great and so was getting out of the house at night after 4 weeks of dieting 

Sunday was an easy day apart from the 60min of cardio at 7.00am 

I have started using MGF today as well this will last for 4 weeks taken on training days PWO...

06.30 - 5iu's GH, 1ml ROHM Thermalipid, T5 capsule, 3ml TargeX

07.00 - 40min cardio

08.00 - 2 scoops extreme whey made into a pudding + 1 multi Vit/Mineral pack, 3 joint support capsules

10.30 - 250g lean mince + 50g basmati rice

13.00 - 250g lean mince + 50g basmati rice

15.30 - 250g chicken, 125g cottage cheese

17.00 - 1ml ROHM Thermalipid, T5 capsule, 50mcg's IGF-1LR3, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkalyn capsules

17.30 - Train

19.00 - 3ml TargeX, 2 Extreme Kre-Alkalyn capsules, 500mcg's MGF

19.15 - 45min cardio

20.00 - 2 scoops extreme whey made into a pudding + 1 multi Vit/Mineral

21.30 - 200g salmon + veg

as i said before today is jenny's birthday so i took the day off work so i could look after Aiden while she caught up on some sleep and went training etc etc...she never got to the gym as she was asleep in bed until 2.00pm  ...

i am away again tomorrow i have business in Gatwick airport so i get a chance to see Harold for the first time since i started the diet 4 weeks ago. i am really looking forward to seeing him as he will tell me exactly if i am on target or not i need this at the moment as my head is doing back flips about my progress....


----------



## ah24

Glad it seems to be going well mate

Say hi to Harold for me, (if he even remembers me lmao)

When are the next pics up mate?


----------



## 3752

well i went to see my coach Harold Marillier yesterday...i got there at 14.00 and trained Back and calves with him and his training partner Danny how stupid was i to try and train with a Pro and a heavyweight when i am dieting i was shattered afterwards and today i cannot hardly move as my back has that nice tight Dom's feel to it and my calves hurt so bad i can hardly walk

Harold took a look at me and said that if his intention was to get me onstage in the same condition as last year then i was slightly ahead but because he wants me even more ripped this year he says i am on target apart from my middle to lower back and glutes which are slightly behind this is an area i hold most of my fat and is always the last area to truly come in.

so we are kicking it up a gear by doing 40min cardio twice a day 6 days a week plus lowering my carb amounts on my low and med days by 50g....

i am feeling more settled now i have spoken to Harold....


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> so we are kicking it up a gear by doing 40min cardio twice a day 6 days a week plus lowering my carb amounts on my low and med days by 50g....


This is some serious dedication here.

Impressive.


----------



## 3752

i suppose so Scott but i have added some decent mass across my shoulders and back this last 12months and the best way to show it off is to be ripped to shreds onstage....

the only fly in the ointment so to speak is a trip to New York in the next 4-6 weeks i will be there for 1 week in total.....eeek


----------



## hackskii

Good luck there and dont get robbed.


----------



## stevie flynn

sounds good paul...ripped to shreds is how we all wanna see ya mate...

keep on keeping on...

steve


----------



## chem1436114520

hi m8ty stick in , if you need a chat bell me any time , when the going gets tough the tough get going , speak soon bro


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Dont listen to Chem, Paul as he is only after your secrets or to mess your head up! You know hes gunning for the number one spot this year and i dont meen in trophy throwing competitions either. lol


----------



## chem1436114520

how dare you you welsh ******* only jocking bro , hows tricks your end . give me a bell today i have some crack for you, paul nows i wouldnt do that ,like i said paul s stickin bro :gun:


----------



## Ianm

Hi Paul,

I am currently training and dieting with Del and making progress due to the coaching and mentoring you are giving to Del.

In relation to the cardio - Are you walking on the 2 occassions for cardio or has the intensity of cardio increased at this stage?

The reason I ask is that I am probably a couple of weeks behind Del at the moment in relation to fat loss and I was hoping to get advise on the cardio front to assist with the fat loss.

(I am also sticking 100% to the diet you prescribed)

Thanks for the help and advise and good luck with the up and coming competions.


----------



## supercell

Hey Paul,

Let me know when you are next at Castles, it would be great to see you and have a train and chat. Good to hear that H thinks things are on track.

Keep going, No1 all the way, never stop believing.

Stay strong

J


----------



## 3752

cheers james i will do that mate...

Ian cardio is all walking on a treadmill at a pace of 3 - 3.5mph at an incline of around 7 - 10% this will not change as to burn fat walking at a brisk pace is far better than say running yes you will burn more calories running but not more fat...


----------



## Ianm

Thanks Paul - Learning every day!


----------



## hackskii

Do you notice any glute work or ham work (pumps) at 10% incline?


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> we are kicking it up a gear by doing 40min cardio twice a day 6 days a week plus lowering my carb amounts on my low and med days by 50g....
> 
> i am feeling more settled now i have spoken to Harold....


So what does that leave you carb wise on those days Paul?


----------



## 3752

low days is 130g med dyas is 230g now i know you advocate the John Hodgson school of dieting on high carbs paul but believe me this works for me over the last 21shows i have tried everything, still this is loads of carbs compared to 2006/2005 

Hackski - yes mate a little of a pump i do stretch out my walking to hit these areas though...

today has been a decent day but i did suffer from a low day yesterday and doing an hours cardio last night because i missed cardio in the morning due to be away....

Meal 1:

Oats + protein shake

Meal 2:

sweet spud and chicken

Meal 3:

Oats + chicken

Meal 4:

6 egg whites 3 yolks + 1 small banana

Meal 5:

2 scoops protein made into a pudding

Meal 6:

Chicken + veg....

trained legs tonight absalutly beasted them but could not do calves as they still hurt from training them with Harold on tuesday....

the one thing i am gutted about is that i started my MGF on monday i mixed it up placed half into slin pins and froze them the other half i kept in the fridge i must have moved the top of the vial some how but it fell over in my fridge and spilled out...


----------



## Nine Pack

Oh I know there's no formula that works for everyone, I was just asking out of interest. I've tried it every which way myself and seem to have a good idea what works for me. It was interesting last year working with James to see how he responded. He seemed to thrive on not so much high carbs, but moderate. The real difference was in the fats I think, and the same applied for me. I got to a point where I was on 120g fats a day. I felt great and got even leaner as I increased the clean fats.

I have no doubt Harold has everything in hand & you'll arrive in the best shape of your life. Can't wait for the NABBA Britain at Southport to see you doing what you do best. I'll be happy to help on the day if you need a hand.


----------



## 3752

cheers Paul...hope my reply did not come across bluntly  i am increasing my fats on low days as for me this helps as well....today is a V low day which is 50g of complex carbs i have two of these days a week in anticipation of the re-feed tomorrow i find i get a much better response...

Class 4 is going to be very tough this year as you have the likes of Ian Chambers, Simon Horshill, Wayne Jones(winner last year) and Nano Manu so keeping the added size i have achieved over the past 12months and getting in the best condition of my life is paramount if i want to achieve a top 6 placing....

Paul i might take you up on that offer as i will be travelling and staying up in south-port on my jack Jones


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> cheers Paul...hope my reply did not come across bluntly


Give over, you can't offend me when your'e dieting :boohoo: . I know what you meant.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Hi paul

How do you make your protein into a pudding just add some water??

Also in regard to your cardio is walking on the treadmill what you typically do pre comp. I've been doing 45 minutes on the cross trainer but was worried that i was going at it a bit too had, was burning 800kcl in 45 minutes!?


----------



## 3752

Paul 

Bobby - yes mate just add a small amount of water at first then add more to get the best consistency every person who diets finds a way of creating a meal from a normal boring diet food so it is more interesting to eat this year it is turning protein shakes into puddings 

There is a big misconception concerning cardio...as there are two methods to using cardio in a fitness regime let me explain...

Route 1 - Using cardio to burn fat from the body this route needs you to exercise at no more than 65% of your optimum heart rate (220 minus your age) or a quick rule of thumb is to carry out the exercise and still be able to hold a conversation without getting out of breath. this will use mostly fat for energy not carbs you can excelerate this by doing your cardio in the morning before breakfast perform this cardio for no less than 20min though...

Route 2 - Using cardio to burn calories and get fitter this method is the most common seen in gyms around the country you go all out for a pre-selected period of time this will burn lots and lots of calories but the majority of these will come from glycogen stored in the muscle although you will also burn fat....

hope this explains it mate...


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Yeah thats cool mate, means i can slow down a bit! lol


----------



## 3752

so this week has been alot better in many ways, i am more focused mentally as i can see the changes that my body is going through.

seeing Harold was a huge boost for me on tuesday especailly when he confirmed to me that i was on target....

I took a few pics in the gym tonight they are not great but you can see the diffrence in my condition to the last one....


----------



## Magic Torch

Your defo heading the right way now Paul, looking like you've added some decent mass since your last comp too. Loving the thick vein down your right delt and bicep.

Think we are getting the business end now, cant wait to see some more pics in a few weeks, best of luck to you mate


----------



## clarkey

Can really see the improvements from the last pics, tightening up nicely. Your legs look superb, great seperation already..keep up the good work.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking mahooosive matey...yeah your arms are really vascular, love the veins!


----------



## Ralphy

Looking great all over Paul. Especially, love the quads mate.

What gym are you in those pics, Core's?


----------



## 3752

cheers guys for the comments...i know it seems to be a cliche but the pics really don't show off my condition to well plus i think i have leaned to far back on the front double bi shot...

i know i have a long way to go before i get to where i want to be but i have 7 weeks in which to do it in and the improvements that i have made in the last 10 days has spurred me on...

yes Ralphy that is Stuarts gym...


----------



## Delhi

What can I say Paul?

WOW that is one serious transformation. Like you say long way to go but if you keep on making improvements like that it bogglesw the mind as to what your final condition will be.

Inspirational stuff again.

Man, I still cant believe the difference in such a short time..............amazing.


----------



## Truewarrior1

looking excellent mate.


----------



## chrisj22

Looking really good Paul.

You look massive doing the front double bicep pose!

Your legs are dangerously good.


----------



## Tinytom

definate improvement mate but I do agree that the camera problem is frustrating


----------



## hackskii

Dude, you look huge


----------



## Nidge

Jesus Paul what you been eating mate? You look solid, keep up the good work mate.:lift:


----------



## supercell

Very good, consistant improvements Paul. As Tom is, you are coming in quickly from the front and with 6-7 weeks to go I'd def say you are very much on target, if not a little ahead on the front shots.

Chest thicker, delts rounder, arms peakier, back wider and waist appearing smaller...Oh yeah and those wheels, they're proper spanking alloys!!!

Well done mate, you have some serious mass added to that frame of yours.

Keep going and stay strong

J


----------



## Littleluke

You look class Paul. It's hard to keep up with the awesome threads at present. UKmuscle is on fire because of you guys, thanks for giving me even more motivation!


----------



## 3752

and then the world cam crashing down......

yesterday i had my re-feed day which was very welcomed after a few days low carbs...i did my normal thing and finished the day with a takeaway....woke up this morning at 6.00am to feed my son and at 8.00am when my wife rose from her sleepy slumber i took my Helios and T5 then jumped on the treadmill for my normal 60min cardio on a Sunday morning still feeling full and tight from the re-feed the day before...at around the 30min mark i was feeling a little queasy and my stomach was tightening i thought nothing of it and completed my cardio.....after my show i started to feel really bad and then BANG!!! i was bent over with really bad stomach spasms and the a nauseous feeling i could not eat and was feeling dizzy....i spent the morning in and out of the bathroom but still just felt i had a case of the runs jenny took the kids visiting and i went to bed for a much needed rest it was around 12.00pm and i had not yet eaten a thing over the next 4hrs i proceeded to empty the contents of both my bowels and stomach in the bathroom until there was nothing left but stomach bile.....

finally i fell asleep and woke at around 18.30 i was feeling better but still had a sick feeling and a bad stomach going downstairs to see my family Jenny pointed out that i was white as a sheet plus i was cramping in my calf's, legs and stomach from the amount of fluid i had excreted.....

it is 11.00pm 25hrs since the last time i eat anything and i have just forced my self to have 2 scoops of protein and some strawberries i am weak and my body is tired the only reason i am on here now is because i cannot sleep.....

I am hoping that i will wake up tomorrow morning clear of the bug/poisoning i have had today and i can get back on track......

like i said before competing is not easy if it was everyone would be doing it....  ...goodnight.


----------



## Delhi

Sorry to hear that Paul.

Hope you feel better ASAP.


----------



## Truewarrior1

food poisoning is a real bitch, good luck fella.


----------



## chem1436114520

i got the same thing about 2 wks a go i think it was down to a pouch of egg white i left for an extra day in the fridge , i threw halve of one out last night funny enough has i couldnt remember when it was opend better being safe then sorry , dig in deep bro theese things are sent to test us


----------



## LEWIS

hope your ok this morning mate


----------



## 3752

cheers guys...i am much better this morning a little fragile but getting better i have allready had some eggs and toast could not face oats for some reason this morning....

i normally gain approx 3-4lbs on a refeed day so from what i weighed on sat morning that would of made me 209lbs well this morning i am 205lbs so no real harm done but i don't advise anyone not to eat for 24hrs+


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

get some dioralyte sachets down every 2 hours for a day as you've been squitting & puking. You'll be ok. These things can cause more damage because of the stress it causes rather than the not eating & fluid loss.

I'd make cheat meals a home cooked thing from this point on if I were you.


----------



## 3752

Nine Pack said:


> I'd make cheat meals a home cooked thing from this point on if I were you.


just got off the phone with Harold and we both agreed the same thing...

he was releaved that i was feeling better today as he plans for me to be ready 10 - 14 days out and eat up to the show if this bug would of persisted through the week this plan would not of been possible...

Paul - today is normaly a low carb day but H has swapped it for a high day to try to replenish the glycogen so that i have energy as at the moment i am very weak and drained....


----------



## Nine Pack

Strange minds think alike.

I find a home cooked cheat to be more satisfying as you get to prepare it & the anticipation is enhanced. I think after all the vomiting etc the carbs won't even touch the sides. I'd be doing the same as Harold advised by feeding you up after this episode. Anyway, it's all part of the 'fun' of dieting. If it were a piece of p1ss, everyone would be up there on stage, but as you know, there's some who can do it, & some who merely talk a good game. You are most definetely the former.

Hang in there, it's all going to be worth it Paul.


----------



## hackskii

Paul, did you run yourself down and get the flu?

Or was it food poisioning?

Either way that really sucks.


----------



## supercell

It doesn't rain but pours with you mate. I can fully sympathise as I had it 2.5 weeks before the Brits in 05. Lost 7lbs...just as well cos I wouldn't have made 80kg!!!

No-one likes being sick esp when dieting but it really wont make the slightest bit of difference at all, infact you'll get an anabolic rebound and in a few days look even better than before. I am a firm believer in 'everything happens for a reason' and this is no exception.

stay strong

J


----------



## 3752

Scott no mate it was food poisoning or a stomach believe me you do not excrete what i did in a matter of hours with Flu 

James yes mate i believe this as well and this like everything else will only make me stronger Harold has let me know how he wants me to build up to the show along with the gear i am going to be using in the last 6 weeks :0 so i feel focused on the task ahead now after yesterdays set back....


----------



## Nine Pack

Still, you've learned how to make a weight if it's close, just have a medium rare chicken breast!


----------



## 3752

LOL...

Well i certainly have been feeling the effects of Sundays episode all week, i was telling Tom today on the phone that i am feeling very weak and drained still and both cardio and training is much harder this week...

I have received my last 6 weeks course from Harold and this is what it consists of...

test propionate (Apex)

Tri-Tren (Apex)

Primobolan (Apex, Pharmacy)

Winny orals (GL)

The doses are pretty high but i can see why...so my course for the next 6 weeks will be:

200mg Test Prop M/W/F

200mg Primo M/W/F

150mg Tri-Tren M/W/F

50mg winny ed

5iu's GH ed

1mg Letro ed

2ml ROHM Thermalipid ed

this will go towards giving me a nice hard look to my physique as condition is key this year because the class 4 line up is going to be extremely tough this year so my goal has changed from top 3 to top 6 this is not me being defeatist but realistic...


----------



## Delhi

I like this way of thinking.

If you set the bar low and aim high you can only better your expectations.

I am sure your competition have the same respect for you as you do them Paul. They WILL consider you a very real threat.


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul, those dosages don't seem too drastic, but there is a lot of shots to do, you'll feel like a pin cushion!

The end is in sight now, keep pushing right to the wire.

P.S Fizzy says hi. I'm training him & trying to get him to eat right so he can hit the middleweights next year. He's 2 stone heavier than when I started 6 months ago, but that said, he was living on weight watchers ready meals before! :doh:


----------



## 3752

Paul say Hi back to Fizzy excellant guy....

Yea the dosages are not high although higher than what i have used over the last year but in the past i would reduce my dosages as the show came closer just by swapping to the faster esters Harolds thinking is to keep the dose level even with the faster esters which does make alot of sense....

I am seeing a few small changes day by day which keeps me ontrack...


----------



## Tinytom

Like I said its a good job you've got a big ass with all those shots you are doing :tongue10:

Seriously though Paul I've no doubt that you'll be shredded on stage, things like food poisoning are only a temporary setback for us its controlling the rebound that sets us apart cos others may just pig out as an excuse.


----------



## 3752

believe me mate i have not pigged out this week but come saturday...... 

you will pay for the big ass remark papa smurph....


----------



## 3752

today has been really bad mood and emotions wise i am still feeling the after effects of Sunday i really thought i would be over that by now, i am getting really bad come downs from the ECA stack i am using which is weird because i have been using it for the last few weeks so i need to stop taking it.

I have been getting an acid reflux in my throat as well today which has been making me feel sick, cardio is a real chore very very hard at the moment...tonight i snapped badly at Jenny for no reason so she thinks i am a c0ck at the moment and to be truthful felt like wrapping the whole thing in today and saying fukc it .....well tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

I know Harold is orchestrating your prep, so forgive me for sticking my oar in. I am helping a mate through his prep for NABBA at the moment. He was getting very dispondent & crabby & was threatening to sack it altogether. I suggested he take a full week off all beta antagonists & allow his nervous system a break. In reality, I was taking him off them for good, but if I told him that while he was in that state, he'd have panicked so he went away thinking it was just a week. At the end of the week I told him he was off them for good & now he's just using diet, cardio & a bit of gear to get through. His mood has elevated immesuarably and he's actually back to his normal self, and still losing bodyfat at a similar rate.

I think in the early stages of a diet, they are very useful as we have a lot of fat stores to go at, but towards the end of a diet, we are more fragile so sometimes, it's best to back off with some of the meds & keep the moods as normal as possible. All the time you are depressed & feeling stroppy, you are one big cortisol factory, which can only start to nibble away at muscle in the end, so if you've dieted meticulously there's no desperate need to keep taking them.

Just a thought, but like I say, I don't wish to interfere as you are doing so well as it is.


----------



## 3752

Paul no problem mate me and Harold have a great relationship he controls everything but does appreciate i have a lot of knowledge and can if need be change something if it does not feel right as long as i let him know so we can adjust anything if need be...so your thoughts are the same as mine mate 

like i said i am still feeling the after effects of last Sunday and because of this i have been checking my weight more often this week i checked in Monday morning and i was at 205lbs this morning i am at 200lbs so thinking about this amount of weight loss this far into my diet in one week makes how i am feeling seem right if you see what i mean.....don't get me wrong it needs to come off but this amount of weight loss will and has effected my strength and energy levels...


----------



## supercell

Agree wholeheartedly with Paul B on this. A great stack for me in the last month was 75-100mcgs of T3 and about 3-4g of L carnitine, it really shifted that last bit and I was almost pleasant to be around.

Keep going mate. Eye of the tiger!!!

J


----------



## 3752

Cheers James....

i had a decent weekend well compared to the week before  i took it easier on my refeed day but still managed to eat a fair amount of carbs although maybe not as much as i should of....

Today i travelled to Harold's gym for my 2 week appraisal we first trained Chest and Biceps and i will say it again as i did 2 weeks ago when you are dieting for a show DO NOT i repeat DO NOT train with a Pro Bodybuilder and a EFBB heavyweight bodybuilder i just wish i would listen to my own advice 

Harold took a look at me and was impressed how much i had changed in the 2 weeks, he said i was looking full, wide, thick and leaner. my back is still slightly behind but my centre area is much better it is mainly in my lower back but this is normally an issue with me....my front has slightly edged ahead and i have come in more on my glute/ham tie in...

all in all very positive so nothing will be changed for the next 2 weeks diet wise...

Gear:

tonight is when i start my faster acting gear

2ml Prop M/W/F

2ml Primo M/W/F

1ml Tri-Tren M/W/F

10iu GH ed

25mg Aromasin (changed from Letro as it badly effected my libido  )

I stopped my IGF-1LR3 last Friday my intention is to come off for 4 weeks then if Harold sees a benefit then i will run it for 5 weeks 2 weeks from the West....

So i am sitting in my hotel room feeling happy tonight best take a picture of my smiling face as it does not happen often 

Big thanks to Jimmy who kindly cooked my meals for tomorrow...cheers mate...


----------



## 3752

i trained at castles gym at Windsor tonight with wade Stafford had a great session with wade as he pushes very hard when training...

Wade saw me 2.5 weeks ago so it was a good time to let him view me tonight plus it helps me as wade is very knowledgeable and he does not bullsh1t you he will say it as it is which is what you need when dieting for a show....he was suitably impressed and reckons i have approx 10lbs left to go he has said that i have shifted a fair amount from my lower back and glute region which are both bad areas for me.....so again i am happy with what has been said and more focused than ever to come on stage at both the qualifier and the British in the best condition and the biggest i have ever been.....


----------



## staffy

Yeah good session mate!! keep ur head down,all is on track for ur all time best.... see u at the portsmouth show... Caroline will bring the carbs:rolleye11

Wade


----------



## Jimmy1

Pscarb said:


> Big thanks to Jimmy who kindly cooked my meals for tomorrow...cheers mate...


no problem mate

preparation is a bummer when dieting

anyway...i always get breakfast from jenny when your away on business:rolleye11


----------



## Tinytom

Jimmy said:


> anyway...i always get breakfast from jenny when your away on business:rolleye11


You too?


----------



## 3752

yea i know she said thanks to both of you for cleaning the house...


----------



## Nine Pack

Nice of her to allow Jimmy & Tom to get a room, they never get any time alone!


----------



## Nine Pack

Think I'll regret that little quip!


----------



## 3752

Another bad day and it is only 9.00am....

i trained legs last night i must admit maybe a little to hard (if that is possible  ) i prepped my meals last night so did not get to bed until after midnight so woke up this morning at 6.30really tired.

I had a strange weak but painful in my right lower leg a little like shin splints but down the side i brushed it off and went on the treadmill as normal i only managed to do 25min before i had to stop as i was limping so much...

i jumped in the shower and felt a little bloated and off once i got out from the shower i felt even weirder then for the 2nd time in 2 weeks i was violently sick now i cannot explain it as i had to miss my last meal last night due to lack of appetite i just hope i can again bounce back....


----------



## Nine Pack

Do you think the vomiting was due to the systemic stress from training too hard? I think it may be a cumulative effect as you will be quite delicate at this point & really should be doing very girly sessions by now.


----------



## Delhi

Not good news Paul.

Does not sound like food poisoning, more likley a bug.

I tell you what though, you are a strong willed MF


----------



## Tinytom

When I used to visit my nephews when they were young I always used to pick up a bug.

In fact after I competed at the finals in 2005 I picked up food poisoning for 48 hours and they had it a week earlier.

I think that whenever you have a young baby around you will get this mate, after a while you'll get used to it, as in your body will adapt.

Not much comfort though I know.


----------



## supercell

Personally I doubt it would be training too hard. That would normally result in a feeling of extreme fatigue but not normally bloatedness and being sick (certainly not 12 hours after the session).

Are you taking any new meds or supplements at all? I sometimes get bloated with orals and I know another guy that throws up with them and suffers similar symptoms to you.

Agree with Del in that it is unlikely to be food poisoning as you are prepping your own food but gastric flu could be another potential factor.

I know how hard it is to ease back on training especially when you love (and me too) pushing yourself each session. Paul B told me to ease back and to be honest I found it really hard. I only have one way of training and that's flat out!!

Hope you feel better soon Paul. You have had a lot of setbacks along the way with this diet but you've continued to improve and battle on regardless, that to me is a true sign of a champion.

Knocking back the intensity over the next few days wont be a bad thing then you can up the tempo again once feeling better.

Just on a side note, Shelley Hine who did the WABBA worlds with me in Greece didn't train for the last 3 weeks due to severe sciatica. She looked actually better for the rest and presented her best package to date and made the top 6. Just goes to show if your diet is spot on you wont lose any mass and can continue to burn fat due to the amount of muscle tissue you are carrying.

All the best mate

James


----------



## 3752

cheers guys...

i would definitely agree with Del and James that this is not food poisoning as i can still eat although not a lot....i have not started anything new this week oral wise that would take this long in the week to react....i did miss my last meal last night due to no having the appetite but i think this was down to the leg session this is also the cause of the pain i have in my lower leg this morning this is what i did last night so you can decide if it was too much 

Lying leg curls 6 sets

Standing leg curls 4 sets

Stiff leg deads 4 sets

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between each set with 10 plates on machine

Walking weighted lunges 4 sets

seated calf raise 4 sets

Standing calf raise 3 sets

45min cardio.....

so as you can see i have reduced the volume and intensity 

i don't see this as a setback to be honest guys its just one of those things i am more concerned with the 7lb increase this week whilst looking leaner...oops 

all i can say it is a good thing that tomorrow is a crunchy nut day


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10 seconds rest between each set with 10 plates on machine
> 
> Walking weighted lunges 4 sets


You like pain a lot dont you.


----------



## 3752

lol...

i just spoke to Harold and he thinks we can put it down to Toxins from the leg session coming out of my system which does make sense....he did also say that he sees no point in me training that intensly on my legs as they are way ahead any way....


----------



## supercell

I know you love training legs mate but you could honestly not train them any more. Whilst you are doing cardio every day they cant really repair themselves fully anyway and with your leg mass it wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference. The legs would get more than enough stimulus from cardio alone in your case.

Thats the theory but the practice is slightly harder to get a grip of because it fcuks with your mind when you stop training a body part so the benefits of not training them is outweighed by the fact you will think they are shrinking and it will play havoc with your mind set.

A few lunges and extensions would suffice for quads and just 2 exercises 3-4 sets a piece for hams and the same for calfs; well thats my take on it.

This isn't something I'd suggest for everyone but with the size of your legs mate you just need to keep ticking over, nothing more at this delicate stage in your prep.

I find that I just train instictively in the last few weeks as everything is just SO much of an effort. I never go into the gym with pre planned exercises or pre determined set and rep ranges; I just play it by ear. If you feel good go for it if you dont then just do the bare minimum. Diet at this stage is FAR more important than training; getting that nailed is No1 priority IMO.

J


----------



## 3752

James you are bang on mate in fact this last year has been the first year that i have trained legs every week and before 2005 i trained them once a month.......both my legs from the knee down are really bad at moment i can hardly walk on them the muscle and nerves seem to be damaged but without any sign's of damage...i am going training tonight but i don't think i will be able to do any cardio afterwards...

I will now just do hamstrings every week with a few lunges thrown in...

I am like you James year round i do not have a plan for when i am in the gym i know what body-part but not what exercises i am going to utilise to train that body-part i think it keeps it interesting.....

cheers for the advice James....

when all is said and done tomorrow is a crunchy nut day


----------



## Nine Pack

On the quad training subject, I stop training them completely at eight weeks out. The longer I leave them, the tighter they get & they lose no size whatsoever. Just a thought, but as James says it messes with your head but if you tried it you'd probably agree with me. It's not something you can usually convince a dieting BBer of. It's best discussed before the diet begins when all the faculties are in full working order. 

The first leg session after the diet is awesome & you are crippled for a week!


----------



## hackskii

PScarb, what do you recken the problem with the pain is?

Did you do something recent to injure them?


----------



## 3752

scott no mate i have not injured them i think it is a combined issue of hard leg training and doing 40min cardio twice a day 6 days a week i believe that i have severe shin splints hopefully 2-3 days of no cardio will help the problem...


----------



## staffy

2-3 days no cardio will ort the problem... it bet it will...  do bike instead u lazy barstuard....


----------



## 3752

i cannot mate as it aggravates my lower back....


----------



## chem1436114520

dig in de, :beer: ep m8 ive just had the worst wk of the diet and today did chest with bernie cooper and masoom butt and had a look in the poseing room and was amazed at what i saw your like me in many ways m8 a true warrior


----------



## hackskii

I thought shin splints were your calves overpowering the front part of your shin muscles?

There are some exercises that develop the front part of your shin and from what I hear this fixes shin splints, due to supporting the front of the shin creating ballance in the legs.

Basicly you put your heals on a step and do like reverse calf raises, this will develop the front part of the leg along the shin.

Another way is to use the leg extention machine and use the roller on top of the foot.

Just a thought.


----------



## 3752

cheers Scott i will give it a go it could be this...

Chem you know me mate this will not deter me mate...call you next week keep going mate


----------



## 3752

so feeling better this morning although the pain in my lower legs is still there it easier for me to walk today so i am hoping that by tomorrow the pain will of subsided....

Now a new thing is messing with my head today..... 

Last sat i was 201lbs which was expected as i was ill the week before this week i have been checked over by Harold along with a few other guys who's opinion i respect and the general consensus is that i am leaner and tighter than the week before.....so all things good and my head would be OK...well until i stepped on the scales this morning i weigh this morning 210lbs yep you are reading this correctly 210lbs so a gain of 9lbs now i know that this is the best thing that can happen to be noticeably leaner and tighter but weigh more on the scales but it is messing big time with my head.....


----------



## chrisj22

If your leaner than you were last week (& I expect you are), that is something to be proud of. Is it possibly the amount of water you drunk yesterday?


----------



## 3752

i did not drink 9lbs worth mate  but yes you are correct and it is the ultimate goal but any competing bodybuilder will tell you that no matter what it still messes with your head....

thinking about it i did raise my GH to 8iu's ed so this might account for some of the gain...


----------



## chrisj22

I can certainly imagine it messing with your head mate.

Your doing something right though because there is a massive difference from last year. :beer1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

210lb ! That is super heavy mate this far out. Are you looking at stepping on stage around the 200 mark ?


----------



## 3752

i am not supposed to be 210 mate i was 201lbs last week i was expecting to step onstage at 190lbs mark...


----------



## supercell

Funny you should mention the Gh thing mate. I was hunting through the fridge a couple of weeks ago for some chicken and stumbled across 40 ius of Gh (as you do). So being off the juice I thought I'll use it up. I did 4 ius for 5 days and gained nearly 7 lbs!!!! Came off around a week ago and lost 4lbs but kept 3lbs.

Gh can cause quite severe edema within the body and as you know you cant gain that sort of mass in 4 weeks let alone a week, esp when in calorie deficit. Two options mate; cut back on the Gh for a few days and your weight will return to normal or stay on the 8ius and after a couple of weeks your body will normalise to this dose and the water will come off.

I always stop my Gh 2 weeks before the show anyway just to rid the body of any unwanted water and I guess this is something you will be doing too. For some reason I find the retention worse with Ansomone than say Nordi Simplexx.

I had shin splints when i was at Uni mate. Got so bad that I actually got bone fractures in my tib. Put me out of sport for 3 months, not really what you want when doing a sports based degree!!

Elevate and pack with ice (or cold pack, peas etc) for 15 mins every night and repeat this a few times per night and this will help your symptoms.

Hope this helps buddy

J


----------



## Delhi

I think the extra weight is likley to be a re-bound from being sick last week.

At Xmas time I got a really bad bug and lost 7 pounds in a week, but it all came back quickly.

What I am trying to say is it is likley your body replenishing what it lost through being ill.

I hear what you are saying regards to the extra weight though, as you know I recently put 1lb on despite sticking to diet / cardio etc and I did not know whether to laugh or cry................................now if I put 7lbs on I would defo cried LOL (Though I might do today as it is re-feed)

So to give you the same advise as you did me.............................It does not matter what you weigh mate, the judges dont ask you to step on scales on stage.

It is how you *look *that is important.


----------



## 3752

LOL cheers Del....

James i guess you are bang on mate i will keep with the extra GH and probably drop it 1-2 weeks out anyway.....my ankles do look a little more watery today so i dont see a problem.....although my head did not think that this morning... 

James you going to Portsmouth next week??


----------



## chem1436114520

i upted mine to 20 mius last wk and went 5lbs heavyer and got leaner , then got a fukin throat infection and crashed for 3 days but hey thats what makes us what we are WE BOUNCE BACK STONGER , THE WEAK WILL PERISH lol


----------



## Delhi

Much leaner Paul and considering the two weeks you have just had that is *great *progress.

Waist looks smaller in both pics, mid section more defined in both and chest looks like it is striated much more in second picture.

Only gripe is with the picture quality. It is difficult to see the fine detail in all of the pics. Do you use a phone camera?

You are a big laddie.............


----------



## 3752

Sorry Del i took them off so i could make them all the same size...

thanks for the comments though mate no the pics where taken with a new camera but when i resized them the quality downgraded some...


----------



## chem1436114520

g difference m8 big difference , stick in bro talk to you next wk


----------



## Littleluke

Only just got a look at the pictures. Massive difference Paul, one bit of advise though, get a better camera as I doubt these don't do you justice.


----------



## 3752

yes mate but if guys are noticing the diffrence with these shots just imagine how shocked they will be when i step on stage


----------



## DB

looking alot bigger in these pics from when i last saw you mate alot more mass on your arms..

very impressed mate


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> LOL cheers Del....
> 
> James i guess you are bang on mate i will keep with the extra GH and probably drop it 1-2 weeks out anyway.....my ankles do look a little more watery today so i dont see a problem.....although my head did not think that this morning...
> 
> James you going to Portsmouth next week??


I'm gutted mate, probably one of the best shows in the UKBFF calender but sadly I'm missing it this year as its my nephews first B'day on the monday and we are going up to spend the day with them on sunday.

really wanted to support Tom and see him raise the winners trophy but I guess I'll have to wait till the British to see him do that.

I'll be at the NABBA SE and also the Titan and the WABBA SE where I'll be judging so if you are planning a trip up you are more than welcome to kip at mine, have a train and take in a show!!

Went up to see Andy Lucey on thursday for a spot of lunch and he said to say hi

Good pics. Big, full and getting tighter, keep up the good work.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Why are you worried about weight when you are improving like that.

You big Gay

And you cant insult me back cos I'm very tempramental at the moment and might exlpode if stressed. 

I think you shouldnt worry about the weight Paul, you are looking better and thats the measurement.


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....

Tom there will be plenty of time to take the p1ss out of you when you have to return to your summer job as Papa Smurph..... 

James gutted mate that you wont be at the show but i would make the same choice as you children's first birthdays are great.....i might take you up on that offer mate....


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> Why are you worried about weight when you are improving like that.
> 
> You big Gay


There's nowt like tact! Well, there isn't here anyway. Anyway, he's right Paul, you are definetely improving so unless you have to make a weight, I would'nt let the numbers bother you. Look at the way James grows into a show, it's possible to grow even on restricted cals when eating as clean as you are & being so aerobically fit from the cardio as well. I've watched John H the last year stay borderline shredded & put on some quality muscle. I think if we lived in a semi diet phase all year, we'd make more progress than ever.

But we'd all end up single! :frown:

P.S: how's it looking from the back & leg areas?


----------



## 3752

Paul the back is slightly behind as it was 2 weeks ago but improving and slowly cathing up to the front but this is my bad area and is always the last to come in....my legs are about 2 weeks ahead of my upper body and really are not a problem i have decided to drop training my quads and concentrate on my hams and glutes....i have never had my glutes out onstage and really want to get them out for this show.....

to be fair as long as the likes of Harold, Tom, James and yourself are seeing the changes then i must be improving because i know non of you mix your words....


----------



## Nine Pack

You will have the occasional moment of clarity when you actually see how good you look. Most of the time however, there's that mirage in the mirror that screws with your confidence but that's a good sign that you are striving for the seemingly impossible, but it will become reality.

Getting ripped glutes is a real sign of overall condition as this is one of the last places the body likes to strip fat from. I have only had them through properly once, at last years UKBFF British, but stood next to the likes of Flex Lewis I did'nt get a look in! You'll know when they're getting there, it hurts to sit down, even on a soft surface!


----------



## stevie flynn

paul... some big differences between them fotos mate..when you text me a few days ago and said the weight increase was messing your head up, well if you ask me, those fotos show that your quality is improving big time mate...

keep at it paul..

steve


----------



## hackskii

Paul, those forearms look wickid in the double bicep shots.


----------



## 3752

cheers Scott weird as i have never done forearm exercises....

thanks to everyone for the kind words last week when i was feeling down they do make a difference...

So i had a decent weekend after all the re feed was not as heavy as it has been but this is not necessarily a bad thing...

I feel really good this week i feel and look much tighter all over i still have a long way to go but i feel i have reached the stage where i can say that i have fat in certain places rather than all over...

i have switched over to Hygetropin so made a 2iu a day drop from last week this seems to have helped with the water retention which i now feel caused the increase in weight last week...

I have also switched my training over to a 5 day week training 1 body-part a day cardio is now set at 45 twice a day 6 days a week...

This week will be tough towards the end of the week because i have switched my re-feed day to Sunday so i can semi relax whilst at Tom's show so for those who are going don't be surprised when you see me eating a little crap as being 4 weeks out is the last re-feed that will contain anymore than 1 cheat meal from then on in it is all clean carbs....

This week i have also started the Helios doing 2 .3ml jabs 1 in each side of the lower back before morning and evening cardio because of this i have dropped the ROHM thermalipid for the moment and i am using the Hormone Solutions T3/T4 combi pills....

The course i am on at the present is:

1.5ml Tri-Tren

2ml Primo

1.5ml Test prop

all taken eod along with this i am using .75mg of Letro a day.....along with more Vits and Minerals than i have space here to write about.... 

I will be honest as usual i have obtained some Crystallised DNP to use if need be at a later stage but this is not a definite i just like to be prepared....

so that is me at the moment happy with how things are going.....so i should have a smile on my face come Sunday when at the show you won't be able to miss me i will be the really tanned one who is not on the stage


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> so i should have a smile on my face come Sunday when at the show you won't be able to miss me i will be the really tanned one who is sitting on a booster seat so i can see the stage


----------



## stevebaker

what is Helios Paul?


----------



## chem1436114520

nice one paul i wish i could have got to the show this wkend to catch up on the crack , tell tom best of look not that he needs it


----------



## 3752

stevebaker said:


> what is Helios Paul?


Steve it is an injectable Clen/Yohimbine mix very very good for site specific fat loss the dose of the clen is 40mcg's per ml and the Yohimbine HCL is 5.5mg per ml....hows the prep going steve??

Chem - i will pass on your good luck to tom mate i will give you a call tomorrow..

Baz - very funny but i am sure seeing as i can edit your post's i will have the last laugh


----------



## stevebaker

Prep is going ok mate, jsut got those stubburn bits on my lower back and glutes to loose. just added morning cardio in so hopefully it should start to come off soon? i could prob do with some of that helios to help shift it mate! Finding your journal very intresting paul and a great help in my prep!


----------



## 3752

It means a lot to hear someone of your calibre Steve saying my journal being of help to you mate...

I have found that my lower back and glutes have come through much better this year (although not completely through at the moment) and i believe it partially to be down to me using TargeX it is a solution that thins the subcutaneous fat i really rate it...


----------



## supercell

Think I could do with some of that TargeX to bathe in either that or keep this bug I have at the moment. 

In 4 weeks you'll be sliced, diced and ready to rumble my friend.:boxing:

J


----------



## hackskii

I can't stand the smell of TargeX, it gags me.

I don't know how you can handle that smell Paul.


----------



## 3752

i don't mind it Scott really...

Well i have purposely not updated the thread this week as i have had a week off work and used the less stressful time in the evenings to spend some time watching TV with Jenny something that has scored me a lot of browny points....

So the week has been a good one apart from a little episode in the gym on Thursday night i have been very relaxed, my condition is getting better by the day and i would say that apart from the fat i have on my lower back the only fat i have now to remove is intramuscular i would say 98% of the Ab fat i had has gone....

I am weighing 205lbs so a huge drop of 5lbs since a week ago....my training partner told me last night that i had tightened up since Wednesday...

i have placed the Helios in over the last week and it has certainly helped i will continue this for a further week before switching to another Clen source probably oral liquid Clem from GL...

I have switched to Hygetropin from the generic blue tops to make dosing easier because i have dropped to 8iu's ed...

So all in all a good week 4 weeks left to go to the qualifier and 7 weeks left to go for the Finals.....nearly there


----------



## Tinytom

cant wait to see you at the qualifier mate.

Of course I'll be backstage with my roller and paint tray ready for you.

There's loads of people doing the NABBA West from Bristol so it will be a good show.


----------



## 3752

no mate i cannot wait either for the show to come round.... 

I have had a packed few days, i changed my refeed day to Sunday so i could relax a little at Tom's show but it seemed that on the day i did not eat as much as i should of and i will suffer this week because of this....

Tom's show was excellent the man did the business as i knew he would this also made me more focused to repeat his success at my show in 3.5 weeks .....

It was good to see some of you guys at the show although i was probably a little tired and grumpy so i apologise if i was....

Sunday night was a late night after the show a few of us went to Nando's but it was 1am Monday morning before i arrived at my hotel in London i was up again at 7am to do cardio at the hotel.....i had a long hard day in London before training chest with Wade Stafford at Castles gym which was followed by 45min cardio....wade had a brief look at me and was suitably impressed...

i was shattered when i finally got to bed Monday night and i woke during the night with a nose bleed i woke late with a splitting headache so decided that i was still to shattered to do cardio so i took Tuesday off....

After work i travelled to Harold's Gym so he could have a look at me he was again very pleased with what he saw and said i have only about 8lbs left to lose and most of that was on my lower back but he was suitably impressed with my improvements....

there was no change in my food intake and we are waiting until we see the weight loss on Saturday to decide if my cardio or chemicals should change....

i went to see Jimmy after this then travelled home i got to bed at 12.30am....this morning i woke up and did my 45min cardio at 7am...all well and good until i stepped into the shower and had yet another nose bleed but this time lasted 2hrs and the blood was coming out my nose and down my throat i must admit i was concerned for a while....

so all said and done i am pleased with my progress only time will tell if i keep it together and repeat what Tom did....


----------



## Delhi

Thank god I dont get nose bleeds etc

What causes them (If you know)?


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> It was good to see some of you guys at the show although i was probably a little tired and grumpy so i apologise if i was....


Nah mate it was good to finally meet up, you didn't seem grumpy to me. I did notice the vascularity in your arms tho 

Paul you have all the tools, and help you need i'm looking forward to seeing the results. Not long left


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> Thank god I dont get nose bleeds etc
> 
> What causes them (If you know)?


Nose bleeds are generally caused by burst or ruptured capillaries in the lower portion of the nose. These are generally easily controllable and are not serious just inconvenient.

The more sinister nose bleed is the posterior bleed which occurs at the back of the nose, close to where it joins the throat. These are caused by trauma to the nose or by lack of mucus which causes cracking of the nose membrane which can weaken major vessels.

The posterior bleed is more dangerous and if gone untreated a lot of blood can be lost and a visit to a hospital is necessary.

This happened to me at the Worlds and I ended up with a very severe bleed for 2 days and ended up in a horrible Greek hospital to have it packed.

I lost quite a bit of blood and it scared the hell out of me as it was pouring out both nostrils and also my mouth for a few hours. It was the first time I thought my time was up.

I saw a specialist when I returned but the bleeding continued for 6 weeks on and off (perhaps thats why I lost weight!!!LOL)

I had an artery which was severed at the back of my nose which was continually bleeding but had it burnt and now I'm fine.

Bleeds can also be a sign of stress and also high BP and also the result of picking!!

I can empathise with Paul as a real 'bleeder' can cause a feeling of real doom and panic which scares the sh*t out of you.

Mine was down to a cracked membrane probably from the aircon on the plane and in the hotel combined with the stress of competing on the world stage. I had my BP checked while I was out there and it ws 110/55 so it wasn't a factor.

Hope yours sorts its self out but a word of advice, do not put your head under hot water in the shower as this has a habit of setting them off, as well as hot and very cold drinks, as I have found out on many occassion.

Hope this answers your question, sorry for the rambling Paul, and going way off topic!

Good to see you on sunday and you didn't seem any grumpier than normal mate!! 

Saw Wade on the tuesday and he said you were bang on target.

Keep going you're in the final furlong now and the smell of victory is in the air!!:lift: :beer1: arty:

J


----------



## 3752

cheers james.. you are bang on about the panic with the nose bleeds...plus the 2nd one did come when i was in the shower...i am using Accutane for some spots i had on my back this could be a factor...

Yes trained with Wade on Monday night i was totally knackered though but he pushed me through it Harold echoed what Wade said concerning my condition and reckons i will be ready 10 days out....


----------



## Mr H

Paul just a quickie - accutane! how do you use this? is it a case of when you get bad skin you start taking them or do you take a smaller dose all the way through your cycle?


----------



## 3752

my skin is not really that bad its just i had some spots on my lower back from using the Oral MT last year so i decided to use 20mg ed and it has done the job without giving me the bad sides associated with Accutane...

my problem now is scaring from the acne especially now i am using MTII as it has made the scaring darker


----------



## Mr H

Cheers Paul i will see you up at the exeter show.


----------



## 3752

so another week is over and only 3 left to go before the NABBA West i took some pics this morning after training they are of better quality but the light from outside spoils them a little but i think you can see a definite improvement....although i do realise that my problem area is my back especially the lower back but this is always the last thing to come in....

I will only be doing the NABBA shows this year i have had to pull out of the Mr Caledonian show because it clashes with a Hen/Spa day my wife has been invited on for her best mate and seeing as she has supported me over the years i feel it is the least i can do, i am gutted because Dougie Black puts on a great show and really looks after the competitors so if any of you can go then get yourself to the show....

This morning i was 203lbs so a nice steady drop of 2.5lbs from last week this does not surprise me as i am really feeling tired all the time now but hey that's the fun part 

I am going to add 1ml of Masteron eod and 40mcg's of Omega IGF-1LR3 4 times a week from Monday...now i still have the option of the DNP but i am starting to feel that i might not need it.....

So as usual guys all comments are welcome....but if they are bad comments i will ban you  joking...


----------



## crazycacti

look at the size of the vein running down the right side front delt/bicep... quality...

conditioning from the front looks awesome imo... the back dbl bicep is on a wonky angle though, so you can't see too much...

looking good, looking good... and considering what you've been through with your back, my hat goes off to you because your legs certainly do not show any signs of this - they are looking big!

must feel good knowing that you can come in a little early and have to think about anything drastic which may bugger the prep up


----------



## Nine Pack

Looking good there Paul, think you'll have nailed it by show time. from the looks of you, I'd advise a no holes barred carb up as you have a lot of muscle tissue to fill up and will look down right freaky if you don't panic & back off the carbs to soon. It's easily the most worrying time after all those weeks dieting on restricted carbs, to then start tanking them down, but it has got to be done. How often do we hear guys saying the morning after the show after having stuffed thioer face, ''I really wish the show was today''.

You're going to take some beating Paul, well done. Legs look like granite.


----------



## hackskii

Dude those quads look freaky.

Damn Paul how big are your legs?


----------



## Delhi

You have better legs than I first thought Paul...........

The vascularity has also returned, and you can see your mid section is tight (Little veins appearing here also).

Its getting exciting now, not long to go............I really wish I could be there but obviously cant (But I will be at the British).

I am also *amazed *at everyone in your gym just getting on with things as you pose, if I stripped in my gym I would be told to cover up.

Keep it up mate you look great to me and if Harold etc all think you are on target who I am to argue??


----------



## Captain Hero

you look tremendous Paul, your legs especially!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys...

Paul B - i won't be doing the standard carb deplete carb up Harold is doing with me what he did with Troy last year and that is to get me ready about 10 days out then slowly increase the carbs....

Scott - not sure on the size of my legs mate never measured them...

My back is my nemesis but it will come in i garentee it the front double bicep shot is diffrent to what i normally do as i have tensed my abs where normally i suck it all in and expand my rib cage and lats...

As always the pics really don't show how tight i am thanks for your kind words guys...


----------



## Littleluke

You looked lean and vascular at the Portsmouth UKBBF (Obviously I only had your arms to go by). These pics are a huge improvement. And compared to your old pics, you look immense, another muscle freak. INSPIRATION!!!


----------



## coco

awsome mate! your condition is amazing, legs are huge and shredded. really looking forward to seeing you on stage.


----------



## Marsbar

looking good paul .. carrying some serious mass


----------



## ah24

Looking great mate

As del mentioned, you have the veins appearing in your abs already. Legs looking huge! How would i go about getting tickets for the first (or only) show?


----------



## chrisj22

Fecking lats & legs are huge! Look superb Paul. You'll be hard to beat IMO


----------



## 3752

thanks again guys i have improved on a few fronts this last year in my opinion these are...

Lats

Arms (mainly triceps)

waist thickness.....

I have reached the goal set by Harold for this week of dropping 3lbs i am now 202lbs


----------



## Ralphy

Pscarb said:


> thanks again guys i have improved on a few fronts this last year in my opinion these are...
> 
> Lats
> 
> Arms (mainly triceps)
> 
> *waist thickness.....*


Paul,

I noticed Tom advised Del to concentrate on his waste thickness in Del's journal and you've now also mentioned an improved waist size.

How does one reduce waist thickness? Is this purely through cardio & diet?

Looking in great condition btw


----------



## Delhi

Ralphy said:


> Paul,
> 
> I noticed Tom advised Del to concentrate on his waste thickness in Del's journal and you've now also mentioned an improved waist size.
> 
> How does one reduce waist thickness? Is this purely through cardio & diet?
> 
> Looking in great condition btw


LOL There is one small difference here ralphy..........

My waist needs to come in (Make improvements), while Pauls has shrunk (Has improved).

For me, improvements will come from diet. While Paul has probably been "Training" his waist to tighten it up.


----------



## Ralphy

Delhi said:


> For me, improvements will come from diet. While *Paul has probably been "Training" his waist* to tighten it up.


^^ Okay Del, I read that your waste needs to come in & I now understand you will achieve this through diet, thanks.

Paul mentioned his waste has improved and wondered how Mr Scarborough achieved this? I now assume through diet also. How on earth can you "train" your waste?

Has Pscarb been taking his daughters Holla Hoop to the gym?


----------



## 3752

Ralphy for me this has been acheived 2 ways...

1 - I feel that a year off all androgens in 2005/06 then using half the amount i used to use has also helped

2 - By improving my shoulder width and not going way out of condition in the off season...

i will never have a sub 30inch waist because my genetics will not allow..


----------



## stevie flynn

WOW paul... you look fantastic mate..

looking very, very hard mate...not long now bud, just keep at it...

steve


----------



## Tinytom

Massive improvements there Paul

The only thing that is still to come through properly is your hamstrings but I know from past years that this is a last thing on you like my lower back is for me.

Much better shoulder to waist ratio this year mate which makes your front shots look so much better. Also I can see your lats have come out more on the sweep.

Total improvements all round mate.

Cant wait to see the finished product (although I guess you are looking to peak for thte British and bring a 90% finished product to the NABBA West?)


----------



## 3752

Steve many thanks for the kind words mate...

Tom again cheers for the support mate, i must stress though my hams are actually very detailed i have relooked at the pic and i see what you mean but i don't think they where tensed in that shot i am like you with my back though and just like yours come show day it will be through...

You are correct about me wanting to peak for the Britain i will be better than ever at the West as i want the Overall but to me my biggest challenge will be at the Britain i will be gutted if i don't make the top 6...


----------



## Fivos

Tom keep doing what your are doing...you can never be shreadded enough...whilst its nice to hear those comments only you know when you are proper shreadded... Going by past photos ive seen of you your physique is bigger and thicker all round. Stick to you game plan and dont be satisfied until you know whats what you are capable off.

Good luck pal stay focused and do yourself justice

Fivos


----------



## 3752

Fivos is this post aimed at Tom or me???


----------



## Tinytom

must be you Paul cos I'm on a diet of pies at the moment.


----------



## Littleluke

Pies or Pasties?

I'm curious Paul, I saw a documentary the other day where a bodybuilder use alcohol to dehydrate himselve before his show. Is this safe? Just seems a bit extreme to be honest. He would drink 3quarters of wine the night before then with his morning meal he would drink the rest.


----------



## 3752

although the show was a good one overall i thought this guy was a d1ck....yes some bodybuilders use white wine to dehydrate themselves the night before a show but by only 1 or maybe 2 glasses not 3/4 of a fukcing bottle....

A bit of an update....

Well i decided to use the new crystallised DNP and i have to say that this is far far better and less sides than the old powdered version the true results will be apparent next week but i am already back down to the weight i was on Saturday before my refeed...

I feel and look a lot tighter although flat smaller detail is coming through that indicates i am nearly there...

i have redesigned my final three weeks of gear use and this is how it looks....

Daily - 50mg win oral, 30mg Halotestin, .5ml Letro, 160mcg's Clen(Helios and ROHM thermalipid), 8iu's GH (until 10 days from show)

Mon - 9th 1ml Tri-Tren, 1ml Masteron, 2ml prop, 40mcg's Omega IGF-1

Wed - 11th 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron, 40mcg's Omega IGF-1

Fri - 13th 2ml primo, 1ml Tri-Tren, 1ml Masteron, 2ml prop, 40mcg's Omega IGF-1

Sun - 15th 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron, 40mcg's Omega IGF-1

Tue - 17th 2ml primo, 1ml Tri-Tren, 1ml Masteron, 2ml prop, 40mcg's Omega IGF-1

Thu - 19th 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron, 40mcg's Omega IGF-1

Sat - 21st 1ml primo, 2ml prop, 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron

Sun - 22nd 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron

Mon - 23rd 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron

Tue - 24th 1ml Tren Ace, 1ml Masteron

Wed - 25th 1ml Tren Ace, 2ml Masteron

Thu - 26th 1ml Tren Ace, 2ml Masteron

Fri - 27th 1ml Tren Ace, 2ml Masteron

Sat - 28th 2ml Masteron

there will be some additions to this and maybe a few things taken out but this is pretty much it for the qualifier at least


----------



## supercell

Hi Paul,

Just out of interest why are you injecting so close to the show? Most people stop the injectables 1 week out and stick to orals like winny and halos or even anapalon for volumising. The injectable gear could then be put back in again from the sunday or monday after the show.

Just takes one bad shot and it can fcuk your chances. Just my thoughts but would welcome your reasoning.

Also do you really need DNP? Are you not tightening up as you would wish?

Sorry for all the questions

Keep at it mate.

J


----------



## 3752

any questions from you James are always welcome mate...

because i normally inject up to and including the Friday before the show although i do inject in my glutes from 10 days out....

To be honest James yes i am coming in better than ever but thought that by adding the min dose of DNP it can only be a good thing fat wise and to be honest mate i have used powdered DNP before and that stuff is harsh but this is not mainly because what it also contains in the capsules and because it is chrystallised ....

i have just received my order of injectable L-Carnitine so will be using this at 2.5ml before cardio every day....


----------



## supercell

Thanks mate.

J


----------



## stevie flynn

"or even anapalon for volumising"

this works a treat when your already lean, dry, and hard...

steve


----------



## Fivos

Sorry Paul that was for you not pie eating tom!

Mate i trained at Monster Gym on the bank holiday...nice gym!

Fivos


----------



## 3752

cheers fivos yes Monsters is an awesome gym my picture should be up on the wall some where in the ....

hope things are good with you mate??


----------



## 3752

well another week closer to the day....

i have been working from home all week this week so have been able to do 2 cardio sessions a day each being 45min along with training. i have been absolutely shattered it has really hit me this week even my wife has noticed, so much so i missed training legs last night i will train them Saturday....

Diet has been generally the same however i have missed a cpl of late meals due to being so tired and not having the appetite this however has not effected my condition i am again much tighter than last week still not what i call shredded but i think this will only come through once water has been manipulated...

When i had my medium day on Wednesday i hardly felt it this is a good thing really as it means that my metabolism is high and getting through the calories i eat...

i will update the log after i have spoken to Harold tomorrow on any changes that need to be made...


----------



## stevebaker

Paul will you be injecting L-Carnitine intramuscular? will you be using a slin pin or a 1inch blue needle?

Not long now mate... Keep your head down and dig in!! its these last few weeks that seperate the winners from the loosers!


----------



## 3752

Steve the L-Carnitine is intramuscular i use a slin pin and put it in my quads it is not a localised drug so it does not matter where it is placed.

hope your prep is going well mate...


----------



## stevebaker

thanks paul, just ordered some so gona give it a go! Prep is going well mate thanks!


----------



## toxo

hi pscarb i just found this journal it will be good to see how the master does it lol


----------



## 3752

[email protected] nice to see you over here mate, yes i do this journal everytime i compete it keeps me sane some weeks


----------



## hackskii

I really liked the injectable l-carnitine.

Paul, are you using the DNP?

If so dont you think that might be the reason for you being tired?


----------



## marso

Only just found this thread. Good luck for the NWest and Britain Paul, judging by your pics you look tremendous.

I know Darren Smith from my gym is doing the Britain, is John Bridge doing the NW and Britain too?

Paul.


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> yes i do this journal everytime i compete it keeps me sane some weeks


Hmm, opinions vary! 

Fizzy made me do it.... honest.


----------



## Golden Man

Good luck paul with the west britain,i might even see you there.Anybody else from core fitness competing good luck to them aswell


----------



## 3752

cheers Ed yes there is a guy doing the first timers class as well...

well i had my refeed yesterday and it only contained one cheat meal well that turned out to be half a cheat meal  and a little bit of chocolate....it seems that i was more depleted from my low carb days than i thought as i went for a lay down in the afternoon and woke up with severe cramps in my left thigh rod after 20minutes it eased off but then at 2.00am in the morning it came back but this time in both legs and lasted for approx 1hr at one time it got so bad i thought my muscle was going to snap it was that tight it nearly brought me to tears jenny my wife was really worried....all i can think of is that because 80% of the carbs i had on my refeed where clean carbs they grabbed all the water and pulled it into the muscle leaving me dehydrated as i drank the same 6L of water as i do normally.....

i spoke to Harold today and we are going to trail something this week, i am visiting him on Thursday so i am going to low carb Sun/Mon/Tue then take in 500g of clean carbs on Wednesday so that when i see him Thursday he has a better understanding of how full i am so we can gauge what we do for the final week...

because i am going to be away from home on Tuesday night and Wednesday my carbs will come mostly from Oats/WMS/Banana and a few rice cakes i am going to make the flapjacks that Tom used so they are easily portable...

it is going to be a big line up in southport for the finals as 3 class 4 competitors qualified for the finals at yesterday NABBA North East show....

just to remind everyone my shows are on the following dates..

NABBA West - Exeter Guildhall - 29th April

NABBA Finals - Southport - 19th May

it would be great to see some of you at these shows the finals would probably be a much better day out plus i am going up to the finals on my own as my wife has to look after our kids and it is too long a journey for Aiden...

well this time in 2 weeks time i hope to be typing that i won my show and it is all steam ahead for the finals....


----------



## coco

the cramps sound nasty mate. anyway best of luck with your shows, after seeing your pics im sure you will do well.


----------



## ah24

Im going to do my best to get to the finals..

When you say southport, will that be the same place as Toms show?


----------



## Tinytom

I'll be at Exeter.

I wont be at Southport but I will be at Alton Towers a week later with Paul. Although seeing as he'll be all trimmed up I'd better do a mini diet for that one.


----------



## Mr H

Paul, A few of us will be there again to give you a shout mate!!


----------



## chrisj22

ah24 said:


> Im going to do my best to get to the finals..
> 
> When you say southport, will that be the same place as Toms show?


No, Tom's show was in Portsmouth.

Southport isn't too far from me actually. I may try & get to that one.


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> No, Tom's show was in Portsmouth.
> 
> Southport isn't too far from me actually. I may try & get to that one.


Cheers for that...i knew it was in Portsmouth just thought i remembered seeing southport on ticket - but it was Southcoast lmao:rolleyes:


----------



## Littleluke

NABBA West - Exeter Guildhall - 29th April.

I may be at this show as my club manager is competing.


----------



## 3752

how can he compete at a NABBA South west area show ?? NABBA is not like the UKFBB you can only compete in your area unless he has special permission??


----------



## Littleluke

Oh right I'm not sure then I will have to find out, All I know is his show is in Exeter and round the 2 week mark away. I'm PTin tonight so I'll find out.


----------



## 3752

yet another week has gone by i would like to say flown by but when you are this close to a show it seems that time either stands still or goes backwards.... 

as i mentioned earlier this week i was seeing Harold so did a mini carb up of 500g on Wednesday as i was seeing him on Thursday and wanted to give him a first hand impression of how i looked with 500g of carbs in me.....

because i was working in London i baked some of the flapjacks Tom used before his show the recipe was slightly different but worked a treat so much so i actually enjoyed them here is the recipe..

150g vitargo or Waxy Maize Starch

300g rolled Oats

200g Strawberries

175g Banana

2 tablespoons of unsweetened apple sauce

2 scoops chocolate whey

Blend the vitargo/strawberries/banana/apple sauce with 300ml of water then add the oats in a bowl and fold in with a wooden spoon.

place into a oven for 3min at 225 degrees C let stand for 24hrs this will stop them from being rubbery...

so i trained with Harold yesterday and to be honest the 500g hardly touched me so there is room for even more carbs....

After we trained i stripped off for Harold and his first words where "WOW" he could not believe the difference in 2 weeks my lower back is now just a very very small amount of fat along with water but every where else is straited and hard and this was still being a little flat....

Harold said i could drop my water and compete this weekend without any issues...

Harold does not say anything unless it is deserved so i know that all the hard work and chaos i have been through over the past 3 months has been worth it just from his initial reaction....

i popped into see Tom last night i am sure he can vouch for my condition....

we have worked out most of the details now for the run up to the show the main thing is that yesterday and today are low days(100g carbs) then on Saturday a high refeed day of 750g carbs followed by 4 low carbs days then depending on how i feel and look depends on the approach we use after that....

as for chemicals....

*GH* drops to 4iu's ed from sat then is dropped totally from Wednesday

*Prop* last shot Monday evening

*Primo* last shot Sat evening

*Masteron/Tren* last shot Wednesday evening

*Proviron* 100mg ed until Wednesday then 200mg ed

*Halo* 30mg ed until Wednesday then 35mg ed

*Winny* 50mg ed through the show

*Clen* last shot of clen Sunday

*T3/T4* all the way through show

Cardio will be dropped Tuesday to allow my legs to dry out even more.....

so there you have it guys apart from a few trade secrets this is the full story things are looking good at this moment and as long as i can keep it together i will be the heaviest and tightest i have ever been come the 29th...


----------



## Tinytom

Paul looked awesome last night.

But seemed to leave quite quickly once I started cooking up my Chilli with with rice and naan Bread.


----------



## supercell

Your protocol for the ceasation of the chemicals is perfect mate. Good to see you using t3 up to the show, this can really help metabolise all of those carbs in the carb up. Good to see the ceasation of clen too as this can hamper the body's storage of glycogen.

On the carb front Paul, dont be scared. I dont want you saying 'I could have taken in more' come sunday after the show. You are a big man and if you are using aldactone at around 100mgs a day (split dose) then you could be looking at at least 1000g of carbs on day 1 and 2 and assess on the third. You really honestly wont spill!!!!

I know H knows his onions so stick to your game plan, I just hope you eat enough this time and come in fit to burst!!

All the hard work is done, and all the fat is off. Relax and enjoy what will be a memorable competition and the first step to getting on the Universe stage this year, I'll be rooting for ya mate.

Stay strong

J

ps By the way mate could you PM me your new mobile Number to me. I asked Tom but he's probably too busy stuffing his face!!!


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> ps By the way mate could you PM me your new mobile Number to me. I asked Tom but he's probably too busy stuffing his face!!!


Not true I sent you a business card with Pauls number on it about a minute after you text me.

Not my fault your phone is too backward to recieve texts 

Maybe you can get a nice new girly phone that Scarb now has, looks like a makeup mirror. Probably uses it for his botox and Just for Men application.


----------



## 3752

James yes mate you are bang on with the carb's mate as we all know in past years this has let me down but i now realise just how many carbs i can eat i will stick to everything Harold tells me to the letter this year...., i am not using Aldactone but will be using aldactazide on the Thur/Fri/Sat but only a small amount as a test for the Finals...

I will text you now mate so you have my new number....

As for you Blackman my new girly phone is awesomr(LG Prada) but you will never catch me prancing around my house with a bluetooth headset on acting like your a big high powered pimp......but thanks for the kind words


----------



## 3752

it is 1 week to the show this time next week i will be getting ready to leave for the venue.....

I had a high carb day yesterday of 750g and at around 9pm last night started to lose the plot with the carbs and start to panic just as i do every year....i spoke with H this morning and it seems that the issue is not the carbs it is the volume as my stomach is so small it gets bloated from the volume of food i have to eat to achieve the required amount this in its self sends me over the edge and that is when i cut the carbs and come in flat....

well this morning i am still flat and only 1lb heavier than yesterday morning....

so the plan will be to make my flapjacks for the carb up days and just eat these and turkey nothing else as the calorie dense flapjacks do not bloat me as they are mostly made of Vitargo....

I am sure i will be bending the ears of my competing friends this week like Tom and James concerning carb amounts  ...

i did take some pics but they really don't show my true condition so will not post them up so the next pics will be on show day...


----------



## supercell

Paul,

I am similar mate in that after such a long period of relatively low carbs my stomach cant take large quantities. What I found useful was splitting up the meals in the carb up into 1 solid (white rice, sweet pot etc etc) and one 100g serving of vitargo in the required amount of water. Remember to that in the first 2 days of the carb up you will be eating only 100-150g of protein. The mistake most people make is eating the same quantity and this will make you stuffed.

I separated each meal by 1.5 hours and had 10 meals a day. The vitargo with water doesn't bloat and gets right where its needed, in the muscle without that uncomfortable feeling. Remember that drinking water and fluid is the only way you will transport those carbs into the muscle where they are needed, take in too little fluid and you will bloat as the water is dragged out of the muscle and into the stomach.

Vitargo flapjacks may work for you but again they may just clog you up as they are very dense, great when you are hungry, not so good when you got 1000g of carbs to eat!!!

At the Gravesend show I took 600g on the first day (far too few) and took 800g on the second day (about right) and about 600g on the 3rd.

For the PDI I took 1000g for day 1 (about right-half solid /half liquid vitargo) and the same on day 2. The third day I ate about 600g but after stopping my water at 6pm the day before I then '**** loaded'. This worked a treat, just ask Wade at the difference in my physique from the week before at the guest spot and the day of the PDI.

On my reckoning with your frame, I would shoot for 1000g on day 1, 1000g day 2 and keep them coming in at 6-800g on day 3. This will work a treat after a 3 day depletion protocol.

Dont however go zero carbs on this depletion other wise you may well not fill up. You should go no lower than 100g a day while doing your upper body circuit on those 3 days. IMO cardio should also be stopped on the first day of depletion to help the legs dry out and for the cuts to really show through.

Be brave Paul and please please trust me on this one. I had to make that leap of faith when Paul told me what I was going to do for the Gravesend show...I was literally ****ting it big time. As it was I could still have been fuller. At the Worlds I was full to bursting but the traumatic few days before did play havoc with my water balance esp being in a Greek hospital the day of the show!!!

You have nothing to lose and EVERYTHING to gain. You have tried the 'Ooooh no I cant take in that many carbs' approach and it didn't work. This WILL work.

All the best for the last week mate and if you want to call do so. I dont want to put anything into your head that H hasn't told you to do, but I know his thinking is similar to mine, so dont be gay and just do it.....You will be amazed at the results

regards as always

J


----------



## chrisj22

supercell said:


> Paul,
> 
> so dont be gay and just do it.....You will be amazed at the results
> 
> J


LMAO - Love it!


----------



## Deano!

Paul i only just seen this topic, your looking awesome mate, inspirational buddy..... GOODLUCK with the contests (althogh im sure you dont need it)


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Paul,
> 
> All the best for the last week mate and if you want to call do so. I dont want to put anything into your head that H hasn't told you to do, but I know his thinking is similar to mine, so dont be gay and just do it.....You will be amazed at the results


James as always you are correct and saying the same as what hte left hand side of my head is saying also  ....the flapjacks for me work great i did 500g last wednesday 400g of which was in the flapjacks and my stomach felt empty just ask Tom how much water you have to drink with them though 

I spoke with H this morning and like i said in my post earlier i gained 1lb since yesterday and was still flat what he said was "so 750g did not touch you then" so yes i would say that your way of thinking is the same as Harold's.....

Training this week will be like you have pointed out although after hearing what Dennis James said at the portsmouth show i will be doing a light cicuit style session on both thursday and friday morning...Cardio is the thing now that is really doing me in to go from 90 - 120min ed to non will be a huge thing... 

As my wife pointed out to me today i know what i do wrong hell even people who don't know me know where i go wrong so this year i will follow Harolds advice to the letter.....

i will give you a call later James mate....


----------



## chem1436114520

dito to that james thats what me and paul talked about this afternoon , pauls qualiferer is on the same day has mine , we talked about not getting them carbs rammed in this i iam doing this time around and the sh***loading defo ive beeen doing it for 4 wks now trialling things out it just having the balls to do it , take care m8


----------



## supercell

It is all about having the balls to do it. It really is as simple as that. All through the diet we are so fcuking anal about carbs that when we are 3 days away we think sh*t what are we doin?

Its the same with leg training and cardio. I stopped training legs 3 weeks out and stopped cardio 7 days out. Now that really fcuks with your head!!!

Go with it guys and you will reap the rewards, thats the facts.

As for sh*t loading chem in Greece I stopped my water at 5pm on the friday then at 9pm went to TGI's and had chips, onion rings, steak and chicken and pitta plus pud. Then in the morning at 6.30 I had 6 sausages, 5 rashers of bacon, bread, fried eggs and hard boiled eggs, roast pots (and this was in casualty) then when I got back I had another bash.

Just looking around at the Russian guys and eastern europeans you would not believe what these guys eat, utter utter sh*t and they are fcuking shredded.

As long as NO fluid goes in it works a treat.

If using aldactone or similar potassium sparring diuretic, you cannot spill, end of story. In fact if you dont ram in the carbs for 3 days and drink yourself stupid you will flatten in an instant.

Although Tom did fantastically well, I know he could have come in at least 3-4kgs heavier if he'd rammed in those carbs. He knows he has to do this for the British. And if you think he looked good at the S Coast show wait till the British when he really has carbed up!!!!

Go for it guys and enjoy the ride. Just remember to taper off the diuretics over the following week. DO NOT just stop them other wise rebound will occur big time. 20mgs of lasix a day for 2 days and then down to 10mgs for the next 3 should work a treat (whilst drinking a lot)

James


----------



## 3752

thanks for that James definitely something i have thought about doing and something that H has me doing between pre-judging and the night show (eating pizza..etc.etc) last year my wife said i looked like a different guy onstage in the evening....

i am not hitting the diuretics hard for the qualifier James probably half a aldactazide Thur/Fri/Sat at most Harold is only putting this in as a safety net for over spilling....


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> thanks for that James definitely something i have thought about doing and something that H has me doing between pre-judging and the night show (eating pizza..etc.etc) last year my wife said i looked like a different guy onstage in the evening....
> 
> i am not hitting the diuretics hard for the qualifier James probably half a aldactazide Thur/Fri/Sat at most Harold is only putting this in as a safety net for over spilling....


That's sensible, no point in doing more than necessary for the qualifier. Its always something that can be tweaked for the finals and the Universe.

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Its always something that can be tweaked for the Universe.J


I have a deal with the wife and that is if i place in the top 2 i will go on to the Universe if not then i will not compete until 2009...it has been a very hard diet for both me and more importantly my family because Aiden is only 5months old for me to diet again towards the end of the year would be a huge ask on the family something i am not preppared to do unless i have a real chance at the Uni....


----------



## supercell

Completely understand mate but you will be top 2!!! Positive thinking.

J


----------



## stevie flynn

"Just looking around at the Russian guys and eastern europeans you would not believe what these guys eat, utter utter sh*t and they are fcuking shredded.

As long as NO fluid goes in it works a treat."

yup, last year the nite before the pendle valley i ****loaded, and the mornin of the show too... stopped my water at 6pm, then sat infront of the tv and worked my way thru 4 boxes cadburys fingers, thorntons chocs, muffins etc....i was at it for 3 hours..then the next morning i had eggs and oats for breakfast, then i was back on the chocolat again until 2hrs before going onstage...i used the pendle purely as a ****load experiment, it was 6weeks out from the britain and i had nowt to lose, and let me tell you it worked a treat..6weeks later for the britain, with a few slight adjustments to my water intake, i got my best ever placing in class4...

it takes ball to do it...but it really DOES work...

steve


----------



## 3752

cheers guys, steve i remember us speaking about this last year seeing as you got joint 1st at the finals i would agree that it worked a treat  what changes did you make concerning water for the finals??

Harold has me doing this between pre-judging and the night show so will speak to him concerning doing it before pre-judging...


----------



## stevie flynn

paul, for pendle i didnt use any diuretic so i cut my water completely at 6pm just before i started my ****load...

but the britain, i used aldactone, so i didnt completely stop my water, i just reduced the ammount i had been consuming...to be honest paul, i was fuller and more vascular at pendle than the brit, but at the brit i was a tad sharper and dryer, so i reckon the aldactone use would have allowed me to consume much more carbs, than i actualy did for the brit,and maximise the fullness on a dryer physique, but hey ho thats a lesson learned for the future..

keep going paul mate...nearly there bud..

top 2 ???

oh yes!!! believe it mate!!

steve


----------



## supercell

You've hit the nail on the head there Steve. Aldactone allows you to literally eat yourself stupid whilst taking it. After 2500g of carbs over 3 days I still lost a lb. But on the plus side it dries you out a treat, whilst all those carbs keep you full to bursting.

J


----------



## 3752

woke up this morning after another late night working and i was releived that i did not have to do any cardio...i have had a splitting headache all day it has not been helped by me staring at a PC screen all day either but looks like i will be again working into the wee hours of wednesday again....

I feel absalutly shattered this is my 3rd day low carbs and due to the low bodyfat i have no energy at all.....i weighed myself this morning and i have lost 5lbs since yesterday morning this is all water as i have been visiting the toilet so much we are on a first name basis  still only a few days now....


----------



## LEWIS

sound like the diet is really pushing you mate, think of the rewards in a few days time - all worth it


----------



## Littleluke

Keep strong Paul, the comp is well in sight now and you look awesome.


----------



## DB

roll on the carb up....

be brave dude!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> woke up this morning after another late night working and i was releived that i did not have to do any cardio...i have had a splitting headache all day it has not been helped by me staring at a PC screen all day either but looks like i will be again working into the wee hours of wednesday again....
> 
> I feel absalutly shattered this is my 3rd day low carbs and due to the low bodyfat i have no energy at all.....i weighed myself this morning and i have lost 5lbs since yesterday morning this is all water as i have been visiting the toilet so much we are on a first name basis  still only a few days now....


Consider yourself lucky you don't have to make a weight! I was feeling this bad all the way to my Leeds qualifier as I was sooo close to the weight limit I had to weigh in dried out & fully depleted then do a very agressive, slin & sugar assisted 2 hour carb up. Such fun.

This is the home stretch now Paul, the real hard work is done so just hang on for dear life now & trust that you will look awesome.


----------



## 3752

cheers guys your support is great and does help believe me...

well today was by far the hardest day of depletion i could hardly stand after training...dropped my carbs to 75g for that last push...i am very depleted but in the gym i am extremly vascular and i do get a pump for a few minutes this is what has harmed me in the past as i do look good then i start to think that carbing up would only mess it up....

i can tell i am flat as i have lose skin which is a big sign...

So spoke to Harold today to dicuss the plan for the next 2 days it looks like this...

Carbs:

Thurs - 1000g

Fri - 750g

Water:

Thurs - 8.5L

Fri - 9L

VitC:

Thurs - 10g

Fri - 12g

so tomorrow is all set my flapjacks are setting which make up half of the carbs the problem is i have run out of vitargo for fri and sat so i have to order some tomorrow and hope they can get it to me for friday morning....


----------



## ah24

Sorted mate, keep it going - not long now and i *know* your going to kick ass. Well done to you and your family mate.


----------



## hackskii

4,000 calories from carbs alone for one day?

Wow.


----------



## 3752

James L did this for 2 days on his last load scott i am lowering mine on friday...i know someone who is not as big as me but the same height who is using 1200g


----------



## supercell

I know I told you on the dog and bone I wouldn't post again till after the show but I just couldn't help it.

BTW Paul if you feel really tired tomorrow dont be suprised. The carbs have a habit of really making you lethargic. I remember on my first day of loading and I had eaten so many carbs that when I went to bed I thought I had flu as I was SO hot....Get the fan ready mate. You may look like a pregnant lady tonight but tomorrow morning the 'carb fairies' will have flattened your stomach and made you look like a super hero. Its amazing how they work during the night...perhaps that was me just hallucinating after so much food!!!

On a serious note best of luck and we are all right behind you. Even I am getting excited with a few butterflies (as I was with Tom) so I can only guess how excited you are. We are all dead proud of you mate!!!

Keep eating!

J


----------



## LEWIS

yes mate- you show them paul


----------



## shorty

not long to go paul mate.....few more days then you can stuff your face like tom did!!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## 3752

guys many thanks...James i am knackered today as i got hardly any sleep last night with going to the toilet and my mind racing about the show.

i have just go back from the gym where i did a low intensity circuit to help shuttle those carbs in along with 30min posing practice....

i am at home all day now eating....

Shorty i can have one day off then back on the diet for the finals in 3 weeks.....

again many thanks for the support guys it does make a diffrence...

i have just ordered some WMS and fine oats from bulk powders so we will really see if they do the next day delivery like the say they do....


----------



## coco

what a story mate! a wealth of info in this thread. no wonder you are in the shape and condition you are in. the detail and dedication is unreal! really hope you get what you deserve at your comps mate, couldnt happen to a more deserving and helpful person.

best of luck!


----------



## chrisj22

Yes, good luck, Paul.

Get them carbs down you! Don't panic either. You have total reassurance from James, Paul, Tom, Harold etc, so if you follow that protocol you'll come in fit to burst.

I'll be at Southport when your doing your business.


----------



## staffy

good luck paul!!!!

now u can do it mate.....

Wade


----------



## pob80

Good luck and all the best for the weekend Paul like James and Tom's logs aswell this has been inspirational for me and no doubt others


----------



## Jock

Good luck mate....


----------



## Aftershock

Go get em mate!


----------



## hackskii

Knock um dead killer.

Good luck Paul, wish I could go.


----------



## Delhi

This comes without saying really, but you have my 100% support mate.

In my eyes NO-ONE is more worthy.

And as for all this talk of not placing in top two..........................

I will be down for the British mate and I will see you there onstage. I'll be easy to spot:

I'll be the mad guy that sounds like this:

GAWN YURSELF PAUL GIE THUMIT TIGHT BIG MAN


----------



## Glassy

Good luck with the show mate,


----------



## 3752

well i have one meal left which is going to be spuds and turkey then that will be approx 1000g of carbs today...

tomorrow is 750g i have just sorted my meals out there are 12 in total..

Meal 1 - oats/1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - Banana/white spud

Meal 3 - Vitargo shake

Meal 4 - Banana/white spud

Meal 5 - Vitargo shake

Meal 6 - Banana/Sweet spud

Meal 7 - Vitargo Shake

Meal 8 - Sweet Spud/Turkey

Meal 9 - Vitargo Shake

Meal 10 - Sweet Spud/Turkey

Meal 11 - Vitargo Shake

Meal 12 - Sweet Spud/Turkey

now this plan will go to pot if BulkPowders do not deliver tomorrow for what ever reason....


----------



## Delhi

Paul its not like you to not be prepared for this sort of thing.

Does no-one you know have any vitargo they could give/send/deliver to you?

What about TT for eg


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com

Good luck with the show Paul. 

Your oats and waxy maize left us today for delivery to you tomorrow; it's just in the hands of Parcelforce now!


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> well i have one meal left which is going to be spuds and turkey then that will be approx 1000g of carbs today...
> 
> tomorrow is 750g i have just sorted my meals out there are 12 in total..
> 
> Meal 1 - oats/1 scoop whey
> 
> Meal 2 - Banana/white spud
> 
> Meal 3 - Vitargo shake
> 
> Meal 4 - Banana/white spud
> 
> Meal 5 - Vitargo shake
> 
> Meal 6 - Banana/Sweet spud
> 
> Meal 7 - Vitargo Shake
> 
> Meal 8 - Sweet Spud/Turkey
> 
> Meal 9 - Vitargo Shake
> 
> Meal 10 - Sweet Spud/Turkey
> 
> Meal 11 - Vitargo Shake
> 
> Meal 12 - Sweet Spud/Turkey
> 
> now this plan will go to pot if BulkPowders do not deliver tomorrow for what ever reason....


OMG, I could not eat that much food if my life depended on it, you seriously have to be stuffed bro.

What was the total calories in that days food?

4000 in carbs and how many total in the other macro's.

Man, I just got full reading that


----------



## supercell

Spot on with those meals mate. Liquid/solid combo works nice. Sounds like Bulk Powder man has it all under control.

J


----------



## 3752

Del - it is not an issue as i have some vitargo for the first few meals..

CHUKS - cheers mate i did not realise Bulkpowders was you guys i have no doubt it will be here tomorrow mate hope you guys are doing well??

Scott - the amount is at the top mate 750g of carbs i eat 1000g today but because i used vitargo the bloat is not as bad as you would think...the meals have now changed and look like this now..

Meal 1 - oats/1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - Banana/Sweet Spud

Meal 3 - Vitargo shake

Meal 4 - Banana/White Rice/Turkey

Meal 5 - Vitargo shake

Meal 6 - Banana/White Rice/Turkey

Meal 7 - Vitargo Shake

Meal 8 - Banana/White Rice/Turkey

Meal 9 - Vitargo Shake


----------



## supercell

Just out of interest mate how did you find eating them carbs???

J


----------



## 3752

well my head has already started to waiver thinking i am going to spill over if i am honest...


----------



## ah24

Paul as you know, i know very little about contest dieting! This thread has been a big help to me giving me a huge insight! But from what James has said, you will *not* spill over. Trust yours, H's, James, Paul.B's and Toms input over this. If you were even remotely close to being able to spill over one of them would of said 'hold up a second!'

Just my 2p worth, i understand you get all sorts of mind games but cant say i get what you mean as iv never done it. But you have come this far and your going further buddy so stick to it and think *positive*


----------



## hackskii

I read this thread almost every day.

The insight is the best.

Thanks Paul for answering my questions and sorry if I have been a pain.

I hope you kill the compitition.


----------



## 3752

Well i took in 1000g of carbs yesterday and lost 3lbs....i am shredded but still very flat.i had stuart Core take a look at me this morning and he said i am ripped but very flat my glutes are through but the skin covering them is very loose so is the skin on my lower back and abs, this is a true indication that i am flat....

Harold has raised my carbs to 1000g today as well thankfully the delivery from BulkPowders arrived so i have just made a batch of flapjacks with the WMS and refined Oats these will make up the carbs i need....


----------



## Tinytom

Keep on eating Paul

I ate loads for my carb up and still didnt get full enough onstage. And you are heavier than me.

See you Sunday


----------



## hackskii

Good luck buddy, someone get some pics for the board.

Video for youtube would be excellant too.


----------



## stevie flynn

keep eating bud..

paul, all the very best tmrw pal... 

steve


----------



## supercell

It was good to speak to you today mate and you seemed nice and relaxed. I think you now realise that you will not spill over and this will give you the continued confidence not to back off. Dont go reading any more contest prep articles!!!!

Plus you have the expert eye of your wife and Stuart to give you an honest assessment with no sugar coated responses.

I am only gutted that I will not be there to support you on sunday.

J


----------



## 3752

cheers Steve and James...i have been eating away today and i am filling out now i think tomorrow will be a lower control day as i intend to do what both James and Steve did in their prep...


----------



## Littleluke

Good luck mate, get them carbs in you.


----------



## Clydefrog

Good Luck!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys...today has been really tough as Aiden was up all night so neither me or Jen got much sleep so both of us are really tired and Jen is doing extra work today because she is putting my tan on...

I have had a headache most of the day because of this...

i am filling out nicely and my skin is getting tighter i feel i need a little more carbs to get the skin really thin but i am on the way....

tomorrow is going to be a long day as well hopefully i can hold it together and win my class and maybe the overall again but qualifying for the Finals is my goal...


----------



## Delhi

Really rooting for ya mate


----------



## robdog

Good luck mate im sure you will win.


----------



## Robsta

all the best Paul mate


----------



## Nine Pack

I'll be at the finals with Fizzy to support you Paul. It'll be bl**dy confusing if we get together for a chat, Paul, Paul & Paul. I'll change my name to susan just to keep it simple.

As ever, I know none of this has been left to luck, this is a calculated assault so I *will* see you at southport. Stay strong bud.


----------



## leeston

good luck paul. i went to the Midlands comp yesterday. the competition was high but I have no doubt you will prevail!!!


----------



## hackskii

Good luck Paul, you should be done by now, might be a bit late.


----------



## Delhi

No-one have any news yet?


----------



## ah24

Iv just text luke asking if he's heard anything or if he's there but i dont think he was going?


----------



## Littleluke

I'm not there mate!


----------



## hackskii

any news?


----------



## 3752

hi guys i have just got back from the show very very tired so will keep it brief i won my class and the overall title i will let Tom fill you in as he had a better veiw of me.....night night


----------



## Bulldozer

Well done mate, all the hard work paid off


----------



## Delhi

WELL DONE BIG MAN!!!!

Fookin great stuff from the boards two top competing mods


----------



## hackskii

And you were worried?

Both the mods won their class and overall's............sweet.


----------



## romeo69

Well done Paul, u get some well earned rest.


----------



## Ralphy

Well done Paul


----------



## ah24

Top stuff mate!  Time for a binge then back on the diet!! Im 99% sure im going to the finals How do i get hold of tickets?


----------



## coco

well done mate, cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Clydefrog

Well done


----------



## Ralphy

ah24 said:


> Top stuff mate!  Time for a binge then back on the diet!! Im 99% sure im going to the finals How do i get hold of tickets?


http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.htm

Scroll down about half way.


----------



## ah24

Ralphy said:


> http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.htm
> 
> Scroll down about half way.


Cheers for that! Saturday 19th May?


----------



## 3752

thanks guys for the well wishes, it was a great day i was very tired as like i mentioned earlier aiden was up through the night for the past 3 nights...

i got to the venue at around 12.30pm yesterday afternoon with my bag which contained everything from my PSP to my posing trunks....

After signing in i went a relaxed in the foyer and waited for Tom to arrive, i had already found out that i was the only one in my class which was not a surprise as this as been the same for the last 2 years...but i was looking for the overall title and the other classes although again small the standard was good so i knew i had a challenge on later in the night...

Tom arrived and we went backstage to prep i had tanned up using Jan Tana this year and it is by far the best stuff i have used, all you need to do on the day is apply a posing gel to bring out the shine which Tom did.

My spot at pre-judging was quick as i only had to do my routine then go i did the routine which was nothing like the one i practiced  after getting changed and talking to a few people i know went off to my car to get some long awaited sleep and to eat a few more carbs as Tom had mentioned i could fill out a little more....at 6.00pm i went back to the venue to meet up with my wife and daughter and some of my mates who had come to support me....the place was packed which is a good sign for support from the crowd...

Tom prepped me backstage again and let me know i was even fuller than the day and looked very good he did take some pics and will no doubt post them up later.....i went onstage did my routine and excepted my trophy then went backstage to prep for the overall....

We all came out for the overall i saw my family and tom and his misses 2 rows from the front which gave me a huge lift especially my little girl shouting that's my daddy 

We compared compulsory poses twice which was very tough but at the end of it all my name was mentioned as NABBA West Britain Overall Champion 2007 which believe me is really cool to hear.....

so today is a day off my diet and training before the 3 week prep to get 10% better for the finals i had nothing but good comments at the show yesterday both from the crowd and the judges which was good to hear as i stood onstage 14lbs heavier than in 2006......

so all steam ahead for the finals now where as long as i just tighten up another 10% i will do some damage in my class..

a huge thanks to Tom Blackman for being there for me all day without your help tom i would of been a mess so thanks mate....and a huge thanks to all you guys for your support over the last 14 weeks.....

ps...breakfast this morning was Oats and Whey now how weird is that


----------



## LEWIS

nice one paul


----------



## chrisj22

Quality, Paul.

I went to the NW yesterday, & to be honest, I was dissappointed with some of the competitors conditons.

Hopefully I'll be at the finals.


----------



## Littleluke

Well done Paul. Never doubted you for a second. Overall Champ, lap it up mate, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Tinytom

I was really impressed with Pauls physique yesterday.

IN the past years he's suffered from a genetically wide waist which in some poses has hindered him.

However this year he has managed to bring his waist right in and widen his shoulders so that he has a more classical hourglass type physique. This was especially obvious in the FDB. Pauls condition was tight and full. When I saw him in the morning I could have mistakenly said he wasn't dry enough but actually he needed just a few more carbs to fill out and pull the little bit of sub q water back into the muscles which he did.

I took some photos of Paul backstage in the afternoon and evening so you may be able to see how much he filled out in the course of a few hours. He just got drier and fuller as the day went on and in the evening was full and vascular which means that he got his water depletion just right, it was actually quite sickly to put the oil on his legs as all the veins were out and felt weird.

In the evening I put more oil on Paul as we noticed that the lights were quite 'soft' and were obscuring a few competitors physiques, therefore a little more oil brought out the lines in Pauls physique better and coupled with the improved condition he looked awesome on stage.

I've only got 1 decent photo of Paul onstage as my camera decided to have a spaz fit and take grainy photos. I'll post the pics later.

It was just unfortunate that there weren't more competitors at the show because Paul didnt even get a shot at the compulsories until the overall.

Really p*sses me off when you go to shows and just because theres only one in the class they dont run through the compulsories and give the guy a chance to show what he's got. When a guy diets for 12 weeks he wants to do something on stage not just get a trophy.

at the very least they could have lined up classes 2-4 and done the compulsories so that they had someone to pose next to.

Anyway Paul looked the best I've ever seen him and was well deserving of the trophy for overall. With 3 weeks more dieting he'll be sharper still and I'm just sorry that I wont see him at the british as it will be a great battle i'm sure.

Well done my friend.


----------



## Captain Hero

Congratulations Paul! I never had any doubts big guy!


----------



## DB

well done dude!


----------



## shorty

Can't wait to see the pics Tom.... Congrats on winning Paul...well done mate!!


----------



## Nine Pack

So you only managed to win the class & the overall, is that all? 

Awesome, well deserved as well. Have a great day relaxing & being 'normal' then set your sights on Southport. You'll have quite a fan club there I think.

See you soon bud, once again, outstanding result.


----------



## invisiblekid

Congratulations Paul. Brilliant effort and hard work paid off.

Can't wait to see the pics.

The mods are doing us proud!


----------



## Robsta

Well done mate


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Well done paul, all your work has payed off, cant w8 for the pics


----------



## Golden Man

Congrats paul seen some of the pics.If I ve the balls next year maybe I will compete.Did big pete nurse enter west britian.Once again congrats you must be really happy..hard work pays of (for some)


----------



## RAIKEY

well done Paul ****ing awesome !!

so just the brits now then eh??....(or are you still doin the scottish thing?)

any idea who else is in your class at the brits....?..

did Justin Trollope guest at this show?.....how did he look??..

sorry for all the questions mate i bet your shattered ....


----------



## 3752

RAIKEY said:


> well done Paul ****ing awesome !!
> 
> so just the brits now then eh??....(or are you still doin the scottish thing?)Just doing the fnals now mate Jenny has something on the day of the Caladonian show...
> 
> any idea who else is in your class at the brits....?..
> 
> Yea there is some tough competition as every year, Nana/Ian Chambers/Wayne Robinson/Simon Horshill there are plenty that i don't know the names of the guy who qualified at the Pro AM was very good aswell....but if the competition is not tough it would not be the British
> 
> did Justin Trollope guest at this show?.....how did he look??..
> 
> One word "Awesome!!!!" Justin was 16stone a in very very good condition he will take class 3 this year...
> 
> sorry for all the questions mate i bet your shattered ....
> 
> No probs mate...


----------



## staffy

Big well done buddy!!!!!!!!

see you soon mate:lift:

Wade


----------



## Delhi

Did you stick with the carb up plan?

Did it work better?


----------



## 3752

yes mate stuck to what i was told and still needed more on the day to fill out not much more though, this gives Harold a better feeling for the Britain...


----------



## RAIKEY

oh yeah i forgot about nana!.....

in fact, he dont normally do nabba does he,.....

i ant had a chance to see much of him either (he changed gyms see!)....

but dont sweat the line up mate,.....

a good line up just makes your placing even more worthy,..


----------



## stevebaker

well done mate, had no doubt you would win!

paul did you have some junk to eat after the judging? did you look better on the night time?

will you be changing your carb up for the britain or keeping it the same mate?


----------



## supercell

Well done Paul. great result. stay focused for the finals and go kick ****.

J


----------



## scott134

Just wanted to say congratulations as well. Well done mate.


----------



## matt p

i made it to the show yesterday mate, could only stay for pre-judge but thought you looked brilliant.

your legs looked awesome! Should have introduced myself really but didnt want to bother you as you looked very focused!

Congratulations and roll on the Britain!


----------



## Jock

Fantastic acheivement mate, congrats!!!!!

Jock


----------



## rayvonn

Well done big fella, really pleased for you hope you do well at the next stage of your quest

cheers

ash


----------



## Ollie B

Well done mate.


----------



## 3752

ere you go guys a few Pics from backstage that Tom took...


----------



## LEWIS

huge mate - you must have felt good going out on stage in that condition


----------



## clarkey

Looking very good Paul..nice and full, legs and back look awsome...I think your gonna done some damage in the finals mate.


----------



## Littleluke

Sh!t Paul you tank! I completely agree with Tom in regards to your waist. You've come along way, much bigger lats making a mean lat spread and front double bi! Good stuff.


----------



## Tinytom

Nice socks.

Paul likes his socks so much that he had to be told to take them off before going on stage.

Sorry mate couldnt resist.


----------



## supercell

Big improvements mate. You look in great condition even under those lights. On stage you would have looked awesome. You back looks fine mate, nice and tight and you look nice and full too.

Well done again Paul, you should be delighted with your new look this year. Your balance is SO much better and your physique is very pleasing to look at. And you thought your genetics weren't good? Just like you thought you were carb sensitive, right?? 

Stay strong and really dig deep for the last few weeks mate. In my heart of hearts you have a really good chance of winning the Britain. Your outing will only spur others on to excel, now is the time to take it to the next level and if they are pushing hard, just make sure you are pushing harder.

Speak very soon big man

J


----------



## Nidge

Well done on winning the comp Paul, enjoy your rest and spend some quality time with the family, you looked awsome in the pics mate all the hard work paid off in the end. Well done mate.:lift: :beer1:


----------



## Robsta

Tinytom said:


> Nice socks.
> 
> Paul likes his socks so much that he had to be told to take them off before going on stage.
> 
> Sorry mate couldnt resist.


lol....did you both get a game of darts in too....

Look awesome in the pics mate....great support tom as well mate....well done both of you....


----------



## chrisj22

Look awesome, Paul.

Your lats have developed since last year for sure. Legs are crazy.


----------



## 3752

well nearly a week has passed since the show and i still have a huge smile on my face 

although i won the title last year at the same show this year was different for a few reasons..

1 - i dieted whilst having a baby in the house which made the whole process for me and my family much harder

2 - i had made a lot of improvements over the last 12months that every one noticed..

but now the West Britain seems a distant memory....i am now 2 weeks away from the finals and what could be the best show of my life i have a real chance of making an impact at the finals against some really tough competition....i have rebound this week with around 12lbs of water retention although it is starting to drop now but it is only water so no real issue there....

i have my last refeed before the show tomorrow which is fortunate seeing as it is also my birthday...i won't be going mad though but i will be treating myself....

i am back on the GH at a lower dose of 5iu's ed....

i have also started back on the Prop and Tri-Tren along with a small amount of masteron which will be raised next week.

i took a break from the orals until today so to give my liver a little rest....

my focus though for the next 24hrs is soley on Dels show tomorrow night and not myself once that is done back to 110% on me....


----------



## Truewarrior1

well done mate.


----------



## supercell

Happy Bday for tomorrow mate. Enjoy, kick back and relax (only for a day mind!!!)

I'm really excited about your chances at the British so much so that myself and my good lady are making the trip to support you. Its not only my birthday weekend but also our wedding anniversary, so hopefully we will all have something to celebrate

I know how much your win meant to you but I think what really made your day was the fact that so many well respected people noticed the major improvements in your physique this year.

Believe in yourself 100% mate, put any doubts to the back of your mind and work hard for the next 2 weeks and I'll look forward to seeing you very soon.

Stay strong,

J


----------



## 3752

that is great news James i am chuffed that you and the good lady are coming to the show....

Well my birthday went well and i had a great day but yesreday was a diffrent matter....

I woke up in the morning unable to move my legs much it seems that sitting at the dining room table the night before had damaged my back pretty severly now i then did probably the most stupid thing i have done this prep and against my wifes advice i jumped on the treadmill well hobbled and did 45min cardio my lower back pain did subside as i was walking on the treadmill but i definatly suffered afterwards as i was bound to the living room floor for pretty much the next few hrs whilst my pain killers kicked in....

To add to this i jabbed my gear on the friday night and it seems that i have a little inflamation in my left Bicep it is not an infection i must of knicked a blood vessel as my arm is very stiff and a little sore.....

as we all know bad things come in threes so my third peice of luck is that i have rebound from the show pretty badly my legs are flooded i have lost all defination and gained 17lbs all water but still my head is very very unsteady at the moment....

this week will be testing to say the least as i try to get rid of the water retention and get back the defination and condition i had before the qualifier.....


----------



## stevie flynn

aah paul mate... just remember the drill bud.. carry on with the gameplan, the water will be gone without a problem..piece of ****!!

no need to worry...whats worked before will work now...

i, along with james, will be cheering you along in southport bud, and i look forward to it

steve


----------



## ah24

No worries Paul, you'll do that and more!

Sorry to hear about all the sh1t you have been going through with the back over the last couple months. Just hang in there and look at what you did at the last show, won it hands down by all accounts So carry on doing your thing and take all you deserve.


----------



## supercell

I dont know what H has suggested mate but keep tanking water back and add some vit c. What I did after my guest spot into the PDI (which were a week apart) was I took a little dose of lasix for 5 days after the show, starting at 20mgs and then slowly bringing the dose down before upping the dose of aldactone again into the carb up.

I did well and only gained around 4 lbs in the rebound and looked even tighter the following weekend at the show.

Just keep those carbs low and fats and protein high mate and just drink for Britain!!

Your back troubles have no doubt been brought on or compounded by your hearty weight gain. I know you've had a lot of probs with your back but fluid retention around the lower back can play absolute havoc.

Try to relax. You have 2 weeks left, so plenty of time to get the water under control. If you need a chat just call me, and I'll be pleased to put your mind at rest.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Don't panic about the water Paul, it will subside well in time for Southport. The cardio usually helps disperse the water on the legs as I notice that even normal water levels in the lower limbs dips rapidly a week or so into the cardio at the beginning of a diet.

You'll have plenty of support on show day with Nic & James, me, 'lil' Paul & my wife Paula there. We'll be the noisy buggers getting on everyones nerves!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys, i suppose deep down i know it is only water and it will disperse as usual i take things to the extreme so yesterday/today and tomorrow are low carb days well i should say zero carb days as yesterday i took in 1g of carbs....without counting the veg....

i have planned next week much better than in the past as i am going to stay at Gatwick near my coach from wednesday onwards Harold will be able to monitor much better during my carb up, then on friday when i make the journey up to southport NinePack has kindly agreed to have me around to his gaff to cook some food and do my tan this will be a big plus as both Paul and James will be able to have a look at me to see if i am carbed enough....

Over the weekend more guys have qualified for the finals in my class most of them are top notch guys and the standard this year is going to be very very high...so all i can do is turn up in the best shape i can be and see what this brings me on the day it is hard to predict a place because although i do look very good stood alone the real test is how i will look once stood next to bodybuilders of the same height and weight as me i suppose only time will tell....


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> Over the weekend more guys have qualified for the finals in my class most of them are top notch guys and the standard this year is going to be very very high...so all i can do is turn up in the best shape i can be and see what this brings me on the day it is hard to predict a place because although i do look very good stood alone the real test is how i will look once stood next to bodybuilders of the same height and weight as me i suppose only time will tell....


All you can do is be the best you can, that's it nothing more nothing less.

I am sure many of your competitors have *you* on thier "To watch" list though.


----------



## Nine Pack

Delhi said:


> I am sure many of your competitors have *you* on thier "To watch" list though.


This is true, we all spend far too much time wondering & worrying what everyone else will look like.

Can you believe I used to worry about what James would look like when we got to Nottingham? There was nothing to worry about after all............ oh, hang on, yes there was, he kicked everyones ass! 

Seriously though, you will look the best you have looked in your life & that to me is the essence of the sport, progression & improvement. It is body*building* after all. The only thing we can control on the day is how we look so that's all you need to concentrate on. Like Del says, I bet there will be a few guys at the show looking at you in the foyer thinking sh1t, hope he's not in my class!


----------



## 3752

Cheers Paul and Del....

I spoke to Harold earlier he was surprised to hear the amount of water i was holding but was not concerned like he said it is only water and if needed we could get rid of it in 24hrs....

He asked if i had been doing low carb days as he had told me and when i said i had he said "Low carb days or your low carb days" when i had told him i had no carbs for 2 days he admitted that to me a low carb day is no carbs and he would be careful in the future...  so tomorrow and Wednesday are low carb days of 140g of carbs..

I am seeing Harold on Wednesday afternoon so he will be able to see for himself any issues....


----------



## stevie flynn

"it is only water and if needed we could get rid of it in 24hrs...."

correct, so it really isnt worth worrying about paul...:beer1: 

steve


----------



## 3752

yea i know mate but you know what it is like...but panic over i dropped 7lbs overnight


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> cheers guys, i suppose deep down i know it is only water and it will disperse as usual i take things to the extreme so yesterday/today and tomorrow are low carb days well i should say zero carb days as yesterday i took in 1g of carbs....without counting the veg....
> 
> i have planned next week much better than in the past as i am going to stay at Gatwick near my coach from wednesday onwards Harold will be able to monitor much better during my carb up, then on friday when i make the journey up to southport NinePack has kindly agreed to have me around to his gaff to cook some food and do my tan this will be a big plus as both Paul and James will be able to have a look at me to see if i am carbed enough....
> 
> Over the weekend more guys have qualified for the finals in my class most of them are top notch guys and the standard this year is going to be very very high...so all i can do is turn up in the best shape i can be and see what this brings me on the day it is hard to predict a place because although i do look very good stood alone the real test is how i will look once stood next to bodybuilders of the same height and weight as me i suppose only time will tell....


Paul you are your own worse enemy mate, your mind can play tricks big time...just know that what ever you think about yourself there are others out there who think your a star, that you are a great BB'er and that you do a hell of a job for the sport. Chin up.

I cant comment with any advice but with your brain, Paul, James and Harold too I'm sure you wont go far wrong...

Its gonna be one hell of a show.


----------



## 3752

this is true mate but all those who compete generally are there own worst enemy as you panic about how good others are and never think they are worried about you...

Well this week just goes to show you what a roller-coaster ride dieting can be...at the start of the week i was 211lbs a gain of 17lbs in 1 week all water but still alot of weight, because of low carb dieting for the last 5 days my weight has dropped to 197lbs yes i am flat but my condition is far better than the same time period before the NABBA West....i saw Harold yesterday and he was very impressed he pointed out that my physique was showing the extra little bits of definition that is required to win a British title now that is not to say that i believe i can win the class but i am now starting to believe that i have a decent chance...

Me and Harold worked out my plan for the next 6 days this is what it is...

Today - low carb 150g

Friday - Clean refeed 750g

Sat - Medium carb 240g

Sun - 1st day deplete 140g

Mon - 2nd day deplete 70g

Tue - 3rd and final deplete day 35g - 70g (depending on how i feel...)

protein and fats will be raised slightly on the depleting days...

the last time i depleted i dropped 11lbs but like i mentioned i am it better shape than the same period for the last show so i don't think the drop will be as severe.....so there you have it....


----------



## Robsta

I'm rooting for you mate....All the hard work will pay off in the end...


----------



## stevie flynn

:beer1: i toldya mate...no worries paul

steve


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> i saw Harold yesterday and he was very impressed he pointed out that my physique was showing the extra little bits of definition that is required to win a British title now that is not to say that i believe i can win the class but i am now starting to believe that i have a decent chance...
> 
> ....


Damn right you have Paul. You have got to walk on that stage knowing you are in with a shout. I'm looking forward to the show & if James has arrived at my house in time to see you, we can both confirm what you already know deep down. Home stretch now mate, it's all over bar the shouting.


----------



## supercell

Well done Paul. H always does a great job in calming those jaggling nerves and it looks like you'll be right on the money come next saturday. It really is the home stretch now.

I should arrive at Pauls at around 4 ish so hopefully in time to see you. I finish work at 10am so would hope to be on our way by 11. Just really depends how many Burger Kings and Marks and Spencers there are on the M6!!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Well done Paul. H always does a great job in calming those jaggling nerves and it looks like you'll be right on the money come next saturday. It really is the home stretch now.
> 
> I should arrive at Pauls at around 4 ish so hopefully in time to see you. I finish work at 10am so would hope to be on our way by 11. Just really depends how many Burger Kings and Marks and Spencers there are on the M6!!
> 
> J


You'll need to be hungry for what Paula is cooking mate so don't fill up on the way. It's a biiiig meal. I hope the cooking aroma does'nt drive you mad Paul, but to be honest, it's not really a naughty meal, just a bl**dy big one. :hungry:

Burger King?! I may have to bring the start date of your diet forward if I hear any more of that!


----------



## 3752

Yes James Harold is very good at settling my nerves..

well yesterday was probably the toughest day so far being my 5th day low carbs with so little bodyfat was tough, this morning was not really any better until the carbs i have eaten got going in my system...i was 195lbs this morning which is 1lb more than the morning of the west Britain 8lbs less than the same period before the West, this is not an issue as i am much much tighter....

A bit of a disaster today though as i made up a batch of Flapjacks last night totaling 400g but i added to much water and today they where just mush so i had to throw them out and try to eat 750g of carbs of whole foods.....

James/Paul i intend to leave Harold's place at around 10.00am on the friday morning so i should get to Paul's house around 3.00pm but this depends how many bloody times i have to stop to wee  so i will be there when you arrive mate.

once both of you have looked at me Harold has asked me to call him to let him know if you feel i am full or still need carbs....

then onto Southport hopefully for a decent nights rest...yea right 

I do have a dilemma that i suppose only those who have competed can answer....

my Tan for the West Britain was Jan Tana i had my wife tan me up and Tom Blackman put the posing gel on backstage....for the Britain Jimmy is going to put 1 coat of the tan on friday morning then Paul/James are going to place another coat on friday night now my dilemma is that at the NABBA Britain no one other than competitors are allowed backstage now Ian Chambers has offered to oil me up but i do not want to take up Ian's time plus it is very hard to get the correct amount of oil so not to spoil the definition....i thought about putting on a thin coat of Dream Tan on top of the Jan Tana backstage so the shine from the dream tan will give me the sheen i need...what do you reckon?????


----------



## Delhi

I'm no tanning expert Paul, but I would not risk mixing two products if you have never tried before. Especially if you are backstage and just about to go onstage. Besides you will still have to get someone to help anyway.

My recommendation is to stay with Jan Tana and teh posing gel. If you are worried about someone putting on to much you can do your front and show them the sheen you would like on your back (Hell you could even dispense it for them).

Why risk it?


----------



## Craig660

just started reading this thread today, it has nearly taken me all day at work lol,

just like to say well done paul, ur dedication is amazing, hope to see you do well which im sure you will.

just out of interest how much money have you spent on gear whilst peparing to compete ?

cheers


----------



## supercell

Stick with what you know Paul. I am sure that I can help you on show day if needed, we just have to be inventive. All the other competitors will be going through the same dilemma, so how do they manage. Perhaps its worth asking Steve Flynn or Steve Baker what they do?

If need be I'll apply the oil before you go backstage and with light clothing over the top it wont rub off (esp the gel), then someone (and they must have people to help) can just smooth things over back stage. Either that or I could smuggle myself backstage in your kit bag...I'm only little.

Trust me mate, where there is a will there is a way. I remember for the British evening show I got my wife to apply the dream tan in the hotel and then I ran across the road in my trunks and a baggy top. Once inside I was ready to go.

Really dont let it worry you, I'll find a way.

James


----------



## Nine Pack

Don't worry about a thing Paul. There's always a way round these things. There are guys tanning up in the loo everytime I go to southport for a show, failing that, it's not difficult to get backstage.


----------



## 3752

cheers guys because believe it or not this is the only thing i am worried about now....

as i know that to much oil will make everything i have done and acheived mean nothing on the night


----------



## stevie flynn

yeah paul ,nuthin to worry bout mate

there will be enough of us on hand if needed... come showday you will find its not a problem at all...

and if this really is the only thing worrying you now, then thats a good sign, tells us all that your very happy with your physique, and thats worth its weight in gold pal

keep smiling paul

steve


----------



## 3752

cheers Steve mate....yes mate i am happy with how i am looking definitely the best i have ever looked including the other week at the NABBA West.

I have cut my cardio from 90min a day to 60min because i have slightly damaged the rear of my right knee training legs on Thursday night at this late stage Harold actually told me to stop all together but my head will not allow that until Monday which was the pre-planned cardio cut off day...

Next week is going to be very tough as many who compete will agree so i want to take this opportunity to thank you all for your support over the last 16 weeks believe me at times i have hit the wall and wanted to stop one of the reasons i did not was because of the support i have been given by all the members on this board....

A special thanks to Tom, James, Jimmy, Ninepack, Ian and Steve all have had things going on in their own lives but still lend me their support via text or phone calls.....


----------



## stevebaker

at last years britain finals they were really strict with people going backstage! there was a man on the door who had certain times for letting certain classes backstage so you got no chance of getting back early and relaxing...its just on big rush!!!! think thats one of the factors that contributed to me passing out... being dehydrated then rushing backstage and getting tanned and pumping up all in the space of 25mins!! al email you a way to get around it paul and if you need a hand i will pop back and help you mate no problem.!!!


----------



## 3752

cheers Steve Mate


----------



## supercell

I spoke to Paul last night and had a lengthy chat. I can honestly say that Paul really is pushing these last few days to the max, he was very low last night but his confidence and resolve remained undented which I truly admired.

We both talked about those low times and we both deduced we are mad. So what is it that pushes us to such extremes?

For Paul his family are his world and he wants to prove not only to himself but also to his wife and children that this diet has a purpose, with the purpose being to stand on stage in the best possible shape and condition he can.

I have noticed a real difference in Paul this time around and that is his belief. Yes we all doubt ourselves thats what pushes us on, but deep down we have a burning belief that we will not only present the best we can but also believe that we can win.

Paul is a very humble man and would never dream of making such bold statements himself but he had a little spark last night which really did excite me, even though he was carb depleted with his bodyfat lower than it ever has been.

That I admired. Paul is meticulous and this is something we both share and it was instilled in me by Paul B. Its the only way to be and not only works physiologically but also psychologically in those last few weeks that few people dare to venture into and few manage to venture out from unscathed.

So here we are today with Paul on his last day of depletion and shooting for around 50g of carbs but tomorrow is where it all starts and the delicate carb loading process begins. No stone has been left unturned and all scenarios have been covered.

This is now it, this is the time that really matters and this is where Paul gets the recognition he deserves. Come saturday Paul will stand on stage knowing that everything was done and no corners were cut in his prep and I am sure that I speak for everyone when I say that 'greatness comes to those that wait' and believe me, that waiting is now over.

All the best Paul and stand proud, see you friday night.

your friend,

J


----------



## Tinytom

I'll second that James

Paul and me differ a lot in out prep as he is very meticulous which is something that i am aspiring to be.

I mean what kind of robot writes out a database to analyse their macro intake and predict carb and protein values for the next week?

I can honestly say that Paul is in the best shape I've ever seen him in and I'm not going to say 'oh he will do this well (ie. 3rd etc) at the British' cos I havent seen the other guys but I do know that they'll have to be spot on with their prep to be close to Paul and I'm sure they will be.

This will probably be Paul's hardest ever show and he certainly has pulle dout all the stops with his prep. I can't imagine how he balances a work and family life with all the other stuff he does for his shows.

I'm just sorry that I wont be at the British finals to see him, unfortunately its just too far for me to travel and get back for work in the evening.


----------



## 3752

Guys many many thanks for the kind words to hear them from the 2 of you who know me better than most means alot....

This prep has been very tough as i thought i could prep the same as last year whilst aiden was a baby oooh how wrong i was 

If i am honest i will say that for many years i have felt that i was an also ran and definitely was not the same level/standard as others who are in my height class like James/Tom/Wade and Steve Flynn i do not say this so others can tell me i am i say it to show how my confidence in my ability's has changed as i know feel i could stand against these guys and be competitive this to me is one of my biggest achievements in this game.....


----------



## hackskii

Damn James I got some goose bumps from that post.

Go get um Paul mate.


----------



## LEWIS

your well focused paul, very well focused , go get what you deserve


----------



## 3752

cheers guys but i have hit a problem ...i have been loading up my bags as i am away from home for a week but i have not got enough room as the 4000 double decker bars and 2000 boxes of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes are taking more room than i thought any ideas


----------



## LEWIS

get a trailer. I can emagine. lol


----------



## stevie flynn

"4000 double decker bars and 2000 boxes of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes are taking more room than i thought any ideas "

hahaha thats the kind of problem i like to hear at this stage paul..

and thanku for the kind mention mate, but believe me, you are every bit a competitive equal to me and the names you mention mate. i look at you as a major name in our height division and always knew that you in your best shape would kick some serious ass paul..

enjoy the lovely carbs from tmrw pal

steve


----------



## Marsbar

Best of luck Paul .. your contest prep thread has been very very inspiring .. you've faced many challenges and risen above them all. I'm just gutted that I'll be in Southport on saturday but can't go to the show .. at a mates wedding instead


----------



## 3752

cheers mate...

well the problems just don't stop....

travelled to Gatwick today as i have a huge project at the airport plus it is close to my coach's gym so he can keep an eye on me.....

today was the first day of carb loading i have done 1000g so far and i am just starting to feel it, tomorrow will probably be the same amount thankfully Jimmy one of the MOD's on this site lives near by and has cooked me some turkey/rice and spuds for tomorrow and is doing the same tomorrow for Friday without his help it would be nearly impossible...

well here is the issues that are getting me down....

1 - my wife Jenny called me at 6.30pm and told me that my daughter Kiana was very ill at 7.00pm she was taken into hospital thankfully she was let back home with medication apparently she has a sever viral infection her temp is 38.5 she has been told to rest.....i said that i would cancel the show and go home but my wife is not the panicking type and will not allow me to cancel the show.....

2 - I received my NABBA paperwork today for the finals and you are not allowed to use a disk for your music it has to be on a tape now where the flying fukc do the sell cassette tapes i am well and truly fukced and have no clue what i am going to do....any ideas??


----------



## ah24

Sorry to hear about the daughter paul

You *may* be in luck with the tape thing

I live down the road from jimmy, and at the gym i work at (Cannons) we have these CD+Tape+Radio unit things for the classes....im pretty sure they have a record function.

PM me if your interested and ill meet up, take the CD off you and copy it at work onto tape then give them both back.....i think thats the problem, right?


----------



## 3752

yes mate the problem is i cannot find a tape as no where sells the bloody things....

i am going to be at forest gym at 11.00am tomorrow if you can tell me where cannons is from there i will pop down....


----------



## ah24

You have a PM...


----------



## supercell

Go to Woolworths mate, always tapes there. Looks like the mighty ah24 has come to the rescue.

Hope you daughter feels better soon, your wife sounds like a true diamond.

See you soon

J


----------



## Robsta

Paul, I just want to say good luck mate, and i hope everything goes as it should for you on the day....

I really think you'll do yourself and those who have helped you proud, and I'll be rooting for you even though I won't be there....all the best pal....


----------



## Nine Pack

Paul,

If you are still struggling with the music, I have a cassette & will record it when you get here.


----------



## Delhi

Damm thats bad news concerning your daughter paul.

Hope she feels better real soon.

I tell ya with all the crap you have had to deal with during this prep, you deserve the title BEFORE you stand on stage.


----------



## coco

a final good luck for tommorow paul, enjoy the show!


----------



## DB

Bring the trophy home paul


----------



## Delhi

Go get em mate............................

I was directed towards this link before the NABBA Scotland, and it seemed appropriate for me at the time, maybe it will do the same for you.






Best of luck mate


----------



## Littleluke

Good luck Paul.. You really deserve a high placing.


----------



## Clydefrog

Good luck


----------



## 3752

cheers guys ...

well i am up in the hotel at southport after a long days travelling....

the last few days have been good but hectic but the finished product should be good...

My little girl is getting better so thanks for all your thoughts and well wishes....

i could not of managed this week without the help of both Jimmy and NinePack as both have opened their houses to me so that i could cook my food and both have helped me tan so thanks a bunch guys you will not know how much i appreciate it....

so that's about it best get a good night sleep so i can battle tomorrow....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good luck Paul , not that you need it !

Take care Bro the Class is there to be taken mate.


----------



## 3752

cheers mate will you be there??


----------



## Delhi

Any news???


----------



## 3752

well guys it did not end the way i wanted.....

It was probably the toughest class 4 class there has been at the Britain for a good 7-10yrs there was 15 in my class....

the last few days and this morning i got tighter and tighter fuller and fuller this morning i woke up totally shredded never been in better shape, through the day i got fuller and fuller this was confirmed several times before pre-judging by Dougie Black/James L and Paul Booth and Ian Chambers all with a great eye for bodybuilding.....

So feeling good i went backstage to do my final prep, Ian put the sheen on my tan and i pumped up i looked in the mirror and i was ready......then when i went onstage the lights where very strong and washed out my condition .....and that was that.....James and Paul both confirmed this was the case when i saw them afterwards....at the evening show i changed my tan to dream tan went out onstage and bang the condition was there but unfortunately the judging is all done in the day and my timing was off now don't get me wrong even if i would of got the tan bang on i am not saying i would of placed because the standard was that high but at least i would of given it my best shot.....so there you have it i failed at the final hurdle i was very p1ssed off and upset after the prejudging yes because i knew i had failed but more so because what my wife and kids have gone through over the last 16 weeks especially the last 3 weeks my wife has been a rock taking everything on her shoulders to give me the time to prep....

thanks to Ian/James/Paul and Dougie black for their support today i really appreciate it guys......

i am going to take a few days away from the boards so will be back sometime next week.....

p.s cheers for the good luck thread....


----------



## Jimmy1

I cant believe this guys

I saw paul every day this week from wed

Now i have seen pauls condition over the last few years contest time and he has NEVER looked as good as he did this year

his physique this year was x10 any previous presentation

As pauls base tan went on, thur/friday morning he looked fantastic...i wont compare him to others, i dont need to....he, in comparrison to himself was a winner....and thats what counts

but this is the second person i know to have used jantanna (sp?) gel on the day.....as paul says, you cant blame it all on tan, but this particular stuff seems to react badly with strong lights...and its a real shame because I KNOW he was looking awesome

i am not saying this out of in-experience, I have been around contest bb'ers for years now and i dont hand out praise lightly

paul has always been a good bodybuilder in my mind...much better than average...but this year he beat his own genetics...with his hard work, coupled with trust in Harolds prep...it all went perfectly

Paul, honestly.....you should still be proud....you couldnt have bettered yourself this year...there was NOTHING more you could have done

speak later


----------



## Delhi

I'm *gutted *for you Paul..............I know how hard you work, and how much effort and commitment you have given for this show, and for it to end out with your expectations / hopes is tough.

I'm sure you dont want to start a debate on tanning, but I HATE Jan Tana and I will be avoiding it at ALL costs in the future. Remember me on the phone to you the night before my second show having a fit cause I had just applied my 6th coat and it still looked sh1t?

I was very close to not even competing cause it was so bad. In future if I need to use a non dream tan product I will consider pannatta (sp) that Malika uses as it looked great under the lights.

All said and done though you are a winner in my (And many others) eyes, and I know you will soon bounce back with renewed determination and focus.

Everyone in the know seems to agree that you were in the best condition you have ever been in, so that means you were the best that *you *could possibly be. Just a pity that due to tanning you were not allowed to display it properly.

Modest in victory, gracious in defeat.

Speak soon mate


----------



## dt36

Been following your progress here Mate and know how much hardwork you have put in. That's just **** luck with the Tan.

However, I know how much of a tenacious b**tard you are and you'll put it all right on your next outing.

Speak to you soon Buddy...Dale


----------



## ROBBIEVEGAN

Hi Paul don,t get down you got to a British Final [again] alot of guy,s and gal,s never do,and you were looking the best I have ever seen you.Re Tan at the British Master,s last year I placed 3rd walked off the stage and Tony Turner said to me one word TAN you were washed out it happen,s to the best of us.Keep your chin up you know what to do for next year so onward,s and upward,s.ROBBIE


----------



## Jimmy1

it wasnt his base coat delhi

it was the shine (gel) that killed it


----------



## ajfitness

**** paul thats really unfortunate. have some well earnt rest with family, relax for a bit.

i think i speak for all of us here when i say you looked fantastic.

Take care.


----------



## Nine Pack

The Jan Tana is a strange product. From the point of view of application, and being able to get an even finish, it's the best there is, but it is nigh on impossible to get the stuff dark enough even with multiple coats it seems. I used it last year at the UKBFF British, but after my weigh in I was adamant I was not going on as I had tripped over the 80kg so showered it all off. it was only at the last min I decided fcuk it & went on with a coat of very hastily applied sun shimmer which is basically make up. I was the sharpest I have ever been in my life by a long way & my glutes were striated right accross the muscle but it was almost invisible onstage, different tan I know but it shows how such a seemingly inoquous thing can make such a difference. I feel awful as I put the second coat of Jan Tana on Paul. It looks silly dark under normal lights, but the stage lights seem to wash it away.

Paul, you are not one of life's quitters and I know that this will sting for a while, but you will turn it into a positive by getting back on with the job.

It was a pleasure meeting you & you are always welcome at our house Paul. Now you can get back to enjoying what to me is real bodybuilding, the training, eating & growing bit. It would be great to train with you someday. You still managed to get to the finals despite all the hurdles thrown in front of you along the way, and with a newborn to look after so this was no mean feat in itself and you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## steveg

I know how you feel Paul mate, its soul destroying spending so many weeks getting ready, and knowing backstage that your looking hard and dry, only to have your condition masked on stage! Ive been there too mate. All i can say is you'l have it perfect next time! kick back, eat what you want for a while, you deserve it, chat soon, steve


----------



## Delhi

I have just spoken with Paul on the phone.

He has asked me to post up that he is fine and accepts that what happened happened.

The reason he is not going to be on the boards for a few days is due to travel commitmnets, nothing else...........

If you ever doubted Pauls winning mentality consider this:

We spoke at great length about his 2 year plan to come back bigger, better stronger and wiser.

Now remember this is not even 24 hours after the British......................that to me is a TRUE champion. Not even Ronnie Coleman could muster up that winning mentality so quick.

He is also pleased that people have taken the time to come on here and post well wishes.

He now intends on spending some quality time with family and will be back online soon......................................

I dont mind saying this openly, but the man is inspirational and has done more for bodybuilding than most. And as such has gained a great deal of respect from people above, below and around him. If you aspire to be anything, aspire to that.................


----------



## ah24

Cheers for update del, glad he's all good and this hasnt knocked him down

What exactly does it mean when the lights 'wash you out'? Does anyone have any pics of someone who was in great condition but the lights washed him out?


----------



## supercell

Fierce classes at the British this year thats for sure. Every class was quality and IMO better than the UKBFF, and I've been to loads of their shows.

Its always hard to know what to say to a guy that walks off stage and didn't get the call outs he wanted but after something to eat and a bit of a kip he came back to the evening show with a smile and a shrug of the shoulders.

This journey may have finished but the next one is about to start.

your friend,

J


----------



## Jimmy1

Nine Pack said:


> I feel awful as I put the second coat of Jan Tana on Paul. It looks silly dark under normal lights, but the stage lights seem to wash it away.
> 
> .


dont feel bad paul

pscarb was black from the melatonan2 even before his base went on

he was soooo dark after his 2nd coat, that after you did a 3rd he couldnt have been darker

it must have been the sheen that did it, as dream tan worked in the evening


----------



## Delhi

Jimmy said:


> dont feel bad paul
> 
> pscarb was black from the melatonan2 even before his base went on
> 
> he was soooo dark after his 2nd coat, that after you did a 3rd he couldnt have been darker
> 
> it must have been the sheen that did it, as dream tan worked in the evening


Echo that mate

I know for a fact that if Paul blames anyone he blames himself...............He has *nothing *but respect for you ninepack.

But he will tell you that himself............................


----------



## Nine Pack

Cheers guys. I think Paul will be quite philosophical about the whole thing & bounce back quickly. From what Del said, it sounds like he's already got a plan in motion.


----------



## Tinytom

I just cant beleive that all that hard work was spoiled because someone cant get the light brightness correct.

I do accept that the Jan Tana sheen is a bit glossy when applied to excess but I doubt this was the case.

Stage lighting should not be full on bright, it should be a hard light which angles off the physiques not stares straight at them all guns blazing.

Its so annoying that someones physique can be spoiled by incorrect backstage managment. Its that old 'more is better' philosophy.

And 'only tapes allowed' WTF? Get into the new millenium NABBA

Paul, I'll see you at Alton Towers in a week.


----------



## Littleluke

Congratulations Paul. I look forward to another thread. This has certainly inspired me even more.


----------



## shakey

Hard Luck mate,but i know you will get up,dust yourself down & get back in the fight!!

Im sure your learn from all this & will come back better than ever!!!


----------



## stevie flynn

"I was the sharpest I have ever been in my life by a long way & my glutes were striated right accross the muscle but it was almost invisible onstage, "

nine pack, good meeting you sat mate.. as for the above statement, i saw the very same thing happen to 2 mates of mine before the n.east last month.. i had seen both of them in the flesh during the week, rock hard with striations galore, 3 days later on showday, they looked like theyd never even seen a diet!! and they were both using jan tana for the first time!!

i wont be using the stuff thats for sure. condition is my everything and i wont take any chances...

steve


----------



## Nine Pack

Same here Steve, nearly did'nt recognise you with your clothes on!

This is one of the reasons why I think the UKBFF would do well to move the finals to another venue, as the venue owners don't allow the use of what they call 'instant tan' and that's why I resorted to the Jan Tana. It would be ok if it were the same formulation but twice as dark. Me thinks Paul's thread is not going to do the sales of Jan Tana any good..........


----------



## Littleluke

I certainly won't be using it for my comp.


----------



## MIGEL

Ditto all the comments above!! I read/post on quite a few boards and UKM really is about the only one where you get to see and hear what you guys go thru and I think its wot makes it such a good board!!

Things dint go so well in the end but fook me you got to the british and looked absoluely awesome so congrats all round. so looking forwrad to your next contest prep which i'm sure will one again be as informative and inspirational!!

This is far from the first time I have heard of this kind of thing with Jan Tana, a good friend of mine had exactly the same problem the lights just washed him out completely!! Changed for the evening show an looked like a different man on stage!! All very frustrating!!


----------



## Tinytom

Well lets not all jump on the bandwagon here.

I used Jan Tana and Paul did for the NABBA qualifier and looked awesome.

Stage lighting can let you down immensely and I dont think its right for people to start slating a product just cos Paul had a bad time.

All it says really is that NABBA cant get their lighting correct. The UKBFF are guilty of this at their British champs as well.

When you consider that Dream Tan is shunned by almost all pro level bbers in favour of Jan Tana or Pro Tan then that should tell you about the difference between Pro and amateur level competitions.

TBH I hate dream tan as the oily slick it puts on you hides defintion IMO, unless you put it on the day before and allow it to soak in, but then you cant use any posing oil or gel as this blurs the tan.

I've seen some of the photos from the NABBA British and although I wasnt there in person you can see how bright the lights were from the reflection of the sponsors boards. And you can also see how caked up some of the competitors were.

This would be totally unecessary if some effort was put into the lighting presentation. Look at the UKBFF Euro elite show that Paul smith put on a few months ago, the lighting there was perfect and all the competitors looked awesome.

Lighting can really make or break a show, and in this case the NABBA lighting forced over use of tan by the competitors.

No wonder we have such a hard time progressing as British Bodybuilders in the pro ranks when our preparation for it is sh*tty lighting at shows that dont really show off the physiques to their full potential.

When you look at the US amateur shows the lighting is spot on. Seriously has no one looked at how these guys present a show.


----------



## Delhi

Think this is a very valid point Tom.

The last 4 shows I have been to, the best lighting was actually to be found at the smallest competition. The most recent show (UKBFF), had lighting only from the sides (No downlights at all), and if you were unfortunate to be standing mid-stage the other competitors cast shadows over your physique.

More effort on the lighting front would go a long way.


----------



## supercell

I actually disagree. I thought the lighting was excellent at the finals but we could go on and on regarding lighting, tan etc all day long.

James


----------



## 3752

Guys what can i say i am speechless in the response i have had.....

I have had the last few days to contemplate what mistakes *I* made and where my bodybuilding career is going to go from now......

let me first say that i made the mistake concerning what tan to use, but that was last sat and is a distant memory....

I am going to take 2 yrs off from competing now so i can concentrate on being a good husband and dad without the distraction of competing....i am still going to be training 100% so i can put on some more size on my back and chest as i am going to be aiming for top 6 at the 2009 British finals...

so for me now, I have been asked to prep a few individuals for some shows and will throw myself into that and helping as many on the forums as i can.....

thanks again for your kind words guys.......

Paul.....


----------



## Delhi

GREAT to see you back Paul.

Nuff said


----------



## romeo69

Time for a well earned feet up mate, hows ur little girl doing now? and i bet the boys growing fast i know my little one is.

Take it easy and enjoy the break away.


----------



## Cookie

Tinytom said:


> TBH I hate dream tan as the oily slick it puts on you *hides defintion* IMO, unless you put it on the day before and allow it to soak in, but then you cant use any posing oil or gel as this blurs the tan.


*Very valid point & I`ve been telling people this for a few years now.*

*The best way I`ve found to get a good tan is to tan up with jan tana or pro tan (my fav) right uptill the day before the show then on the day of the show use very very tiny spots of dream tan all over the body (use your finger tips like women do when putting on liquid foundation) to help even out the tan and just ever so slightly darken it a little with out the sodding stuff cakeing up your skin and blurring the cuts/striations and making you look a couple of % higher in bodyfat or water under the skin...*


----------



## 3752

OSC this is exactly what i did the at the night show and from feedback was 100% better.....definatly the way to go.....nice to see you on the board mate hope you are well...

Del cheers mate i am smiling again now....


----------



## Cookie

Pscarb said:


> OSC this is exactly what i did the at the night show and from feedback was 100% better.....definatly the way to go.....nice to see you on the board mate hope you are well...


I agree way way better than the lazy sods way that just itails banging the stuff on because they can`t be ****d to prep properly.

Regular tanning stuff on the market I just feel doesn`t 100% give an even tan all over so using the dream tan like that helps to balance everything..IMHO...

Bought time they brought it back in that overall presentation (tan, clean trunks etc) made up some of the marks because the way some people look onstage its a disgrace..

Yeah still posting from time to time, but only on the good threads:cool:


----------



## supercell

I love dream tan and would never use another product. Nothing like the feeling of turning up white to a show and the knowledge that I've had a comfortable nights sleep instead of the feeling of sleeping in sticky wood stain.

The tan debate will always be a part of competitive BBing.


----------



## Nine Pack

You can't beat having to peel the base sheet off your back on show day morning cos the base tan didn't get time to dry the night before. Such fun.

Paul, your family have been especially supportive of you during the last few months so it's good to see you putting them first now & getting back to training, eating & growing. If you are in manchester anytime, we must have a workout bud.


----------



## stevie flynn

"I love dream tan and would never use another product."

snap !!!

paul, enjoy life bro... your family is what is REALLY important. this bodybuilding game is just a cosmetic addition to our lives...

take it easy my mate..

steve


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> I actually disagree. I thought the lighting was excellent at the finals but we could go on and on regarding lighting, tan etc all day long.
> 
> James


Well you were there and I wasnt mate so I trust what you are saying.


----------



## Nidge

Pscarb said:


> Guys what can i say i am speechless in the response i have had.....
> 
> I have had the last few days to contemplate what mistakes *I* made and where my bodybuilding career is going to go from now......
> 
> let me first say that i made the mistake concerning what tan to use, but that was last sat and is a distant memory....
> 
> I am going to take 2 yrs off from competing now so i can concentrate on being a good husband and dad without the distraction of competing....i am still going to be training 100% so i can put on some more size on my back and chest as i am going to be aiming for top 6 at the 2009 British finals...
> 
> so for me now, I have been asked to prep a few individuals for some shows and will throw myself into that and helping as many on the forums as i can.....
> 
> thanks again for your kind words guys.......
> 
> Paul.....


Welcome back Paul hope you had a good rest buddy, enjoy your time off with your family and look forward to reading your advice posts in the future. It's been great reading your road to the finals thread it's been like a soap opera:biggrin1: When I was reading some of your posts I was thinking to myself how the hell does he do it?? With all the carb depletion days then the training on top it's a wonder you kept going mate.

Once again well done buddy enjoy your rest you deserve it.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

bump


----------



## rightyho

Chris4Pez said:


> bump


Every journal I've been in this morning has you going "bump". What for mate? It's irritating.


----------



## Truewarrior1

male animal.


----------



## ParaManiac

rightyho said:


> Every journal I've been in this morning has you going "bump". What for mate? It's irritating.


He needs his "bumps" feeling if it is a plot to get in male animal.:crazy:

Im sure one of the mods will be sympathetic!


----------



## jjb1

rightyho said:


> Every journal I've been in this morning has you going "bump". What for mate? It's irritating.


got to admit i dont get this bump thing either it just seems almost rude to me......


----------



## Jay Walker

BUMPTY BUMP!!!

(sorry, couldnt resist)

alway one isnt there!


----------

